# Picture of the day for the Fort.



## surferrat

Moderator Note:  This thread is for pictures only,  you may reply to pictures posted and these reply's will be moved to the Picture of the Day Chatter thread.When posting pictures please disable your signature for the post

===============================

I see a few of the other threads in the other subject areas with a picture of the day..for example the DCL has a picture of the day where you can post for the DCL.  

A lot of people want to see pictures of the Ft. or pictures in general of many  camping experiences, so why not have one here?  

I know for the DCL they have one rule and that is a person can only submit a picture of the day and as we know we dis campers take so many pictures.  

this way we can share our photos and others can see what it is like camping at the best campsite in America...


----------



## surferrat

Looking good..maybe we can catch up to the DCL thread..hahaha...

Here is the start of day 2


----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## Disney Campers

Great Thread,  i like the one on the DCL board with the exception of the signatures,  the Sig's seem to pollute the thread in my opinion,  I encourage you to disable your signature when posting a pic to this thread, that way we only see the  on topic pics


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4

Holiday decorations at the campfire program, sorry it's a little blurry


----------



## PenskeSth1




----------



## always quiet

Here is the boat pulling in one evening.

More to come.......................................


----------



## always quiet

Here are my kids at the bus stop by Mocassin Trail.


----------



## always quiet

We like to call this one "No Nap!"  My oldest daughter did NOT want to go back to the cabin to take a break.  Guess where we found her 5 min. later............and she was the ONLY one who fell asleep.


----------



## always quiet

And lastly....................


----------



## daddyscooltv




----------



## Smooshdog

always quiet said:
			
		

> And lastly....................




I sure miss the old round sign that was there for years...my family always took a picture by the sign...I have to scan one in before I can post it, but i'll look for one.


----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## surferrat

Prior to upgrading to our outback we had a Roadrunner and boy do I forget how small that was...


----------



## proudmomof4

Our campsite in the 2000 loop from our trip in May 2006.


----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Disney Campers

For an interesting trip report and story behind this picture click here


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## PenskeSth1




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## pezheadval

Minnie Moo!


----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## CottontailCurl

I love the way the Marina feels first thing in the morning.


----------



## PenskeSth1




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## JPG




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## always quiet

That is a great photo!  When was it taken??


----------



## PenskeSth1




----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## PenskeSth1




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## clkelley

................


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## PenskeSth1

Leaving for MNSSHP.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## irishbosoxfan

SOME OF OURS FROM OUR TRIP IN JULY!! wE ALSO FLEW WITH ALL OUR GEAR!!






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

Yeah Jackrabbit Run


----------



## ynottony99

*I wish I knew who to give the credit to for these.  I don't even know where I came across them, but I thought they were worth sharing. Thankyou C Tabar where ever you are!!!! *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

Managed to beat the crowd for breakfast on Saturday!!!    The start of a great day


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## TuckandStuiesMom




----------



## TuckandStuiesMom




----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

One of my kids' FW favorites for more than 20 years (of course there was a lot more lawnmower to see back then)...


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom




----------



## TuckandStuiesMom




----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Ask your captain about the origin of this quirky sight....


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*There isn't much left of the Fort Wilderness Railroad............but if you know where to look............*


----------



## ynottony99

A great place to learn about the FWRR :   http://www.fortwildernessrr.com/

_ *Just some of the great photos.........*_
















_*And of course the tram.*_


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tri-circle-D

Meadows Trading Post 10/27/06


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## donaldduck1967

ynottony99 said:
			
		

>



I'm not sure what bothers me more..... Taking pics in a bathroom or posting them.   


lol


----------



## SamRoc

Who remembers the peacocks at Fort Wilderness?


----------



## Colson39

SamRoc said:
			
		

> CottontailCurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats such a nice story, i miss them too! We were in a preferred loop also one time and there were 5 of them around our motorhome. We used to love driving the electric cart around and spotting them in different areas. I have no idea why Disney removed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney removed them because of complaints from campers, at least that's what I've heard as the most common reason given.  I can tell you that peacocks are aggressive birds, and they were known to peck on people's campers quite a bit.
> 
> I personally miss the peacocks tons, they were such a part of Ft. Wilderness to me.  However, my fiancee and I just bought a house in Delray Beach, Florida, a month and a half ago.  And look what we have tons of in our neighborhood....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is on top of our house by the way, there must be at least 8 females, quite a few babies, and about 4 or 5 males (the males are the ones with the pretty colors, the females, such as the one in the picture, do not have any color).
> 
> Needless to say, I am constantly reminded of Ft. Wilderness every day.  Especially when having a nice morning breakfast on the patio and you hear the sound of the peacock, that high pitched kazoo type sound, reminds me every time of Ft. Wilderness.
Click to expand...


----------



## ynottony99

Smooshdog said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply...I missed out on the gun conversation.  It really depressed me when the Round Fort Wilderness sign was replaced.  I only learned about that recently...anyway I miss the gun stuff.
> 
> It's been years and years since this pic was taken, but I wish I could find a shirt like that now (I'm the short one   )!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



*Keep an eye on Ebay for the shirt.  They do come up every once in a while. 
In fact that round sign you speak of was sold a few months back on Ebay.  These are some of the photos that were posted on the auction.*


----------



## ynottony99

Here is the scan from the back of the old check-in folder.  If you  notice the rail crosses the water just east of 500 loop and north of 1500 loop. I think he bridge in question earlier is the one east of the 500 loop.  If you walk along the road in this area it is easy to see the old right of way, with a barricade out near the water. Someone who was actually at FW in those glory days, may be able to correct me, or give us more insight.






Bridges highlighted


----------



## SamRoc

Colson39 said:
			
		

> SamRoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney removed them because of complaints from campers, at least that's what I've heard as the most common reason given.  I can tell you that peacocks are aggressive birds, and they were known to peck on people's campers quite a bit.
> 
> I personally miss the peacocks tons, they were such a part of Ft. Wilderness to me.  However, my fiancee and I just bought a house in Delray Beach, Florida, a month and a half ago.  And look what we have tons of in our neighborhood....
> 
> 
> That is on top of our house by the way, there must be at least 8 females, quite a few babies, and about 4 or 5 males (the males are the ones with the pretty colors, the females, such as the one in the picture, do not have any color).
> 
> Needless to say, I am constantly reminded of Ft. Wilderness every day.  Especially when having a nice morning breakfast on the patio and you hear the sound of the peacock, that high pitched kazoo type sound, reminds me every time of Ft. Wilderness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That peacock on your roof looks huge! We were lucky enough every time we went to Ft. Wilderness to have only good experiences with the peacocks. Heres another old picture I found of one, just sitting on the pole next to our motorhome.
Click to expand...


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m

Here's my wife out for a bike ride.


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## prowlerregal335m

Trash can


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Colson39




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

sandy5764 said:
			
		

> A few more questions.  Like I said in my previous post, I've never been to Fort Wilderness, but my fiance, myself and his 2 kids (10 and 13) are going next summer and thinking about staying at the Fort.  Does Disney rent campers and/or tents?  If so, anyone aware of prices?  Also, for those that have stayed in the wilderness cabins, would 2 adults and 2 children be comfortable in one?  Thanks for your help!!!



The tents are $33.75/night in addition to the camp space rental. When I visted in mid October, I went ahead and popped for a "preferred" site for $148.00 for three nights with a AAA discount. Soooo... by my math, that means, I ended up paying a grand total of $83.09/night ( a smidge better than one of the Pops moneywise -- but tons more fun (to my way of thinking anyway   ) vacation-wise.

Here is the Disney phone number to rent a tent: 1.407.939.7807 -- you will want to select option #4 for group camping -- which seems odd but at least it worked for me. I understand they also have folding cots for $5/night -- although I chose to bring an inflatable bed with me. 

Here are a couple pictures of the tent I rented. It was plenty big for me all by my lonesome ( I was there for the F&W Festival and couldn't interest anybody else in joining me) . Size-wise -- if you are a "close" family and don't mind being cozy, I think you will be fine. 

Good Luck!

---EDITED TO REFLECT MY LAPSE INTO HONORARY BLONDENESS --

The cabins are AWESOME! The four of you would be quite comfortable in one -- with plenty of privacy (unlike four in a tent -- DUH!  ). I don't know why but I totally missed the fact you were asking about both FW stay options ...  


Exterior:






Interior ( I even had cable   ):


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

This is actually a sign on the wall of the train station in AK but I think it sums up how I (_a self-confessed former room service princess_) now feel about camping...


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

and believe me "Comfort" takes on a whole new meaning when you're tent-camping and it's 90 degrees plus outside... Ahhh! Blessed AC! (I actually think my lense fogged a little bit from the AC resulting not such great focus on these) 






Nice tilework throughout...






And Yes, Virginia, there are no shortage of lovely clean shower stalls...


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m

Last picture at the fort till my next trip.


----------



## ynottony99

Railroad bed near 700 loop.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## clkelley

.....................


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## clkelley

..................


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m

I was looking at my pictures and found this.I don't know what brand of camper this is but I though it was cool.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4

Playground at Settlement


----------



## proudmomof4

boat from FW to Wilderness Lodge and Contemporary


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4

Movies for the week of 12/17-12/23


----------



## KevinNYC

Here is an old advertisement I found highlighting FW Camping in the 1970's:


----------



## proudmomof4

Decorations at the campfire program


----------



## proudmomof4

our site from dec 2006 vacation


----------



## ynottony99

Last week this cool pin was released.  LE 750.  Get 'em while they're hot!!!!


----------



## proudmomof4

Barrells of fun outside of Pioneer Hall


----------



## proudmomof4

campsite at end of 700 loop


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4

more from campsite at the end of the 700 loop (I wish I could say it was mine)


----------



## proudmomof4

Here is the campsite right across from the last one in the 700 loop, they did a great job decorating the front of their RV.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## clkelley

.................


----------



## clkelley

..................


----------



## clkelley

................


----------



## clkelley

.......................


----------



## proudmomof4

site 301


----------



## proudmomof4

Christmas Tree at Trail's End


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4

blacksmith


----------



## proudmomof4

Poster from inside the FW stables


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## Smooshdog

This site had amazing decorations!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Smooshdog

proudmomof4 said:


> This is site 301, you got a really good picture, most of mine didn't come out, but I was trying to take them at night so that's probably why.



I tried to take a picture of the site after watching toy story at the campfire, but it did not come out as well.  I was lucky to be at the hoop dee doo early enough to get a good day time pic.  Here is my nighttime pic, which is not as good.  It looked amazing at night although you can't really appreciate the site from this nighttime pic.


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4

DS9 on the pony ride


----------



## ynottony99

Kick'n up her heels.....


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4

From the ladies room at Pioneer Hall


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Andrew_Lubow




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Sinclare

I miss the Peacocks


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

CottontailCurl said:


> He is so cute!! Is DGS grandson? Everytime I passed the picture of him in front of the pony stable door, I thought 'what a sweet little face he has'!



Yeah, that is my Grandson!!!!  He is Papa's boy.  We make day trips to WDW, just he and I.  We always have quite and adventure!!!  

Here he is enjoying one of my favorite FW activities.........Mickey Waffles........


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## kimluvswdw

The ducks liked to come visit our daughter at the site.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## kimluvswdw

Got a picture of the Trail Ride Stables while waiting for the bus.


----------



## rer1972

I thought this golf cart was great(cart parking by the marina)...


----------



## rer1972

Seagull (waiting for the boat to MK also?) and beach from the marina dock...


----------



## rer1972

Is there an actual name for this tree?  I figured it was just the shoe tree ...


----------



## kimluvswdw

I love watching the horse and carriages at the campground.


----------



## ynottony99

rer1972 said:


> Seagull (waiting for the boat to MK also?) and beach from the marina dock...




This weekend this bird decided he wasn't waiting for the boat!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## rwenzel2

this was early one morning on our way to the MK....


----------



## rwenzel2

trying again - perhaps the picture will be bigger this time...





woo-hoo it worked...there's no stopping me now....


----------



## rwenzel2

one of the ever present busses......


----------



## rwenzel2

The Meadows trading post.....




[/URL

sunrise over the lake as viewed from the boat to MK.....

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## rwenzel2

flowers planted at the check-in building....


----------



## ynottony99

Last trip I had breakfast EVERY morning!   Made a point of speaking to Ken each time, although he wasn't my server.  Talked to him about his fan club here on disboards.  I called him 'celebrity Ken'.  He said he liked the sound of that!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tri-circle-D

Not a sign that you want to see on your FW trip:






)This was on the comfort station doors)

TCD


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tri-circle-D

An early morning visitor (perched across from site 802 on 2/17/07):






TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

CottontailCurl said:


> Thanks for posting this picture!! This guy supervised our camp set-up in September but it was dusk so you can't see him very well in the picture I took. I believe we were in 801 (is that the site right beside the comfort station?)



I'm pretty sure that 801 is the site directly in front of you as you enter the loop, so the comfort station is behind that site, not really next to it.  802 is the first site on the outer portion of the loop.  It has a great side area.  This is the site that the guy with all the halloween decorations uses for his grave yard every year.  Here is a photo of 802:






I love the 800 loop (but keep it quiet-don't want it to get too crowded).

TCD


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tri-circle-D

In full bloom on President's Day 2/19/07 (no hard freeze yet this year in Central Florida).  This is outside of the Front Desk/Lobby building:






TCD


----------



## Mickster

Valentine's Day  - on the way to the Magic Kingdom - Just a little bit of a breeze!


----------



## Mickster

Our visitor - in the creek behind the 1400 loop.


----------



## Mickster

Ms. Sundee and Chip and Dale - at the Campfire on the 16th.


----------



## Mickster

Wishes on the 17th, from the beach


----------



## Mickster

Sunset on the 18th.  Wish I was there right now...


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## JPG




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tri-circle-D

Making the shot:






TCD


----------



## ynottony99

*When you think you can't eat more TE Buffet,  step outside and shake it all down on these babies.  You'll have room for at least another plate!!!! *


----------



## Tri-circle-D

One of the "settlers" on the 1300 Loop:






TCD


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tri-circle-D

Thumper?






TCD


----------



## Mickster

Donald?


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tri-circle-D

An interesting set up:





On Presidents' Day Weekend, the first three sites in the 2000 loop were occupied by the equipment of a large group.  This is a photo of the site that they were using for their kitchen.  These folks were not travelling light.  Check out the two full-sized refrigerators!  The funny thing is that we drove by a few times during the weekend, and never saw a soul there!  Not sure who they were, or where they were all day?

TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Tetherball court at the 300 loop playground:






(DD won!  )

TCD


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## daddyscooltv




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Willie shares the secret to those golden waffles!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## MALE*RN*777

I think we'll go for a walk outside...


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Here is an oldie.

This photo was taken on a trip back in January or February of 1998.  The two boys sitting on the fence are now high school freshman.  The girls in the middle are a junior and a senior, and the girl in front is a sophomore.  It is amazing how time flies!  Don't miss who is in the background!  (it's Minnie Moo!):






TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Here's one more.  This is also at the petting farm, back when they let the kids in with the critters.  There were food machines in the stalls, and the animals knew what was going on.  As soon as anyone went near one of the machines, the animals were there looking for a handout.






TCD


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tri-circle-D

A couple more oldies (circa 1998) (check out the coon skin hats with Mickey and his musket):











TCD


----------



## kimluvswdw

I just love this picture.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*I got nothing to compete with that!!!  So here is nice and generic....................*


----------



## kc5grw

From the beach Dec 2003. Click the image for full size.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Sinclare




----------



## Tri-circle-D

Here is an interesting set-up that we saw on 3/17/07.  This is site #2001.  When we went by we noticed that these campers had a small pup tent, a styrofoam cooler, and what looked like their suit cases laying out on the pad covered with ponchos.  Talk about roughing it!  Later we noticed a young couple hanging out at the site.  They must have flown in and they did not have a car.  But boy did it look like they were having fun!  These two saved a ton of $$$ and probably ended up having a great trip!







There is a place at the Fort for everyone!

TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Unfortunately, this photo doesn't really do justice to these folks' tow vehicle and trailer.  The truck was jacked up high enough for a small child to walk under, and the trailer is a toy hauler.  In this photo, the DW is looking for the perfect place to put her plastic flamingo.  These people like to party!  






TCD


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## HappyDznyCamper




----------



## HappyDznyCamper




----------



## TwinJuneBugs

Here are my kiddos the day we left.  Obvious where they are.  I just bought them those shirts and they were proud of them.


----------



## TwinJuneBugs

A favorite of mine.  Nothing to do with FW.


----------



## TwinJuneBugs

All of us.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Nikkole said:


> One more... can you see the little visitor?




Great Photo!

I've got to say that I have never seen a gator at FW- but there he is!

I belive that this photo is of the same body of water, tennis courts would be to the right of this photo, 1300 loop to the left:






TCD


----------



## Colson39

Last Thanksgiving trip (This was the night it snowed in Orlando)







Too bad you can't really see our lights on the golf cart 






Ok, so I fibbed a bit.  I know how much all of you miss the Peacocks at Fort Wilderness, but that last picture is actually taken from the roof of my house...lol.  We have wild peacocks in our neighborhood (live about an hour and a half south of Orlando), about 20-25 to be exact.  This is one of the females (the males are the colorful one's).  They are the same breed (Indian Blue).

As the sun goes down, you can always hear them making that cawing sound, ALWAYS reminds me of Fort Wilderness back before they got rid of them.  When we found our house, the realtor was like "There is this weird bird down the street", he had never seen a peacock before.  We knew then that this was the house for us, wild peacocks!!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tri-circle-D

Redneck kid fun!

So, the DD got herself a Mater radio control car for Christmas.

The perfect toy for FW.

She was out in the loop playing with it, and DW asks, "what is all that racket out there-it sounds like someone is rolling a bottle in the street?"  I go out to check, and the little genius has fished a beer bottle out of the recycling bin an hitched it up to Mater's tow line:






I'll bet the Millionaires who were over on the 1600 loop that weekend weren't having anywhere near this much fun!

I'll have to keep my eye on that kid!

TCD


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Just got back Sunday night. DH made this for me and I was totally clueless until the first night after setting up the site. He kept it well hidden:


----------



## ynottony99

My DGS and I love the look of these buses.  They are our favorite!


----------



## Colson39

Our dog Josey Wales keeping guard at Fort Wilderness.  And yes she's a girl, and my wife and mom dress her up as one, but I still pretend she's a boy (hence the name...lol).  I have no idea why, I just do.  She's very protective, that's for sure!






This was last Thanksgiving, 2006, and was her 3rd trip to the Fort.  She likes to chase the bunny rabbits   Site 842, Jack Rabbit Run.  We had a pair of rabbits that would keep Josey up all night...lol.

P.S. We were in the Contemporary when my mom and wife saw the Minnie Angel dog shirt, and they instantly bought it for her, even though I wanted to buy her a Mickey Mouse one.  For some reason I think Josey enjoyed having wings for a while (I'm 6'2" and she can jump up to my shoulder)...lol


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bennythepug

Waiting for the electrial water pagent


----------



## bennythepug

My ds ready to head out to a park for the day, disney dollars in hand


----------



## Colson39

Dad enjoying the football game (I believe it was Detroit versus someone) on our annual Thanksgiving trip, 2005.  Was the last time I saw this camper, they got a new fifth wheel the year after.

This is what Thanksgiving at the Fort is all about.  About an hour later that entire picnic table was filled with turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, cranberries, bread, pumpkin pie, you name it!  Man I love the Fort!!!






P.S. This was the year we got the "cramped" site.  We were barely able to get the shade cover extended, and there was almost no room under the cover to sit.  The site dropped right down into a ditch only about 4 feet from the door, this site was horrible.  Luckily we had a lot of room behind the camper, and Disney made up for it last year when we were in the 800 loop, got a great site that time!


----------



## shawnandjeff

Here's one from one day when we were waiting for a bus...


----------



## ynottony99

*Not a great shot, but I can't help but think----'come toward the light at the end of the tunnel' ------ *


----------



## Andrea_loves_Disney

Here's my "sunshine" - waiting for ME to pick us up to LEAVE FW at 3 AM this past Monday!!!!  Yes, he is pretty much always this cheerful!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Shannone1

Three pictures from Day one...






This one is of the pet walk area by loop 1800.






The three kids in the exercise trail to the Lodge.






Our site in the 1800 loop.


----------



## HappyDznyCamper

Found some old pics...around 1978





Remember swiming at the beach?


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## HappyDznyCamper

When the petting farm was "free range".


----------



## Shannone1

Pictures from Day 2-






The girls on "Andy" and "Koda".






The Peacock Pass pool






My hubby and his little refill at Whispering Canyon


----------



## bennythepug

My DH got one too. It is just a refillable coke....it getts low -they refill it. Best kind


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Shannone1

The kids spent about 2 hours swimming in the rain at the Meadows pool.






We had a front row table for the Hoop Dee Doo





The opening number


----------



## Tri-circle-D

I don't want this great thread to by hijacked by the amoeba debate.  I live in Florida, and I remember the cases of kids getting sick from swimming in Florida lakes.  I also stand by my statement that I remember that signs were posted for a period of time at Ft. Wilderness warning of this danger (and there were similar signs at the Poly and GF), but here is the weird thing.  Disney allows huge numbers of people to swim in Bay Lake when they host triathlons.  Apparently, there is a kid's triathlon every fall, and there is a half ironman triathlon scheduled to take place next month, on May 20, 2007.  Here is a map of the swimming course:






1.2 miles in Bay Lake!

Check out the website: www.floridahalfironman.com for all of the race courses and description.  It is quite a production.

So, if the lake is unsafe, why do they let this many people swim in it?  Don't say it's the waiver.  They can't knowingly expose people to danger and then stand behind a waiver.  There is not one word anywhere about a danger from amoebas.   

As I said, this is my favorite thread, so no more amoeba talk from me, but I thought some of you would find this triathlon news interesting.

TCD


----------



## auntie

It appears the triatholons are not scheduled during the hot summer months,  when this certainly would be more of a concern. We all take chances every day. I personally would never risk the the health of my kids...not when there are so many wondeful swimming alternatives readily available.  That being said..to each his own.


----------



## Colson39

Back to pictures!!! 

I don't take credit for this picture, but since I've seen some "older" Fort pictures being thrown around, I thought I would remind everyone of a great Fort tradition that is no longer with us.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Yes, I agree, let's get back to the photos.

Here is a safe one that will cause no controversy.

I took this one on March 20, 2007.

It shows some work going on across from the 2000 loop.

I think that they are putting in a new loop here.  

Just Kidding!  

This was some erosion-prevention work on the canal that goes behind the cabin loops there.






TCD


----------



## ynottony99

Tri-circle-D said:


> Yes, I agree, let's get back to the photos.
> 
> Here is a safe one that will cause no controversy.
> 
> I took this one on March 20, 2007.
> 
> It shows some work going on across from the 2000 loop.
> 
> I think that they are putting in a new loop here.
> 
> Just Kidding!
> 
> This was some erosion-prevention work on the canal that goes behind the cabin loops there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCD



*Stop the presses!!!!  This is the photograpic proof we need to confirm that the owners of the million dollar motorhomes have arranged for the expansion of the golf course by bringing bacteria lake water into FW forcing  the buses to run off schedule, making the return of River Country impossible, and the swimming pool with no slide will result in CMs making a determined effort to be rude and provide poor customer service .......and ........well........never mind.*


----------



## JPG

ynottony99 said:


> *Stop the presses!!!!  This is the photograpic proof we need to confirm that the owners of the million dollar motorhomes have arranged for the expansion of the golf course by bringing bacteria lake water into FW forcing  the buses to run off schedule, making the return of River Country impossible, and the swimming pool with no slide will result in CMs making a determined effort to be rude and provide poor customer service .......and ........well........never mind.*



Now that's FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shannone1

While not actually from the Fort...I thought you might like them anyway...






From the boat back to the Fort from MK






I really like this shot of the castle.That's the back of my daughters head


----------



## Colson39

lol, profits have ALWAYS been the #1 priority of Disney.  It is a company after all.  Now, customer service was as high a priority there as anywhere else back in the day, and that might have slipped.

But please don't ever think that profits were not the #1 priority, Disney and his brother were very shrewd businessmen, they were always trying to make money.  There are some really good books on the subject that would really open your eyes to how Disney was created (and also the amazing fact that they were able to create such a "magical" place at the exact same time).

In the end, people don't like change.  20 years from now, people are going to be posting about how they're so upset that the Buzz Lightyear ride is being shut down, how it is such a part of the Disney magic.  It happens everywhere, for every age, at every time.

That being said, here are some people that aren't really happy with how cold it is outside....lol


----------



## Colson39

tellnotails said:


> Come on......
> 
> Lets keep it to the fort specific......
> 
> Your telling me they made money on the train at the fort??
> 
> Next you'll be telling me they make money on the horses and the goats..



Of course they made money, and when they stopped making money, they got rid of it.  Just like they made money on the horses and goats, and when they stopped making money, they got rid of them.

Disney is not a charity.  It's not there to just give out free stuff to people, and anything it DOES give out free it expects a future return profit on (for the most part). 

Just because you don't have to pay for something doesn't mean it's free.  Look at the Year of a Million Dreams they have going on right now.  Giving out TONS of free stuff.  However, why do you think they're doing it?  To get people to come to the parks and spend money.

Same with the train, the animals, the goats.  As long as they felt they were bringing people to the Fort, and that they weren't losing tons of money in maintenance and upkeep, they kept them around.  As soon as it became too expensive, they got rid of it.  

Ok, we're totally going off topic, actually, just PM me if you want to continue with this 

To keep us on topic:


----------



## Colson39

Sorry you don't understand, but back to pictures please, stop going off topic!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tri-circle-D

I snapped this photo in the overflow lot at the marina in March, 2007.  We saw this cart all over the place during our stay-never have seen anything quite like it:






TCD


----------



## Colson39

I choose not to make personal attacks on these forums, so when it gets to that, I try to take the high road and keep stuff on topic.  So please! 

Anyways, here is the pirate boat near Discovery Island (I believe I took this on ultra zoom after just leaving Fort Wilderness)


----------



## JPG

I thought this one was fitting.....


----------



## HappyDznyCamper

Ok, one last "vintage" shot.  No more until I go back to my folks and go through some boxes.





My dad and my uncle, IBM geeks of their time.


----------



## Shannone1

My dd kayaking the canal






Mickey's Backyard BBQ






The Swimming Hole pool about 10:00.


----------



## CottontailCurl

Shannone1 said:


> My dd kayaking the canal
> 
> This photo is loverly and should be used on a FW brochure. Your husband's cloning attempts have been successful (daughter in pink shirt).


----------



## iradi8




----------



## kimluvswdw




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Shannone1

CottontailCurl said:


> That's simply awesome! Does anyone mind if I start copying these pictures? Not the personal family ones, I'll leave your loved ones in peace. I'd just love to have  the FW scenes as part of my screensaver revolving picture collection. (Shannone, can I get your permission to save the one of your daughter canoing since she's facing the other direction?) Thanks everyone for my daily dose of Fort Wilderness. AAAAAhhhhhhhhhh!!



I don't mind if you use that one.  I do have a couple others that I didn't post because I had so many to choose from.  Someone may have already posted similiar ones...it's been awhile since I started reading this thread...I think it it GREAT it has gone on this long !!





golf cart parking by Pioneer Hall






Pioneer Hall






Settlement Trading Post


----------



## CinderellaDreamer

From the boat back to the Fort from MK






I really like this shot of the castle.That's the back of my daughters head  [/QUOTE]

Loved the photo from the boat with the castle in the back!  Thank you for posting it!  What time of day was this with the fireworks?

Thanks to all for posting your photos!  I have never been, but am about to go, and I have loved looking at all of them!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Fort Wilderness has everything!!!! Why, you can even pull over and get married or divorced right there!!!!     Oh man,.............that pun gets the same moan   from the family everytime we drive by!!!!!*


----------



## ynottony99

Closed for refurb.


----------



## SamRoc

Our favorite performers at the Hoop Dee Doo Revue. My dd just loves Six Bits and luckily we got to see him perform twice this year.


----------



## CottontailCurl

Hidden Mickey from suicide drops on barrel on the front porch at Pioneer Hall.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tci1212

The Beach at Fw


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## iradi8




----------



## Andrea_loves_Disney

I thought a nice horse picture for a Monday morning!  Have a good week everyone!!


----------



## lisa8200

I've buried 20 pairs of shoe's in the back yard and nothing grows .. Maybe I need to water it more


----------



## ynottony99

*Oh man........   ................how about another photo.............*


----------



## CinderellaDreamer

The wagon ride this past weekend.


----------



## tci1212

How old to drive the Golf cart?


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## iradi8




----------



## iradi8

This was taken 4/29/07.  It was EMH at MK that night -- glad we decided to let the kids play at the beach that night


----------



## always quiet

Now this is one from inside the cabin, but I happen to love it.   There is a story to it - we had popped back into the cabin to take a break.  My oldest daughter WAS NOT HAPPY about this!     She moaned and complained quite loudly! She said that she would go back - but she was not about to rest!!   She stormed off into the bedroom after we ate to watch tv - this is how I found her 10 minutes later!!

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid200/p747bf66d7adbee87360fe3198793a244/f085c8c2.jpg


----------



## Bunchkin




----------



## pamom65

Fishing at the fort.  April 07


----------



## Sinclare

My niece


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Shoe tree. DH and DS in the Sea Racer


----------



## CottontailCurl

I'm testing, hopefully a picture of a woodpecker that joined us for breakfast one morning at our site on the 1500 loop shows up here. Mmmm, slimy yet satisfying. Can you see him or is it too busy with leaves and brush?


----------



## ynottony99

Just a few photos from Sunday May 20th, The 4th Florida Half Ironman Triathlon.


----------



## ynottony99

swillis said:


> Just curious...is that the lake on Ft Wilderness?  The one you're not suppossed to swim in because of all the bacteria?  Creepy.



*Yep, that is the one.*


----------



## iradi8




----------



## kimluvswdw

MY 13 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER TOOK THIS PICTURE FROM THE BEACH AT FORT WILDERNESS, LOOKING TOWARDS SPACE MOUNTAIN. YOU CAN SEE THE VERY TOP OF IT IN THE DISTANCE.


----------



## HappyDznyCamper

Here is that pic again, thats my brother and me in the water(1978/9)


----------



## kimluvswdw

LOVE THE CAMPFIRE SING ALONG


----------



## kimluvswdw




----------



## kimluvswdw

Please Remove


----------



## kimluvswdw

I JUST LOVE THIS PLACE. I COULD BE AT THE FORT EVERY DAY, BUT I WILL HAVE TO SETTLE FOR DEC 6-16.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BearwithMouseEars

People were wondering where the peacocks went?  
"here lil peacock"


----------



## ynottony99

*Thought I would post a couple of more from the Iron Man......*


----------



## ynottony99

*Miss Mickey??????? How about this old classic.*


----------



## WDWFWfan

Okay, forgive me if this doesn't come out correctly.  This is my first picture post.


----------



## kimluvswdw

WISH I WAS THERE TO SEE THIS IN PERSON.


----------



## tungpo1

Here is a few pics from over the past 3 to 4 yrs!!! My twin girls I think this was 2004













Kinda cold at the campground!!!! I think she was mad too LOL




Chef Mickey's our favorite resturant!!!!!




















Pony ride last time we went they couldnt ride, the kids grew too much and they were mad LOL!!!


----------



## kc5grw

Here's a picture from the campfire movie on June 16, 2007.


----------



## WDWFWfan

Here's another one.


----------



## chiefcop

[/IMG]


----------



## chiefcop

[/IMG]


----------



## kimluvswdw

WISH I WAS THERE !


----------



## kimluvswdw

I WAS SITTING IN A LAWN CHAIR ON THE BEACH AT THE FORT WHILE MY KIDS AND HUSBAND FED THE DUCKS. THIS ONE SEAGULL WAS SUCH A PAIN, IT KEPT HOVERING OVER MY CHAIR WANTING BREAD. I COULDN'T RESIST LOOKING UP AND SNAPPING A PHOTO.


----------



## swillis

This little guy was rooting around right ourside our cabin.  It never fails that I always see an armadillo when I go to Disney.  Even when I was a kid, I saw my very first armadillo in Florida!


----------



## kimluvswdw




----------



## swillis

This was our Mousekeeper Santa.  She left the most wonderful towel animals every day, and spent a good amount of time one afternoon showing my kids how she makes her creations.  Thanks Santa!


----------



## proudmomof4

Ms. Sundee and Chip and Dale


----------



## tci1212




----------



## proudmomof4

You know this had to be a hot day, the ducks loved taking a nap under our picnic table.


----------



## tci1212

My son Bill at Pioneer Hall


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4

We always had lots of ducks around.


----------



## proudmomof4

Hoop-Dee-Doo


----------



## MRussell

DisCamper said:


>



Now that's cute!


----------



## Disney Campers

ok let's try this again


----------



## Disney Campers

First time we saw it to,  here is the other side of it:


----------



## kimluvswdw

Oh how I miss the fort.


----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## Kickapoo Joie Juice

Yet one day they'll rule the world...


----------



## proudmomof4

This is Ike, he is the Headless Horseman's horse, he was getting new shoes at the blacksmith shop at FW.


----------



## DznyRulz

These pictures were taken the week between hurricanes Charley and Francis.  A tree came down on the site in the background of the first picture.  The roots really messed up the pad.  I don't think the site was occupied at the time.  The site was repaired in a few days.


----------



## DznyRulz

We were staying at the Fort so I think these qualify.  Some views of Disney's waterfront property.


----------



## DznyRulz

Also taken while staying at the Fort.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bennythepug

love mousekeeping, this was the best !!!




2 tuckered boys!




breakfast in bed (murphy bed that is !!)


----------



## bennythepug

day we arrived, ds approved !
loved the kitchen 




love the kitchen when my dh does the cooking


----------



## bennythepug

the kids busy writing




spent a lot of time on this couch - comfortable





my dh whipped this mickey up - from glow sticks. when my dd and I came back from MK one night we were surprised !! He's always doing stuff like that


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bennythepug

I love this picture that hangs in the cabin bedroom


----------



## bennythepug

playing cards.........


----------



## donatalie




----------



## katdocnorf




----------



## CottontailCurl

Come on in, the water's fine!


----------



## DisCamper

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9gnMiXKz...neypix.com/Resorts/Campground/1981b/FW1081-03.

http://re3.mm-a2.yimg.com/image/2446932403


----------



## kimluvswdw

My daughter feeding the ducks at Fort Wilderness.


----------



## kimluvswdw

This picture really makes me wish I was there.


----------



## katdocnorf




----------



## bennythepug




----------



## Mr Man

Here are some pics from our 2005 trip.  We had a great time and had only 1 child to spoil on this trip...... he had a blast......

Here is our site.  I believe we were in 700 loop site number 714.  The site was extremely long but narrow (our trailer was 31' LG & we left the dually hooked up & still had lots of room at the back of the site.


----------



## Mr Man

A couple more of my favorite pictures

Ah,  the Peacocks (non-smoker but surly)





Close encounter w/the bunny rabbit (it is kind of hard to see  but this rabbit came within inches of my oldest every single morning we were there).  Very tame.





Alone on the beach


----------



## pezheadval




----------



## pezheadval

des1954 said:


> Were you on or near the porch on Labor Day when you took this picture?  DH & I were there, and loved all the comments we heard when people saw this! Surprisingly, not one negative comment!!



We took this pic from our campsite in the 100 loop during Easter vacation.  


Here is another pic from that same trip.  We noticed that we lost our electric one morning and looked out the window and saw this...




They were putting in a new box.


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> I guess I people watch more than sky-watch!!



That's the truth!

DSis and DBil


----------



## kimluvswdw

This little guy kept coming to our site in May to visit us.


----------



## Mr Man

Let the celebrations begin!

Huzzah!  Huzzah!






Life is good.


----------



## my3princes

Here's one of our honeymoon in 1992.  Yep, we tent camped at the Fort.


----------



## as dreamers do

Bay Tree Ln sign with our campsite (#101) in the background:


----------



## kimluvswdw

My daughters and her friend on the dock at the fort.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## MAG_1961




----------



## kimluvswdw

Us on our golf cart at the fort.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Mr Man

Love early morning at FW.  Sun making it's way up......






Bliss pure and simple


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Mr Man

Oh, River Country......I hardly knew ye......






This picture always depresses me.....


----------



## as dreamers do

Frog hanging out on our cabin door:


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## kimluvswdw

A nice picture from the beach of Fort Wilderness.


----------



## Donna




----------



## Donna




----------



## as dreamers do




----------



## Bunchkin

I took this on 9-21.

I wonder if it belongs to someone here on the DIS??


----------



## Bunchkin

We're pretty sure this person wasn't enoying the ride, as I suspect I noticed something chunky flying through the air too through the zoom right after I took this pic.


----------



## Bunchkin

Towel critters at the cabins!


----------



## Colson39

Not literally live there, they are just long term campers 

Grumpy was being bad, we had to put him in timeout:


----------



## Kanda

We ended the day at Trails End...literally.


----------



## kimluvswdw

My POTD at the fort.


----------



## as dreamers do

Heading back to the Fort from MK...


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

kimluvswdw said:


> How recent is this picture? I saw the brown walls up and was wondering what they were doing.



*I took that photo on Thursday Sept. 20th.  I took these with my phone the next morning on the way in to Trails End for WAFFLES!!!!!!!!!!  Oh sorry, anyway they finished the concrete to look like wooden planks.*


----------



## prowlerregal335m

I love taking photos at the fort.I hope everyone enjoys them as much as I did taking them.


----------



## prowlerregal335m

Wish I was back rocking away with my bride of 30 years.


----------



## prowlerregal335m

I posted the wrong picture about rocking away with my bride.This is the right picture.


----------



## clkelley

.....................


----------



## ynottony99

*I know, I know.  You're thinking this guy will take a picture of anything.  And you are right, if it is at the Fort!!!*


----------



## ynottony99

CottontailCurl said:


> That was my first thought, too! Lawnmower tree 2.0.
> 
> ynottony; where were you standing when you took the picture of the dock with the monorail in the background? I've never seen the monorail from the marina, that's a pretty good picture.



I was walking up from the direction of the old swamp trail, I guess basicly from the east.  The Settlement Trading Post would be to the left looking this direction.  Here is the same view zoomed out some.


----------



## prowlerregal335m

This is the back of our site in the 100 loop.It was site 124.This picture was taken from the golf cart path.


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## iradi8

My dogs love the wildlife!!!


----------



## kimluvswdw

My POTD at the Fort.


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bigdisneydaddy

The biggest issue in Florida is the indiscriminate release of Northerners, if not properly controlled they can wreak havoc on the economic system.


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m

I think they got the mickey ears at the magic kingdon.


----------



## prowlerregal335m

Anyone do this yet?


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## clkelley

.....................


----------



## prowlerregal335m

Are we there yet?


----------



## prowlerregal335m

Sorry forgot to post picture.


----------



## prowlerregal335m

This is what my wife had to look at.I think she got the short end of the stick.


----------



## prowlerregal335m

My view of the polynesian from whaler.


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99

Colson39 said:


> That sign really needs to have a kid in the carriage wearing Mickey Mouse ears


*Hey I just noticed your sig.  We will be at the Fort Nov. 1-4.  Maybe we'll see you there?!!*


----------



## ynottony99

Known from this day forward as 'Colson's Crossing'


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## prowlerregal335m

Death at the fort.


----------



## des1954

FRESH ROAD KILL! HONEY, FIRE UP THE GRILL!!!


----------



## Claymax

Back to things purdy. 

December 2006. Guest check-in building garden.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m

Been to the fort 8 times and never seen this at any site I had.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## prowlerregal335m

A little black and white.


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tri-circle-D

I don't think that anyone has ever posted a photo of the Meadows Chuck Wagon (at least not from this angle):






For any newbies- this is where you buy your marshmallows and snacks at the campfire/movie.  The door opens up, and there is a walk up service window.

TCD


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## diznylnd

Fall at the Fort...it was 97 degrees that day but the pic looks chilly and fall like


----------



## Tri-circle-D

clkelley said:


> Don't know if ya'll want to know this, but we were told that the Chuck Wagon was closed because a cousin of Mickey got in there after hours and perished.  They were waiting on HD inspection to reopen.




Very interesting.

When I snapped that Chuck Wagon photo, there was a Fort truck parked behind it, and a crew of workers working on something.  You can see the truck in this photo (the Chuck Wagon is just out of the scene to the left):






I am glad I didn't ask them what they were working on!  

TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

This is the building from which the movies are projected at the campfire program each night.  The projector is set up in the top window.  I wonder what kind of equipment they use now a days.  I am sure that it used to be an old film projector.  I can remember some movies being rough and jumping when projected in the old days.  Must be some type of digital projector now:






TCD

BTW in my family, we call this building Chip and Dales' house.  The DD's always figured this is where the chipmunks must live, as they are at the campfire every night!


----------



## SamRoc

Our favorite show!!


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## tderonne

A shot I just took today. Man was I lucky to catch it!


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## Gatordad

My wife and her family were there with their Class C.  Looks so wooded back then!


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## HappyDznyCamper

Just a little late but here are some pics of our Halloween golf cart.


----------



## kimluvswdw

My POTD at the fort. 

Looks so peaceful, makes me wish I was there.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Oh my HappyDznyCamper!!!!   There seems to be a ghostly outline on the pavement next to your cart!!!  And it is pulling it's head off!!!!!  *


----------



## prowlerregal335m

From my stay in september2007.


----------



## ynottony99

*Winner of the Iron Duck Hammockathon.*


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## prowlerregal335m

This is sad to see river country in this shape.


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## tungpo1




----------



## CottontailCurl




----------



## ynottony99

*I never noticed the carry out window until my last visit.  Is this a recent addition???*


----------



## daddyscooltv

This is what was in the group camping area this past weekend​









The castle in it's new lights!!​]




Our pinecone mickey head my dd made​




The tree at the settlement​


----------



## kimluvswdw

My kids love the horses at the fort.


----------



## CottontailCurl

We saw and heard this cart our first night at FW, it was at night and the trees on top were lit (lights glowing not kungalooshed). You could see the trees as the cart zoomed along and they had bells on them so they jangled at the same time. We thought it was only lit trees until one morning when I had nothing else to do but rock on the porch in front of TE and the owners drove up to refill their mugs. They must have put a lot of time into this, it was pretty cool. I think all of the figures on top did something at the press of a button; Abominable danced, Yukon and Hermie said something. I don't think I got to hear Rudolph but I'm sure he did/said something.

I awarded them with Best Decorated Cart at the Fort. The award was me telling them that, they were sooooo impressed.


----------



## CottontailCurl

UKCatinGA said:


> We spotted that cart while on our way too MK yesterday.  Too cute!  Martha



If they're in it the next time, ask if they'll show you what each character does. They're having a good long trip, we saw them the first time on the 23rd of November. Here's another view:


----------



## CottontailCurl

On the launch from Fort Wilderness to the Magic Kingdom:


----------



## CottontailCurl

The boat waiting to take everyone back home to the Fort from the MK:


----------



## CottontailCurl

Ride, ride, ride, hitchin a ride. This baby lizard (I hope you can see him, he's so small) decided he'd make better time on my daughter's foot.


----------



## CottontailCurl

Does this count? It was a cloud formation over Fort Wilderness, it's either Donald Duck or that rapper guy from the 80's. (Best clouds ever were over Splash and looked exactly like Goofy, second best was a smilie face over the MK, oh wait, that was the airplane guy).


----------



## ntsammy5

A couple of new ones of the Christmas tree at Settlement and a car (which I've seen in previous trips) in the 1700 loop near where we stayed.  I'll post a bunch more as soon as I can.


----------



## ntsammy5

We did, however, run into Rhonda at the Fort


----------



## CottontailCurl

Sittin on the dock of the bay...


----------



## 1goofy1

*My first Fort Pic of the day....*

My DH & I were just walking when we say this heading toward us.  Goofy waved as they went by.


----------



## CottontailCurl

This could have been so much better, I have a tripod on my 'to buy' list. Propping my elbows on railings and holding my breath isn't giving me the night-time pictures I want.

This was taken while waiting to go somewhere at the marina. There's something about taking pictures; to my left as I took this (and many others of the same view) was a pretty large group of people waiting for both boats. As I took the pictures I felt as if there was no one else around.


----------



## 1goofy1

ynottony99 said:


> *That is really great!!!!!  I have never seen any of the characters out and about like this!!!!!!*



Thanks.  

Here is another one.  When I took the picture I did not realize that there was a light post in the way.  Minnie, Woody and Pluto was in this one.


----------



## Boomer1

Worked that time.

Ferry ride back to the fort from MK


----------



## ynottony99

*I know it is a little blurry, but she attempted to run me over.  If not for my cat like refexes, who knows!!!  *


----------



## ynottony99

*Ok, moving on to another photo.  Subsequent (sp) photos reveal that the boat's captain ran up on the beach, narrowly missing me, in an effort to finish what the carriage driver started *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## LONE-STAR

This was the 1800 loop





[/IMG]


----------



## DebbieT11

December, 2007






and closer, but blurry.....'


----------



## LONE-STAR

[/IMG]


----------



## LONE-STAR

We were walking the beach and took a pic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## kimluvswdw

I cant believe it has only been a couple of weeks since we were here. I wish we were there now.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## PolynesianPixie




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## RvUsa

Here is one from our site at night, I love my little white mickeys, everyone asked about them.  The mickey light posts were awesome, but not unique.  They did make it easy to park the cart at night.


----------



## ynottony99

*Not exactly the Fort, but on the boat.  At first sight I saw the piers they are pouring running over to new tower and my first thought was "Monorail"!!!!  But then I thought about how unlikely or practical that would be.  A CM on the boat said they are for a 5th floor walkway.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Waiting for Breakfast.*


----------



## ynottony99

*This is the way we guys eat when there ain't no women folk around!   Hey it's why we have 2 hands!  *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## akamom

On the boat to MK:





And there is nothing like camping with palm trees!


----------



## ynottony99

*In short order, DGS 5 had me cornered.  Subsuquently, the checker board was thrown across the floor.  I grabbed a rifle from the display, raising it over my head I jumped up on the fire place yelling "Long Live Musket Mickey!"  I was escorted out by 2 semi-retired CM's. *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Kimbere

I took this picture at about 7:15 in the morning...so peaceful!  They were down "grooming" the beach with a tractor.  Nice!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Donna




----------



## Donna




----------



## 77ed




----------



## Us3

Wild Otter's at the Fort!


----------



## Us3




----------



## VACAMPER

Pony rides and marshmellows what more could a two year old ask for.


----------



## ynottony99

*Tree work in 400 loop.*


----------



## proudmomof4

My kids thought this was just hilarious and said I have to take a picture and post it here:


----------



## twinklebug

BigDaddyRog said:


>



heh heh - close, but nope ... see it now?


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ntsammy5

Here's one.  Finally uploading these pesky pictures from Decmber.  I never ever take enough pictures!.


----------



## ntsammy5




----------



## proudmomof4

8:00am on Friday April 11, 2008 and the Settlement area was completely empty, no one rushing to get the boat to MK.


----------



## ynottony99

*This is the view from site 404.  The buses, golf carts and other activities really make the whole FW experince for me.  I enjoyed sitting and watching all the folks heading to and from the Settlement.  We could hear the Backyard BBQ quite well too.*


----------



## proudmomof4

This little guy came to our site every morning looking for peanuts, he would actually come within inches of us and a few times even sniffed our toes


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ntsammy5




----------



## DivaOstrich

Here is a picture I came across this week in my baby album of me at Fort Wilderness in 1982 at the petting zoo.  I was 18 months old.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## lisa8200




----------



## ynottony99

*Why isn't the wheelchair guy dressed in "Wilderness" garb?!?? 
I just wonder 'bout stuff, that's all.




*


----------



## tci1212

Parking at the pool







[/IMG]


----------



## clkelley

................


----------



## Donna




----------



## medic9016

Tired Horses at the Fort


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ynottony99

*March 




April




Things are getting more colorful around here. *


----------



## chief19spixi

Here's my lil one on Snickers!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ntsammy5




----------



## kimluvswdw

I love the holiday time at the fort.


----------



## Anne's Family

Looking out from the bridge to the Bike Barn...


----------



## wldmtnflr

Can you believe the price of cheese at the trading post?


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ROIE01581

My dad 80th birthday at Disney 2004...Best memory of him!
When I went to Hoop with my first husband he was choosen to do this exact same part. Then we go with my Dad and he gets picked.  My now husband has said no way I will not go...!! but I know he will when we go in 2009!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Create your own caption.......................​*


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog

He's at the stables in the back, by the petting zoo.......he was soo much fun to watch.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog

From the porch.....it really can be like a religious experience!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## kimluvswdw

This is one of my daughters feeding the ducks when we were there a few weeks ago.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

des1954 said:


> Don't feed the ducks!   They'll poop all over your site!!


You're probably right...this guy came by twice a day!!!


----------



## kimluvswdw

A relaxing spot at the Fort.


----------



## paigeluvsdisney




----------



## kimluvswdw

This guy came to visit everyday.


----------



## paigeluvsdisney




----------



## Pirate-Jeff

While cleaning off my memory cards today I came across this picture. It was on the card I filled at the fort but I don't remember taking this picture.  I wonder where it taken at ? 





Any ideas ?


----------



## Pirate-Jeff

Just talked the Wife. She said she took them over near the PR last Oct.   Now I remember that she was complaining about my memory card being full. We both have the same model cameras and she grabbed the wrong one when she went touring the other resorts.

















Mistery solved


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Pirate-Jeff

kimluvswdw
I love this picture

hope you don't mind if I use this picture for wallpaper. Just untill I get back to the fort to take my own


----------



## PixieDust32

Thanks for the pics guys, we cannot wait to be there.


----------



## 2goofycampers

This was originally taken in 2000.
I will also post this on fun with pics for comments, if any.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1855152


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## des1954




----------



## durango kid

my favorite sign is by the stables...can we get the word "EQUINE" on there one more time?


----------



## durango kid

We don't get to camp at FW since we live so close. But we do go over often just to ride bikes and walk the trails and just generally relax. This is my DW & DD relaxing on the porch at Trails End.


----------



## CCIntrigue

In the ladies' room at Pioneer Hall ...


----------



## durango kid

des1954 said:


> We actually trailered our GEM over on the 4th


 
That is funny. I'm always thinking I should bring our Gem over and rent it out for a few bucks. Since this is the pic of the day thread I will add a shot of the NEV, not Disney or Ft Wilderness, but will Celebration do?


----------



## durango kid

dd and dw on the trail ride


----------



## big kahuna1

Just one of the many forms of wildlife at the Fort!


----------



## cyberdeb

Tom and I waiting for boat at Fort Wilderness Marina


----------



## AuburnJen92

over the 4th weekend at the fort...


----------



## WDWFWfan

A picture from last year.


----------



## ynottony99

*Spotted this punkin' patch behind Site 413 this weekend.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## daddyscooltv




----------



## daddyscooltv

Ok, this shot was taken at the 1400 loop bus stop.  Look at the soda machine very close and see if you can find what doesn't look right!!






It might be hard to find it but here is the link to see if you don't find it 
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/daddyscooltv/Disney August/DisneyAugust062.jpg


----------



## 77ed

Can't 'ya hear the horn?


----------



## 1goofy1




----------



## Donna

This was taken wednesday evening


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

BigDaddyRog said:


> Hes gotten big and getting solid!!!



*He must have been born just before you all were there, huh??  He kept wanting to nurse, and she kept kicking him away.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Shan-man

I'm really enjoying y'all's pics, it's really getting me psyched for our next visit this Christmas! So, I thought I'd share some of my favorite night-time 'Christmas at the Fort' pics. These are from November 2004.

Our neighbors George and Teresa's decorations in 1827





Pioneer Hall





Trail's End decorations





The big tree


----------



## Donna

taken two days ago


----------



## Shan-man

Here are a couple of shots that I love, but it's a "father's" perogative to think his "kids" are the cutest in the world. These are from Nov 2004 when we stayed in 1828, the first one is of our rolling menagerie: two dogs, a rabbit, and a parakeet... how's that for maximizing the pet loop surcharge! 






No one's using that shower this trip  This next one is of a plate of blueberry Mickey muffins our neighbor Teresa surprised us with the morning of our departure... very sweet. They were just too good to share, sorry pups!


----------



## Donna

A picture of the day of a different type, taken a few hours ago:


----------



## ynottony99

BigDaddyRog said:


> Great perspective of whatever the heck that is...very cool!....um, .....what is it, by the way?
> 
> *I actually got inside the old windmill tower at the stable and pointed the camera up.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Shan-man

Here are a few more to stoke-up those of us going around Christmas...
















We wish you a Merry Christmas, we wish ....


----------



## DznyRulz

Here are some pics taken last week.  We were on the Wonder 8/3-8/7 then at The Fort 8/7-8/14.






I wanted this to accidentally find its way into my TT for the ride home but DW nixed that idea.










I saw 6 or so Mickey lamps but no one else had a sign up.





Now I know what that sliding window between Crockett's Tavern and Burl's Porch is for.


----------



## DznyRulz

Here is some of The Fort's wild life.


----------



## DznyRulz

Mad props to whomever can identify this photo.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DznyRulz

I'm guessing these folks like to sleep with their heads elevated.





I didn't know The Fort had waterfront sites.  I wonder how deep it is now.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DznyRulz

From Sunshine . . .





To this . . .





To this . . .





. . . in about half an hour.  Typical Florida summer weather, Fay not withstanding.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## stky6

DznyRulz said:


> What loop were you in?



We were on 2046, right side at the last bend in the loop before the last comfort station.

Forgot to take the dis board sign but the truck was there most of the time, along with the bikes parked next to it.






Had a big blue 18x18 round canopy right at the end of the pad by the sand, big camping table under the canopy with a stove/oven combo and a beatup small white fridge, our 12x18 cabin tent was on the right side of the sand pad behind the canopy.  We were the ones with the hose/nozel/rain maker to stay cool on the back of the truck the day the power went out for a few hours.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## mamaloya

Our arrival back in Feb.


----------



## mamaloya

dd5










Waiting for the boat.

ds8 and dd6






the fab 5


----------



## Momof626x3

Wish I was there now.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Anne's Family




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Anne's Family

Thanks Tony!

The boat be comin' to git us!


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## DivaOstrich




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Buses go faster at night.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ChrisAlli

This is what my kids loved to spot


----------



## Billmel

Ok I was able to fix it..


----------



## Billmel

Ok that worked....this is my grandaughter on her 1st trip she can actually remember to FW....she had so much fun...and we loved watching her.


----------



## Billmel




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## stacktester

July 2008


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Thanks everyone.  I am anxious to get back in a couple of weeks to get some more.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Us3




----------



## Us3

Yes, taken last week.  They had the area open a few days and then blocked off for a few days??    Bathrooms are in use back that way too.

Here is a perfect spot for a new counter service!


----------



## Us3

It was very peaceful back there...they just need to add some speakers for background music.


----------



## MadFF

A couple weeks ago at Disney Hollywood Studios...






(and Yay!  I think I figured out how to post pictures that aren't gigantic!)


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Lots of River Country photos here:  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2000297&page=4

starting at the bottom of the page (post #59), and continuing on to page 5.

TCD


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Something for the pups to look forward to.  Behind 800 loop.​*


----------



## MadFF

The grass has to get mowed sometime...

(Not a great picture, but these guys are always moving!)


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

2goofycampers said:


> Now that is a line I wish I was in today.



*Me too!!!  Then this one next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ynottony99

Shan-man said:


> Great Tony, I was only mildly hungry until I saw that... now I'm salivating on my keyboard. Thanks! LOL



*Oppps Sorry. Does this help?????*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Mmketeer

My recent Premium Loop 800 site Picture


----------



## Dirtslinger

Didn't want this day to go without a pic for everyone to see.


----------



## Dirtslinger

How about here?


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BradyBz12




----------



## BradyBz12




----------



## ynottony99

*Behind 1200 loop.  Anyone know what this is all about??*


----------



## Tri-circle-D

ynottony99 said:


> *Behind 1200 loop.  Anyone know what this is all about??*



Tony-

I don't know, but great minds think alike . . .

Here are my photos of these mysterious signs.  I believe that one of these was behind the 1100 loop:

















TCD


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## LONE-STAR

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## LONE-STAR

[/IMG]


----------



## BradyBz12

Had hoped to post more pics during our stay, but having too much fun to be on the laptop.   

So I'll catch up now...




















...and Musket Mickey Lives!  (albeit on a few random trash cans)


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## clkelley

.....................


----------



## LONE-STAR

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## PolynesianPixie




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## HLUVZWDW




----------



## HLUVZWDW




----------



## CCIntrigue

BradyBz12 said:


> Ahhh, it looks so nice and green and WARM there!  As opposed to here where it in southern NH where it's hovering around 0.




It was 4 here this morning in NC!

Inside the ladies' room at Pioneer Hall:


----------



## HLUVZWDW

This is a great place to sit.


----------



## HLUVZWDW




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## HLUVZWDW




----------



## WDWFWfan

I haven't posted in a while...so here's one for today.


----------



## Shan-man

There's always something new to learn about the Fort... I have never seen a sand volleyball court there! But there it is!

Edit: Oh! It's not really adjacent to the loop, it is separated by the canal. It's actually near the pool and tennis courts.


----------



## WDWFWfan

Thought I might post a better picture of the volleyball pit...


----------



## ynottony99

*Here are a couple from the 'good ole days'.  They will soon belong on the 'then and now' thread.*


----------



## Shan-man

I know this is quite like others that have been posted here, but I love it still...


----------



## Shan-man

Oh, one more, in the same vein:


----------



## WDWFWfan

Shan-man, in keeping with your theme...




I hope I haven't posted this one before..it's few years old.


----------



## Tigger1966

Here is another one


----------



## BradyBz12

one more...


----------



## BradyBz12

couple more...










Oh to wake up to the launch horn tomorrow a.m..........


----------



## ynottony99

*The cold snap has taken it's toll on the vegetation.  *


----------



## ynottony99

*A week later.  The landscapers have been busy.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## ynottony99

*Soaking up the sun.​*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## eandesmom

The "cabin" pool or Swimmin Hole





FW beach from the Marina





Wishes as seen from the Blue Boat


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4

This was during the GC parade last 4th of July


----------



## BigDaddyRog

That is not super squirrel.....super squirrel has developed a prominent beer gut!!!


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Mickster




----------



## Billmel

[/IMG]


----------



## Mickster




----------



## hopeisb4u

DD - Mom please, please just 2 more laps
Me - Hunny, it is raining.
DD - But, mom....I'm already wet!
Me -    You got a point there...knock yourself out!!  
DD -  

Trying to book a weekend at FW sometimes = headache
Cheap weekend at FW = $300. 
Memories and laughter from your children = Priceless


----------



## Mickster




----------



## Billmel

[/IMG]


----------



## Mickster




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Mickster




----------



## ynottony99

*Sunday morning service.  I had never seen this before.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Mickster




----------



## ynottony99

*I'll follow your lead and post another one of the old board walk.  I have taken photos of this on every trip!  I hope that like the old wrecked ship on Discovery Island, they just leave this relic here for us to enjoy!*


----------



## HappyDznyCamper

Expansion of the 600 loop
March 19, 2009


----------



## ynottony99

*Brain amoeba patrol.*


----------



## Mickster

The last one from January...


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## chrissyluvswdw




----------



## kimluvswdw




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Doggmeat

last year for my daughters birthday:







trails end porch:


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## kimluvswdw

Hope I have not posted this one yet.


----------



## ynottony99

*
I was snapping photos of the items decorating the Meadow Trading post, and noticed the light fixtures.
*


----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## Disney Campers




----------



## Billmel




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## kimluvswdw

Where the old water tower used to stand.


----------



## disney92




----------



## disney92




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ntsammy5

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99

BradyBz12 said:


> We saw this in December going across to the far side of the lake - over where the opening between the trees is (not sure what's over there?)



*From what I have heard, and this from Google Earth seems to confirm, that area over there is the dock for the Magic Kingdom Ferry boats and other water craft.*


----------



## Billmel

This was her first donut, her first trip to FW, and her first trip to WDW.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Precious! 

This is one of my sons' favorite spots--tetherball


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## Billmel

dfchelbay said:


> Did she get her first haircut with pixie dust too on Main Street, Magic Kingdom?




No but she did learn to walk while we were there....walked straight into Cinderella's arms at CRT.  She finally let go of mom's hand....and away she went...I think it was the dress that got her...and she hasn't stopped walking and talking since.  This picture was taken right after she walked into Cinderella's arms, It was great, Cinderella actually sank down onto the floor and caught her in her arms, while she was tottering over, my DD called out to me, and said she's walking, she's walking, by then everyone was clapping for her.  Then Chloe (DGD) realized what was going on and started to look for her mom.  It was a fantastic moment....I wish I had gotten more of it on film.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tazdeb

Billmel said:


> No but she did learn to walk while we were there....walked straight into Cinderella's arms at CRT.  She finally let go of mom's hand....and away she went...I think it was the dress that got her...and she hasn't stopped walking and talking since.  This picture was taken right after she walked into Cinderella's arms, It was great, Cinderella actually sank down onto the floor and caught her in her arms, while she was tottering over, my DD called out to me, and said she's walking, she's walking, by then everyone was clapping for her.  Then Chloe (DGD) realized what was going on and started to look for her mom.  It was a fantastic moment....I wish I had gotten more of it on film.



This in a nutshell, is the essence of Disney magic.


----------



## disney92




----------



## Mickey Mobile




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## MadFF

Billmel said:


> No but she did learn to walk while we were there....walked straight into Cinderella's arms at CRT.  She finally let go of mom's hand....and away she went...I think it was the dress that got her...and she hasn't stopped walking and talking since.  This picture was taken right after she walked into Cinderella's arms, It was great, Cinderella actually sank down onto the floor and caught her in her arms, while she was tottering over, my DD called out to me, and said she's walking, she's walking, by then everyone was clapping for her.  Then Chloe (DGD) realized what was going on and started to look for her mom.  It was a fantastic moment....I wish I had gotten more of it on film.



That is a WOW picture!


----------



## BradyBz12

Wait!!  Are those stuffed OTTERS??  



ynottony99 said:


>


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Billmel




----------



## CampingBandit

ynottony99 said:


>



They better have them otters when we get there in November, my DD would LOVE them.....!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ftwildernessguy

*What the heck Disney movie were those things in????*


----------



## ntsammy5

MASH​








the original Hawkeye


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99

KeepSwimmingDory said:


>



*Has anyone ever used that mail box?*


----------



## LONE-STAR

ynottony99 said:


> *Has anyone ever used that mail box?*



My wife and my parents.


----------



## BradyBz12

...and me!  

Sent my Christmas cards from there last year.


----------



## Doggmeat

ynottony99 said:


> *Has anyone ever used that mail box?*




my grandparents have


----------



## ynottony99

*I have always wondered about it.  It looks so unofficial, yet its labeled 'US mail'.
But then I am one of those people who has to look in the mail box after I drop in the letter, just to make sure it really went in!
*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## BradyBz12

ynottony99 said:


> *I have always wondered about it.  It looks so unofficial, yet its labeled 'US mail'.
> *



Just one thing, though.  If you use it, add on another day or 2 for your letter to reach it's destination.  I don't think the postman swings by twice a day for regular pickup.


----------



## auntie

ynottony99 said:


> *I have always wondered about it.  It looks so unofficial, yet its labeled 'US mail'.
> But then I am one of those people who has to look in the mail box after I drop in the letter, just to make sure it really went in!
> *



I thought I was the only one who did that!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## OK GRUMPY

That is so pretty.  It just looks so inviting.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

KeepSwimmingDory said:


>



*Very nice!  We have been thinking about getting some old barrels and doing this.  Anyone know of a inexpensive source???*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

ynottony99 said:


> *Very nice!  We have been thinking about getting some old barrels and doing this.  Anyone know of a inexpensive source???*



I love these old barrels too.  I have one that I bought a long time ago but I think I got it at Walmart or Home Depot in the garden section.  Maybe a local thing...we have a lot more rustic decor available here in Texas than some places I'm sure.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

ynottony99 said:


> *Very nice!  We have been thinking about getting some old barrels and doing this.  Anyone know of a inexpensive source???*



Tony- Last year, I saw some at my local Lowes; so they might have them at the Lowes in St. Pete. I think they were around $45. They came from a company called barrelsunlimited.com.  Their website says they supply HD, too, so maybe you should look there so Deb doesn't get upset.

TCD


----------



## ynottony99

Tri-circle-D said:


> Tony- Last year, I saw some at my local Lowes; so they might have them at the Lowes in St. Pete. I think they were around $45. They came from a company called barrelsunlimited.com.  Their website says they supply HD, too, so maybe you should look there so Deb doesn't get upset.
> 
> TCD



*Thanks.  I have made numerous trips to HD (and,shhhh, Lowes shhhhh), but rarely make it out to the garden center.  I will check it out.  Or maybe, someone who is on the Dis, and works at HD, if such an individual were to happen to read this, might just share with us all the availability of such a product????*


----------



## des1954

ynottony99 said:


> *Thanks. I have made numerous trips to HD (and,shhhh, Lowes shhhhh), but rarely make it out to the garden center. I will check it out. Or maybe, someone who is on the Dis, and works at HD, if such an individual were to happen to read this, might just share with us all the availability of such a product????*


 
Ummmmm,,,,that would be.....ME!!! 

We carry them at our Lakeland HD, but not all stores stock the same items.  When we get them in....they go as quickly as,,,,well,,,, whiskey in a dry county!!   I don't recall how much they are.  We carry some plastic ones, but IMHO, they look really crappy.  I'd want the real thing, myself.

Hey!!!  Why not buy a whiskey cask, full of whiskey, and make your own?  Gives a whole new meaning to "Do It Yourself"!  I can help!!


----------



## ynottony99

des1954 said:


> Ummmmm,,,,that would be.....ME!!!
> 
> We carry them at our Lakeland HD, but not all stores stock the same items.  When we get them in....they go as quickly as,,,,well,,,, whiskey in a dry county!!   I don't recall how much they are.  We carry some plastic ones, but IMHO, they look really crappy.  I'd want the real thing, myself.
> 
> Hey!!!  Why not buy a whiskey cask, full of whiskey, and make your own?  Gives a whole new meaning to "Do It Yourself"!  I can help!!



*I saw the plastic ones today at a display at the front of our local store.  I agree with your assessment.   I don't think the full barrel would be cost effective.  But maybe that wouldn't be all that important, at least a few gallons into it??????*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## MadFF

Great picture!


----------



## ynottony99

*I love this one Dory!!!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Thanks!


----------



## BayLake Campers

nice pics


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## BradyBz12

Great shot!


----------



## ynottony99

*OK Dory, just where is this at???*


----------



## Memph1s

> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/ynottony99/November2008092ed.jpg


Is this it?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

ynottony99 said:


> *OK Dory, just where is this at???*


Outside of the outpost--photo taken May 2008 



Memph1s said:


> Is this it?


You got it! 



BradyBz12 said:


> Great shot!



Thanks


----------



## ynottony99

Memph1s said:


> Is this it?



*Good eye.  Thanks for using one of my own pictures to help make me feel even more lame!!!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Oh sorry Tony!  I didn't even realize that it was your picture.  It is kind of hidden from that angle...Totally understand though. That is exactly the kind of thing I would do--lame is my middle name.  If it makes you feel better I took the picture and wasn't 100% sure I remembered where it was until I saw the picture Memph1s posted--which as it turns out was your picture!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## team bradfield

KeepSwimmingDory said:


>



bacon, yes tomorrow will be bacon for breakfast


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## Shan-man

Love it!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

me too 

I love the sign decorated for Christmas too.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## CDNCruiser

*Our dogs - Zoe & Zak*​


----------



## Live4FW

Great Pic


----------



## ynottony99

*Very Nice Photo*


----------



## Born 2 Fish

CDNCruiser said:


> *Our dogs - Zoe & Zak*​



What a GREAT photo !! I love that !! Beautiful sweeties !!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Beautiful dogs and what a great photo!


----------



## BradyBz12

Love it!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## GOBA Mom Lynn




----------



## ynottony99

GOBA Mom Lynn said:


>



*Wow, I am so ready for some of that.  Great photo.*


----------



## BradyBz12

Ahhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

That looks so relaxing!  To stick with the beach theme:


----------



## BradyBz12

Looks like a lovely day for a boat ride!


----------



## GOBA Mom Lynn




----------



## BayLake Campers

You just gotta love the 4th of July at the Fort


----------



## BradyBz12

Ooooooooohhhh  aaaahhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## ynottony99

*Wow BayLake Campers!!!!!  What a great picture!!!*


----------



## BayLake Campers

And you have to watch out for the alligators.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

BayLake Campers said:


> You just gotta love the 4th of July at the Fort



Very nice!

Alligators!


----------



## BradyBz12

That's so great!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## clkelley

.....................


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

ynottony99 - What a serene photo!

clkelley - Nice--I can't wait to see this in person!


----------



## Goofyseven

Just Great, thank you for posting, these photos make me want to start to the Fort right now


----------



## ynottony99

clkelley said:


>



*She's sprung a leak!!!!*


----------



## BayLake Campers

Early morning


----------



## datgrt@fw

Very nice picture ....... Thanks for sharing it with us!!!

datgrt@fw


----------



## BradyBz12

Great shot - love the reflection in the water.  So still and tranquil!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99

BayLake Campers said:


> Early morning



*Beautiful shot.   It looks like this was back when they were putting the new roof on???*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## Tri-circle-D

Bay Lake Campers-  I am really enjoying all of your photos!  Great job!

TCD


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers

Our ride at the Fort


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99

*Great pictures!*


----------



## BradyBz12

Beautiful pics!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Shan-man

What section of the ol' right-of-way is this? Behind 800?


----------



## Tnbob

I'd say that is between the 700 and 800 where the dogwalk path goes across looking right going twards the canal. close?


----------



## ynottony99

*This is at the old Settlement Depot, now golf cart parking.    I was facing basically West, looking toward where the train would have come out from behind 700 as it approached the depot.*


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## guardwife66




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

ynottony99 said:


>



cool shot


----------



## ynottony99

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> cool shot


*
Thanks.  I was the only passenger on the Yellow bus as it pulled about 50' away from the Outpost Depot and stopped.  A new driver got on.  Then because of issues with the new GPS system, he was trying to manually set the signs to read correctly.  So after a few minutes of sitting there staring out the window, I thought, hmmm cool shot. *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## MadFF

Gah!  All these pictures are making me want to go back.  It is freezing here in Connecticut.... We may have a frost tonight!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BradyBz12

Wow!


----------



## BayLake Campers

You have to love the sunsets at the Fort.


----------



## ynottony99

*That is a great photo!!*


----------



## Shan-man

Awesome! I have a new desktop picture!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## daddyscooltv

Well here is a different garbage can anyone know where this was taken?


----------



## BayLake Campers

Everyone comes to the Fort to relax.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

WOW! Can you tell us were the location was?  Oh ya and when?


----------



## BayLake Campers

He hangs out by the tent camping area, by the gravel turn around.
They keep trying to catch him but he has been there for the last 3 years or maybe its a new one every year?


----------



## ynottony99

daddyscooltv said:


> Well here is a different garbage can anyone know where this was taken?



*Well, it doesn't look like FW.  Is it a State Park?*


----------



## daddyscooltv

ynottony99 said:


> *Well, it doesn't look like FW.  Is it a State Park?*



Nope, it is at FW.  I took it this past weekend


----------



## guardwife66

daddyscooltv said:


> Nope, it is at FW.  I took it this past weekend



Is this the one by the campfire sing-a-long?


----------



## daddyscooltv

guardwife66 said:


> Is this the one by the campfire sing-a-long?



Nope, but I'm not sure they may have one there also.


----------



## ynottony99

daddyscooltv said:


> Nope, but I'm not sure they may have one there also.



*Down near the lake?*


----------



## Tiggntaz

I say it was taken just a few feet from the black pearl.

Not in the 300 loop ( no water in the pic )

In the settlement area?


----------



## daddyscooltv

ynottony99 said:


> *Down near the lake?*



Nope,


----------



## daddyscooltv

Tiggntaz said:


> I say it was taken just a few feet from the black pearl.
> 
> Not in the 300 loop ( no water in the pic )
> 
> In the settlement area?



Nope


----------



## DaveInTN

Is that garbage can pic taken near the stables at the Outpost?


----------



## daddyscooltv

DaveInTN said:


> Is that garbage can pic taken near the stables at the Outpost?



NOPE


----------



## ynottony99

*I think we are going to have to play "you're getting hotter/colder".     Is it in a camping loop?*


----------



## daddyscooltv

ynottony99 said:


> *I think we are going to have to play "you're getting hotter/colder".     Is it in a camping loop?*



No, it's not IN a camping LOOP.


----------



## daddyscooltv

It is close to this little guy.


----------



## des1954

By the "little cabin" behind the 300 loop.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

That mysterious trash can photo had me stumped too.

But, I think Deb has it right.

I think it is one of the trash cans that you can see in this photo (taken from in front of the little cabin by the 300 loop):







TCD


----------



## Abagpiper5

With all the rain these past weeks, I would think the pictures would be a lot wetter.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Is this the mystery trash can?






TCD


----------



## daddyscooltv

Tri-circle-D said:


> Is this the mystery trash can?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCD


Nope


----------



## ynottony99

*Is it near the Meadows?*


----------



## daddyscooltv

ynottony99 said:


> *Is it near the Meadows?*



Nope, cold


----------



## DisneyBishops

is it up by the new golf cart storage area


----------



## daddyscooltv

DisneyBishops said:


> is it up by the new golf cart storage area



Nope, freezing cold.


----------



## Tiggntaz

daddyscooltv said:


> No, it's not IN a camping LOOP.



Is it by the group camping area ( the open feild by the 2000 loop)?


----------



## daddyscooltv

Tiggntaz said:


> Is it by the group camping area ( the open feild by the 2000 loop)?



Ding Ding Ding we have a winner!!!!!  The overflow parking or whatever you might call it by the group camping area.


----------



## Tiggntaz

Tiggntaz said:


> Is it by the group camping area ( the open feild by the 2000 loop)?





daddyscooltv said:


> Ding Ding Ding we have a winner!!!!!  The overflow parking or whatever you might call it by the group camping area.





Tell me what I won!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daddyscooltv

Tiggntaz said:


> Tell me what I won!!!!!!!!!!



You won a funny lucking gargabe can and its waiting for you to take delevery in the group camping parking lot.  The alligator in the canal next to it has all the paper work needed.  See him when you get arrive to clam your prize.


----------



## dreamer03

daddyscooltv said:


> It is close to this little guy.




Not to sound stupid but is that really a baby gator?  Are there alot of these things lurking around the Fort?  I want to camp at the fort with my family but not if I will be sharing grounds with them.  LOL


----------



## BayLake Campers

There is at lease one there every year.


----------



## dreamer03

BayLake Campers said:


> There is at lease one there every year.




Are they "friendly"?
 I guess what I mean is,  do they pose a danger for tent campers?


----------



## DznyRulz

Here's one I spied while watching the MK fireworks.  That bright dot in the water is the eye shine.






There haven't been any reports of gators eating tenters, yet.


----------



## datgrt@fw




----------



## chiefcop




----------



## chiefcop




----------



## chiefcop




----------



## chiefcop




----------



## chiefcop




----------



## Tiggntaz

These pics were taken on 5/23/09.

I guess he was unhappy with the new 700 loop because he was taking his Mobile home out of 705.















Just look at the size of this Rig. I don't know how it was able to fit it in the site.


----------



## datgrt@fw




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## auntie

dreamer03 said:


> How does Disney handle the alligators?




Very Carefully.....








Not sure if you can spot it..but there's one popping his head out in the center of this photo taken in the water in front of the Meadow Trading Post. A group of people were canoeing past, and he went down under. There was a woman next to us shouting for the paddlers not to hit the alligator. Which personally, I thought was a mistake. Kids on the boat..and if anyone got nervous and it tipped...it may not have been pretty. The woman was apparently familiar with these beasts. As she figured it to be about a "four footer"...


----------



## chiefcop




----------



## chiefcop




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## mum24grlz

Stopped by last week to see how the new water area was coming along - looks nice  Very hard to photograph with the gate in front tho


----------



## mum24grlz

Just because I love the theme touches


----------



## ynottony99

Tri-circle-D said:


> Tony- Another great photo!
> 
> I am looking at this, and wondering, is this an old photo?
> 
> Isn't that the 800 loop bus stop there in the distance?
> 
> If so, the area to the right in this photo is where the 600 loop extension is now.
> 
> I thought the sites pretty much back up to the sidewalk, but I don't see any sites in the photo.
> 
> So, when was this shot taken?
> 
> And, do I have the location correct?
> 
> TCD


*
Yes you are correct about the location.  I took this as I walked from our site in 601 down to the Settlement.  It was taken on Sunday morning May 17th.

There isn't a lot of space between the sidewalk and the sites at this point.  I think the angle of the shot gives the illusion of more.  Still there are some nice trees, etc. along the way.  

I walked a few steps more then turned to face toward the front of 600 and snapped this.







Here is another shot that shows a little more.*


----------



## ynottony99

Tri-circle-D said:


> Thanks-your photo fooled me.  I didn't realize some of the first inside sites have a bit more space between the pads and the sidewalk than the ones further along (like my favorite site #617).
> 
> TCD



*What do you mean?????  I see shrubberies (I.E. Monty Python) *


----------



## team bradfield

looking at site 728 and 726, from 730.  Sunday morning May 31st


----------



## BayLake Campers

They caught this 4 footer the morning of June 11.


----------



## datgrt@fw

I took this picture Wednesday evening around 7:30pm while the Campfire / Sing Along was taking place.  The 'Alligator' was swimming between the Bike Barn and the Meadow Trading Post.  Believe me, the Alligator did create alot of excitement that evening and there were many people watching from the shore as the Alligator swam across the lake.  Disney workers tried to catch him that evening but they were not able to get him that night!  I sure would not want to be out canoeing and come across him in the water!  (Sorry the picture is not very clear!)

Doug / datgrt@fw


----------



## datgrt@fw

There were many more people standing on the shore watching the Alligator from the Bike Barn / Campfire side.  

Doug / datgrt@fw


----------



## elizablake

Doug, 

We must have been standing right next to each other. Here's the photos I took on the 10th during the Campfire:


----------



## ynottony99

PrincessMom4 said:


> Whereabouts is the old tracks that once went around Fort Wilderness?? My hubby is a train fan and loves learning and seeing this kind of stuff.



*This old map shows pretty accurately just where the track ran.  There are many places where you can still see evidence of where the line ran, but now it is covered with grass or sidewalk, or paved over in the street.  The photo was taken across the street from the Settlement Depot Bus stop, at the West end of the golf cart parking there.  It is also easy to see  where it runs through between 700 and 800.  If you are really, really adventurous,  the area across the canal, north of 1500 loop still has rail left.  A couple of years back I was able to fight through the vegetation and get to some of it.  The way things have grown up now, it would not be an adventure for the faint of heart!

This site has lots of information about the Fort Wilderness Rail Road, and links to all things Disney train related.

http://www.burnsland.com/disneyrailroads/viewforum.php?f=3

*


----------



## ynottony99

*Headin' to the Meadow/Meadows/Meadow's Snack bar with the day's provisions.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## datgrt@fw

allie_to_you said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the campfire area, with or without the program going on?








Doug / datgrt@fw


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

scrapple said:


> Do they still have the rentable mini-boats?



*Yes they do.  *


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99

*What's at the end of the Rainbow?  The new water slide!!!!!!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99

*Celebrity spotted at The Fort
*


----------



## WDWFWfan




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## WDWFWfan

One of the places that I miss visiting the most when I'm not at the Fort.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## WDWFWfan

This photo represents what most of our days on our trip in May looked like...


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Pirate-Jeff




----------



## Pirate-Jeff

Thanks

Wish I was there NOW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Only 38 days away from some new pictures.

From last Halloween at the Fort


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## lklasing

I have two.  I was waiting to post them till after I got them into my TR.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## stpetedisneydad

The sunrise.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## WDWFigment

Also, my trip report from our Fall trip at the Fort is finally up:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2310088


----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## ynottony99

*TCD tracked me down on our last visit to the Fort.  Here is the photographic evidence.  Nice to finally meet you!!!*​


----------



## ynottony99

*I know TCD posted a photo of this fog from a couple of weeks ago, but I wanted to add some more.  It is not unusual to see this when the air temp drops so fast and the lake is still warm, but what was pretty cool was the way it was being driven ashore by the stiff breeze.  So here are some photos and a little video.*


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99

*It is good to see the canals full and in use!  I have never seen as many folks out in canoes as I did a couple of weeks ago.*


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## BradyBz12

A couple of pics from this morning...


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## BradyBz12

From 2 nights ago...


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## MadFF




----------



## BradyBz12

Speaking of wildlife... DH and I stopped to check out the cabin pool one night while looping and found a few of these crawling around the empty pool deck...


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BradyBz12




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BradyBz12




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## CampingBandit




----------



## BradyBz12




----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## kimluvswdw

Sleighs for the sleigh ride at the Fort.


----------



## tlenzendorf




----------



## kimluvswdw

My peaceful picture of the day.


----------



## lawnspecialties

mamaloya said:


> My kids want to know what kind of snake that is.  They also would like your guarantee that it will be there when we are there in May/June so they can see it for themselves.    I, on the otherhand, would like your guarantee that it will NOT be there.  Unless someone is gonna be there to give me mouth to mouth when I stop breathing!!!!





daddyphat808 said:


> Standard old black snake.  There are tons of them all over Florida.  In fact those are the good snakes as they are supposed to fight off the nasty ones.  To me they are all nasty!!





ynottony99 said:


> *
> As far as I know it is just a black snake, non-venomous.  If it makes you feel any better, he was far from any campsites, crossing the road between 1500 and 1400.  I don't see lots of snakes at FW myself, so I recommend a rubber snake be introduced at some point during your stay. *





ftwildernessguy said:


> The only good snake is a dead snake.





fsmith2845 said:


> I could not agree more!!!  I know some are supposed to eat bad bugs and ward off other bad reptiles, but something creepy about something that moves along the ground, yet has no legs!!!



Oh, they're not that bad. I picked up this little fellow last summer after a heavy rainstorm. He was crossing the road and I didn't want him getting hurt. He obviously didn't understand my intentions.

Remember, you can have black rat snakes or rats themselves. Take your pick.


----------



## tlenzendorf




----------



## 2goofycampers

These deer were out every evening at dusk, next to pond at the entrance to FW


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## kimluvswdw




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## kimluvswdw




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Tnbob




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BradyBz12




----------



## ynottony99

*This caught my eye coming out of Trails End.  I think it is 'the details' that many of us enjoy while at WDW.  I noticed that the gutter doesn't just dump into a pvc pipe here, as it does in many places.  Sure it is a 'fake' barrel, but nonetheless, I think a nice touch, that is probably rarely noticed. *


----------



## Gdad




----------



## BradyBz12




----------



## Gdad




----------



## ynottony99

*Did anyone notice when they revamped the wagon???  This was in October.*


----------



## BradyBz12

Not sure exactly when but I did notice it in Nov too...


----------



## Gdad

One for today- some fort critters-


----------



## BradyBz12




----------



## ynottony99

*I know most would probably not even take, much less post a photo of a work cart.  Must be the 'Maintenance Man' in me.*


----------



## Gdad

Thanks all- my wife wants to start looking at Campers and/or RV's after the holidays so I may be spending a lot more time at the Fort soon.  

The perfect marshmallow from the campfire...


----------



## LuckyinGa




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Gdad

One more from the sing-a-long-


----------



## ElementCamper




----------



## LuckyinGa

Today's Golf Cart Parade


----------



## freshlybarked

We finally went through out Fort Christmas pictures from our stay over Dec. 10 - 14.  This is one of the reasons I love the Fort.  What other resort can you just be riding your bike and see this?






DH took this on our last morning.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tellnotails

ynottony99 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> If memory serves me correct they use to sell your admission tickets and ride tickets for the magic kingdom out of the window on the right.......man I'm getting old....


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*I hadn't looked in there before either.  Last October I thought it seemed like the wagon looked like it had been cleaned up a little.  Maybe it is just me, but I remembered it being a little more faded.  *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tnbob

this look like them thar rocks


----------



## 3gr8kids

Shan-man said:


> As has been the case so many times in the past, you've provided my new desktop picture... thanks Tony!



Same here, Shan!  Tony, I always look forward to seeing your pics and taking a mental vaca for a few minutes.  Thanks for all of the escapes!! 
Here is one I just found in my library from April 2009.  Wishing I were there right now.


----------



## ynottony99

*I am not much of a photographer, but I am so glad that some of you all enjoy my pictures!!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## kazlac4

A nice, relaxing kayak ride..


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## kazlac4




----------



## ynottony99

*Carrying on with the beach.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*I got a couple more from that foggy morning, then I'll move on.*


----------



## WDWFigment

Sunrise on the water of Bay Lake...



Clicking the picture takes you to its Flickr page!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## WhitShores




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## m1tchells




----------



## m1tchells




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## lawnspecialties




----------



## ynottony99

*I love the photos in the canoes.  Great perspective, since I've never canoed there.  Thanks!*


----------



## mnsprk




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Disneycampfan




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## Tnbob




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## prowlerregal335m

Sign I saw while walking around fort wilderness.


----------



## prowlerregal335m

I met the owner of this motorhome 2 years ago when I was camping at the fort.Not camping this year but my wife and I had to walk around the fort,who do I run into? The same person,I asked how long she was down for...since september 2009.I thought I was setting the world on fire staying for 12 days.You couldn't meet a nicer person.The wife and I talked to her for about a half hour.


----------



## prowlerregal335m

This is hilda and stephanie in front of their motorhome.If you are down at the fort over the christmas holidays check their rig out.They are the 1st site in the 700 loop.It's a heck of a display.


----------



## prowlerregal335m

The old fort wilderness rail bed.It at the end of the bus line by the stables behind the golf cart parking area.


----------



## prowlerregal335m

Who is that us male?


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## prowlerregal335m

I asked where the rocking chairs were so we could have out picture taken.Gloria the cast member went out back,carried a chair out side and took this picture.My wife and I got the suprise of our life when gloria came out side and gave me a magical moment certificate for asking rocking chair for a picture.I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## prowlerregal335m




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Same lake, with 600 expansion in the background.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Jaylens Papa

This is Jaden and Minnie in the 700 loop






Wich animal isn't stuffed






Jadens Pine Cone Mickey


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## SC DAD of 2




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## AndrewJackson

The picture of the day taken today!  And what a beautiful day it was!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## AndrewJackson

Another pic of the pool.  This was one taken early yesterday - March 20, 2010.  It was a picture perfect day.  Not a cloud in the sky with a high around 75.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Shasta




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## AndrewJackson

This pic was taken today around 4:00 PM.  It was really windy today.  You can even see a few white caps on the water.  We caught the boat over to The Contemporary for dinner at Chef Mickey's.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Shasta




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## DisCamper

Here is my beautiful lake picture


----------



## DisCamper

It was last June when I took that picture and this one


----------



## 2goofycampers

A copy of the "bear" photo.


----------



## ynottony99

*Yay Pro Account!!  I'm back.  At least for a year.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## PrincessMom4

The only photo of the cabin I have on my computer.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## shoreline99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Thanks! ​*


----------



## shoreline99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DaveInTN

Tony, that's a scene I will miss.  That gazebo might have been a bit dilapitaded, but it was still a nice landmark.


----------



## BradyBz12

Ditto


----------



## ynottony99

*I'm going to miss it too.*


----------



## AndrewJackson

ynottony99 said:


>



Ahhh! Loop 900 and the Meadow.  Two of my favorite places in the world.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


> *I'm going to miss it too.*



THAT is a beautifully awesome picture ! That breeze is blow'n just right,


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



It's a little hard fishing with the boats that come over the bridge there,,but we've caught many fish in that loop of water, 

Great pic Tony !


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## Born 2 Fish

KeepSwimmingDory said:


>



That sign will always be the most rewarding and welcome sight that I ever see.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99

KeepSwimmingDory said:


>



*Beautiful!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Thanks!  I always enjoy this thread so much and I'm glad to have some pictures to add.  I'm not a photographer, but when it comes to the fort's beauty it looks good even in my pictures!  These were all taken the end of March 26-April 1st.


----------



## kampfirekim

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks!  I always enjoy this thread so much and I'm glad to have some pictures to add.  I'm not a photographer, but when it comes to the fort's beauty it looks good even in my pictures!  These were all taken the end of March 26-April 1st.



R U KIDDING!!!  Your pics look great!  You're right it's hard NOT to get some great shots at the Fort.  Can't wait to post a few of my own in July.  I'm being too lazy to dip into the archives.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## guardwife66

It won't be the same when it's gone. ​


----------



## kazlac4

http://


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## Born 2 Fish

kazlac4 said:


> http://



You do know that is ftwildernessguy dressed incognito while at the Fort ?
He really is highly trained and very good at that kinda stuff.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## seals

Every time we were passing through the beach they stopped to have an intense tetherball game. Alas, I know if I buy a tetherball for our yard they'll never use it. 



ynottony99 said:


>


----------



## DisCamper

Tetherball is for kids that have no friends 


ynottony99 said:


>


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## MandMLUVMMandDVC

I thought I knew the entire campground, but can't place where this is at.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



Pretty sure them folk are fish'n at the 300 loop playground,,not positive tho, 

but they are fish'n


----------



## DisCamper

Yes it is the 300 loop playground the Dog park is to the right just out of frame


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## MandMLUVMMandDVC

I've seen the playground from the road, never realized there was water there.  Does that seem strange to anybody else? especially with the way so many parents don't watch their kids these days?  sorry, I know it's the picture thread, not the chatting thread


----------



## ldubberly

ynottony99 said:


>



ooohhhh, the grass is soooo green!!!!  Beautiful!!


----------



## DisCamper

For the old time FW folks you remember this lake area had a sandy beach and you could swim there too 


ynottony99 said:


>


----------



## ynottony99

*I believe that this water is part of the canal that runs along North of 1500, and then back around 1400.  Here is a section of an old FW map that shows where the train track ran, the highlights were where 2 of the trestles were.*


----------



## Born 2 Fish

KeepSwimmingDory said:


>



Disney has done it again,,leave it to Disney to have something that no one else has,
the worlds first  ZEBRA without stripes !!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ldubberly said:


> ooohhhh, the grass is soooo green!!!!  Beautiful!!



Disneys new animated grass,


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Disneylitch

ynottony99 said:


>



It looks so peaceful.  Where have all the people gone?????


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99

KeepSwimmingDory said:


>



*That is a really nice photo.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

ynottony99 said:


> *That is a really nice photo.*



Thanks!

Here is our site in the 1500 loop from March.  (third time in a tent after about 10 times in a cabin)


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## Born 2 Fish

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here is our site in the 1500 loop from March.  (third time in a tent after about 10 times in a cabin)



I know that tent and cabin are two different types of camping,,but which do you prefer ?
Goodpic,,nice set up,


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Born 2 Fish said:


> I know that tent and cabin are two different types of camping,,but which do you prefer ?
> Goodpic,,nice set up,



Thanks!

That is a good question.  It doesn't really have a short answer, so you may be sorry you asked.  

I love Fort Wilderness.  I am 45 years old and have never really camped before Ft. Wilderness in 2006.  When my boys were little I think I was too chicken to even consider a tent and with 6 in our family we were a perfect fit for the cabin on our first trip in 2000.  It gave us access to the outdoors but I still had what I saw as the benefits of the indoors.  (a bed, dishwasher, maid service, etc.).   DH talked me into trying tent camping.  I did enjoy parts of it, but we didn't have much other than tents and it was unseasonably hot (mid 90s) in October during our trip.  

Our 2nd camping trip and we made the mistake of tent camping after we had stayed at OKW for a week.  And it rained the first few days of the camping and our old tent was leaky.  We still didn't have much equipment other than tents so DH doubted we would get to try a 3rd trip.  Well our spring break this year fell during a very expensive time at WDW and we didn't want to pay with DVC points or cash the cost of the other resorts we like to stay in, so we booked a site to camp.  This time we bought new tents and hit some good Target clearance sales for an awning and some equipment like the coleman stove etc.  We came much more prepared and overall it was a much more successful trip.  DH would love to look into RVs for the future so I'm always reading for info on this forum and think y'all are a nice, helpful bunch!

So to try to answer your question:
I love them both for different reasons.  I think I'll always love the cabins because of the good memories from the trips with my sons.  Two are in college now so they rarely go and the youngest are 15.  First cabin trip they were 5,5, 11, 12 so they grew up vacationing at least once a year in the cabins (sometime without park passes) and they were all so much fun!  We always used the deck and outside area around our cabin more than some people.  We grilled every night and roasted marshmallows over the coals.  The boys played outside a lot, but it was nice to have air conditioning and the comforts of "home" when we were inside.

I loved this tent trip a lot more this time than I thought I would.  Honestly I'm afraid of critters and snakes (which I saw and survived) but I love the trees and being outside.  I loved hearing the boat horn and water pageant from my tent when I was too tired and cold to want to go watch.  (It was in the mid 40s at night when we were there in March).  It was awesome to wake up in the morning hearing the birds singing.  I enjoyed the shade of the awning and it was so relaxing to be at the site.  The boys enjoyed whittling their sticks for marshmallow roasting (it was more fun at the tent campsite).  The people on our loop were all so friendly and tent camping is something I know we will do again. I think if I was going in the hottest part of the summer I would prefer a cabin.

Probably much more than you wanted to know about me and I'm not sure I even answered the question....


----------



## Born 2 Fish

I enjoy'd your answer,,,good answer,


----------



## PixieDust32

We like the 'feeling' of caming and tent camping is the real deal for us. Also the camper camping.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

PixieDust32 said:


> We like the 'feeling' of caming and tent camping is the real deal for us. Also the camper camping.



Haven't seen you inna while,,good to have you back,
I really wanted one of those tire covers,,still don't have one,


----------



## PixieDust32

Hi, I came here every once in a while, just to dream of being at the Fort  we want one too, Im still kicking my self for not getting one, also the trailer hitch cover.


----------



## Lyndria

PixieDust32 said:


>




Was this for sale somewhere? We are looking for one!


----------



## rford

I would love to have one too!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

A different point of view:






TCD


----------



## Disneylitch

I love camping at Fort Wilderness, but in a MH.  Ours is a 1983, so it doesn't have all the bells and whistles that the new ones do.  What makes ours unique is that we have customized it for us.  We never use the shower in it so we have an extra refrigerater and storage there.  We took out the 2 captain chairs and small table opposite the sofa and put in a dinette.  It's little things that have made it ours.  As beautiful as the new units are, I wouldn't trade mine for any of them.  The bottom line is that if you starting looking for an Rv and you are handy, an older unit is always an option.  The main thing is to make sure they don't leak and all of the appliances work.  Just a thought.


----------



## dato63

Love looking at the pics!  We had our first stay at FW last year.  Going back this year.

My DH is teaching one of our DDs to play tetherball, while the other makes sand angels.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here is our site in the 1500 loop from March.  (third time in a tent after about 10 times in a cabin)



Look at how color coordinated your site is!!!!! That looks so nice. My equipment is all kinda mixed up colors and looks like I bought it all on accident...which I did. Even my screen house is blue...and I havent bought the wind-curtains for it yet because they dont make them in blue anymore!!! So my stupid screen house will be blue & tan when I decide to quit looking for the non-existant blue ones!!! I bet your camp chairs are even red/white, arent they? Looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

BigDaddyRog said:


> Look at how color coordinated your site is!!!!! That looks so nice. My equipment is all kinda mixed up colors and looks like I bought it all on accident...which I did. Even my screen house is blue...and I havent bought the wind-curtains for it yet because they dont make them in blue anymore!!! So my stupid screen house will be blue & tan when I decide to quit looking for the non-existant blue ones!!! I bet your camp chairs are even red/white, arent they? Looks GREAT!!!!



  Thanks...we do tend to gravitate to red, white & blue.  I did have a couple of red/white/blue chairs and at least one green one.  My DH bought the chairs and one red tent to match his RV (the airplane kind) for camping at Osh Kosh.  





Here's a fort photo for the day.


----------



## clkelley

...............


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

Tri-circle-D said:


> A different point of view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCD



*Leave it to you, for a different point of view!  Great to see you back at it!*


----------



## PixieDust32

Lyndria said:


> Was this for sale somewhere? We are looking for one!



Yes, at the store near the pool, (can't think of the name)


----------



## PixieDust32

BigDaddyRog said:


> Look at how color coordinated your site is!!!!! That looks so nice. My equipment is all kinda mixed up colors and looks like I bought it all on accident...which I did. Even my screen house is blue...and I havent bought the wind-curtains for it yet because they dont make them in blue anymore!!! So my stupid screen house will be blue & tan when I decide to quit looking for the non-existant blue ones!!! I bet your camp chairs are even red/white, arent they? Looks GREAT!!!!



Ours too  its all crazy, tent is tan, screen house is blue, another little tent is red...


----------



## MandMLUVMMandDVC

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks...we do tend to gravitate to red, white & blue.  I did have a couple of red/white/blue chairs and at least one green one.  My DH bought the chairs and one red tent to match his RV (the airplane kind) for camping at Osh Kosh.



OMG!  I wanna go to Oshkosh.  so does hubby, our oldest went a few times.  DH is a pilot, go figure.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

ynottony99 said:


> *Leave it to you, for a different point of view!  Great to see you back at it!*



Thanks, Tony.  Only a Fort expert would realize the uniqueness of this point of view.  Of course, there is a story to go along with it.  It will be told in my soon to begin Trip Report!

TCD


----------



## blm2003

Tri-circle-D said:


> Thanks, Tony.  Only a Fort expert would realize the uniqueness of this point of view.  Of course, there is a story to go along with it.  It will be told in my soon to begin Trip Report!
> 
> TCD





A TCD TR, count me in!


----------



## PrincessMom4

Hey Pixie, I didn't know you were a Fort Friend... I have really outdone myself on this trip. My kids are usually well dressed for Disney, but this time I got more creative..lol

What I do know is that we create the magic memories every time


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Tri-circle-D said:


> Thanks, Tony.  Only a Fort expert would realize the uniqueness of this point of view.  Of course, there is a story to go along with it.  It will be told in my soon to begin Trip Report!
> 
> TCD



awesome!  I wanna hear this!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## WDWFigment




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Lyndria

Enjoying the amenities by the Trail's End porch.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## rushing

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Hope this fella doesn't mind me posting their picture.  Just thought it was a cute little guy fishing with his dad.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99

Tri-circle-D said:


> Thanks, Tony.  Only a Fort expert would realize the uniqueness of this point of view.  Of course, there is a story to go along with it.  It will be told in my soon to begin Trip Report!
> 
> TCD



*Did I miss the story behind this?*


----------



## WDWFigment




----------



## ynottony99

*Awesome photos as always WDWFigment!*


----------



## DisCamper

WDWFigment How do you get the colors to kick off the way you do? What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I have to agree, WDWFigment.....I just browsed your flickr account...and WOW!!!! By far some of the most beautiful photography Ive ever seen!!! Im assuming you must be a professional. And as mentioned above...the colors...breathtaking. So heres my question, is it the camera? Or the photo editing software? A combination of both? Im pretty sure I can assume that the color saturation is pumped up a good bit in most pictures...but when I increase the saturation on anything, I usually lose alot of clarity....is that just a "need more practice" thing, or do you have a secret you can share with us? I have been considering getting a "real" camera for some time now, and have been pointed in the direction of Canon by many here on the boards as well as friends with good talents from other walks of life....c'mon, man....help us out...what are you using? Is there a camera that takes good pictures (really good) without having to change/add lenses? I dont know a thing about lenses, is this something I need to educate myself on to get quality shots half as good as yours? Empty minds want to know!!!


----------



## keylime359

BDR
   I have a Canon Rebel SLR and I love it! I think a lot of it is playing with the settings and exposure as well as the software. I use mine to do visual tours of our listings and would love to get the pics of the water and golf courses to POP. But, alas I have not figured out the secret yet! 

Figment I do love your photography! The POV is so great and a different perspective. Your EPCOT pics are my fav! OH, but the space mountain mouse ears is a close second


----------



## BigDaddyRog

There is no question that Figment has some unbelievable editing skills...many of the pictures are FAR better that real life!!!!
(look at the sky in many of them.....this is better than Pixar's computer generation!!!!)
And the Flying Dumbo, unattached to anything......AWESOME!!!




~ETA~

I just found a site called thomasbricker.com........I dont think we have a snowballs chance in hell of ever being as good as Figment!!!!


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## WDWFigment

ynottony99 said:


> *Awesome photos as always WDWFigment!*



Thanks for the kind words!



DisCamper said:


> WDWFigment How do you get the colors to kick off the way you do? What kind of camera are you using?



I use a Nikon D90, and I process all images via Adobe Camera Raw (increasing vibrance therein). 



BigDaddyRog said:


> I have to agree, WDWFigment.....I just browsed your flickr account...and WOW!!!! By far some of the most beautiful photography Ive ever seen!!! Im assuming you must be a professional. And as mentioned above...the colors...breathtaking. So heres my question, is it the camera? Or the photo editing software? A combination of both? Im pretty sure I can assume that the color saturation is pumped up a good bit in most pictures...but when I increase the saturation on anything, I usually lose alot of clarity....is that just a "need more practice" thing, or do you have a secret you can share with us? I have been considering getting a "real" camera for some time now, and have been pointed in the direction of Canon by many here on the boards as well as friends with good talents from other walks of life....c'mon, man....help us out...what are you using? Is there a camera that takes good pictures (really good) without having to change/add lenses? I dont know a thing about lenses, is this something I need to educate myself on to get quality shots half as good as yours? Empty minds want to know!!!



I am actually not a professional, I am (soon to be) an attorney.  I got into photography two summers ago when I bought my first DSLR and I decided to teach myself photography.  

Good pictures are obtained by the following (rough "approximations"):  good gear (10%), good photographic knowledge - technical (30%), good photographic knowledge - compositional/creative (50%), good photographic knowledge - post processing (10%).  Give a $100 point and shoot camera to a skilled pro, and he will produce shots that blow away images taken by a novice with a $5,000 camera.  As is the case with everything in life, there is no free lunch (unfortunately!). 



keylime359 said:


> BDR
> I have a Canon Rebel SLR and I love it! I think a lot of it is playing with the settings and exposure as well as the software. I use mine to do visual tours of our listings and would love to get the pics of the water and golf courses to POP. But, alas I have not figured out the secret yet!
> 
> Figment I do love your photography! The POV is so great and a different perspective. Your EPCOT pics are my fav! OH, but the space mountain mouse ears is a close second



Thanks for the kind words--and you're right regarding learning the settings! 



BigDaddyRog said:


> There is no question that Figment has some unbelievable editing skills...many of the pictures are FAR better that real life!!!!
> (look at the sky in many of them.....this is better than Pixar's computer generation!!!!)
> And the Flying Dumbo, unattached to anything......AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ETA~
> 
> I just found a site called thomasbricker.com........I dont think we have a snowballs chance in hell of ever being as good as Figment!!!!



thomasbricker.com--I've seen that site too, but unfortunately, it is not my site (what are the odds that someone with the same name as me would be a pro?).  He's a very talented photographer, though!

If you guys enjoy my photography, check out _The Unofficial Guide:  The Color Companion to Walt Disney World_; I have about 30 images featured in that travel guide.


----------



## I'mDownWithDisney

wdwfigment,

I am curious about your images, if you don't mind sharing. A lot of those look like HDR even when not labeled as such. Curious to how you achieved that....grad ND filters?


----------



## WDWFigment

I'mDownWithDisney said:


> wdwfigment,
> 
> I am curious about your images, if you don't mind sharing. A lot of those look like HDR even when not labeled as such. Curious to how you achieved that....grad ND filters?



I don't much care for graduated ND filters (don't even own one).  I use a polarizer for some shots.  It's mostly just proper technique (don't shoot into the sun, keep the histogram where it should be, etc.).  I also edit based upon some Scott Kelby 7 pt. techniques and also upon what I think looks good.  I try to avoid HDR for the most part just because of the stigma attached to bad HDR (and most, in my opinion, is bad).


----------



## I'mDownWithDisney

Gotcha. I agree on the HDR. Most of it that I see looks bad. I like HDR when it doesn't scream "HDR!". Your exposures look great. Lots of tricky lighting and high dynamic range in those shots on your flickr. I need to check out those Scott Kelby techniques.


----------



## WDWFigment

My shot for today:


----------



## BigDaddyRog

This is so amazing that I would never thought it was an actual photograph....it looks more like an ultra realistic painting....I have it set as my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## PrincessMom4

These pictures really have helped me keep a positive focus on what is going to be something major in my life tomorrow. Thanks everyone for these wonderful memories


----------



## Tri-circle-D

ynottony99 said:


> *Did I miss the story behind this?*



Nope.  I am getting close to the point of posting the story on my long-winded trip report now in progess, but I will have to change some names to protect the guilty.

TCD


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## Disney John

Taken Sunday night from The Fort Wilderness boat dock :


----------



## Disney John




----------



## ynottony99

Disney John said:


> Taken Sunday night from The Fort Wilderness boat dock :


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## figmentfan1

DisCamper said:


>



This is where we stayed in Dec. 2009- site 1333!  It was AWESOME!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BradyBz12

Loving all these amazing pics everyone - thanks!!


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## TeresaNJ

BigDaddyRog said:


> This is so amazing that I would never thought it was an actual photograph....it looks more like an ultra realistic painting....I have it set as my desktop wallpaper.



I agree!  I just checked out WDWFigment's Flickr site, and these are some of the most fantastic WDW photos I have ever seen.  One of his amazing photos is now my desktop wallpaper!


----------



## TeresaNJ

WDWFigment said:


>



Love this!  Love all your photos!


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## BradyBz12

DisCamper said:


>



We spent many a morning there with the pups!


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## camp4

Look at the blooms on that tree in the background! Nice shot angle peering through the leaves DisCamper....can't wait to get there tonight!


----------



## ynottony99

*I got one kinda like that too!!*


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## RvUsa

Hey, I've seen that before!!!  lol


----------



## kampfirekim

Yes, I know these are vintage, but I still love vintage.

Discovery Island 1975  I'm the little speck on the boat.  





The old Teepees and totem pole 1977  (Thats me on the totem pole)





The famous Bobcat Bend sign





Inside a FW TT...BEFORE there were cabins.  Who remembers that!  1977  Dad was really rockin' those plaid pants at the Fort!   





Outside a FW TT...Before there were cabins.  1977





KFK and boys w/the Munks!  (Looks like I didn't set the size right on this one)


----------



## DaveInTN

DisCamper said:


>



Man, I wish I was walking through those doors with my refillable mug right now!!


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## seals

kampfirekim said:


> Inside a FW TT...BEFORE there were cabins.  Who remembers that!  1977  Dad was really rockin' those plaid pants at the Fort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside a FW TT...Before there were cabins.  1977





I stayed in one of these!! July 1976. I was 13. We drove from NJ to VA and then took the Autotrain, with our dog who stayed in the kennel at FW.  I only went to WDW twice as a child. The first time (1974) we tent camped at FW. The second was the trailer.  I had no recall of what the trailers looked like though. Thanks so much for posting these!! And, I'm sure my Dad wore similar plaid pants, because he had several pairs.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## itch1

[/IMG]


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## cheekymonkey

itch1 said:


> [/IMG]



This is so sweet!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

itch1 said:


> [/IMG]



"mini mee's" !!

what a great picture,


----------



## PrincessMom4

those two kids are just adorable in that photo.


----------



## kazlac4

So adorable!!


----------



## daddyphat808

itch1 said:


> [/IMG]



That is an awesome picture!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Love it!!! Thats Disney Magic, right there!!!


----------



## TOGA

That really is a great picture.  I see the next generation of Fort Fiends is well underway.


----------



## jriae2000

Love the pic. If it were my kids they would start fighting as soon as the picture taking were done.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

aww that is precious!  I didn't see the photo yesterday.  Love it!


----------



## itch1

Yeah we kinda like em !!!!!!!!!!!
We like taking them back to where they came from .............................
Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## JordanRHughes

Great camping photos. I was hoping to find some maps of local camping grounds.

Thanks in advance.

Jordan


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## SimbaKY

[/IMG]


----------



## Lil' Lisa

SimbaKY said:


>


 
The way she is dressed, I bet she was hoping that she didn't have to hop in the pool...


----------



## jriae2000

SimbaKY said:


> [/IMG]



Bet she was wishing all my fellow Northerners would just go home.


----------



## SimbaKY

When we were there in December, DD (6) didn't care about anything other than going down the slide! DD (4) hopped from splash area to wading pool.
DH and I were fully dressed - hoping we didn't have to jump in!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## itch1

Let me introduce Wilbur Girkin the wandering Gnome





[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99

itch1 said:


> Let me introduce Wilbur Girkin the wandering Gnome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## itch1

Happiest Day of Vacation (if your a driver)






[/IMG]


----------



## stpetedisneydad

itch1 said:


> Happiest Day of Vacation (if your a driver)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



As a driver I think it's the happiest day AFTER getting through the check in gate!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## itch1

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## MouseMadness

ynottony99 said:


>




HA!  I bought these on our trip last October for my DS...but I liked them so much I kept them for myself   I hope they're still there this week when we arrive...then I can get him a set of his own


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Kurby

I haven't stayed here since 1981 but dh and I took dd over for one of the campfires last May

















and a short video


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers

Magic Kingdom from the old cabin on the lake.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## itch1

Since BayLake posted that view I have this side from this Easter !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## itch1

talk about a lazy river






[/IMG]


----------



## RvUsa

BayLake Campers said:


>



MMmmmMMMMMm tomorrows Giddy Up and Go!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## itch1

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## SimbaKY

[/IMG]






Just came across this from our December Trip -


----------



## SimbaKY




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99

DisCamper said:


>



*I like this.  *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Artwork on the wall in our FW cabin Christmas 2007


----------



## RvUsa

Dory, I so want that picture!!!  I will give you $20 to go back down there and steal it for me!!! 


VERY NICE!


----------



## DisCamper

I think the sign just says we took all of your money and now it just time for you to leave


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

RvUsa said:


> Dory, I so want that picture!!!  I will give you $20 to go back down there and steal it for me!!!
> 
> 
> VERY NICE!



John, I would love to help you out, but....I think I'm going to have to say no.  It was probably bolted to the walls or I might have taken it. jk 

But I would love to have it!

The photo below is from the same 2007 Christmas trip.


----------



## I'mDownWithDisney

Not the fort but I can see it.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## itch1

[/IMG]


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

from 2004


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## s&k'smom

Gorgeous picture!


----------



## TOGA

Wow, that's a really great picture.  Sure does bring back some good memories.  I still have a bit of time before a return trip, but in the meantime, that sure is nice.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## anolefan

nm


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## stefa70




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ftwildernessguy

keepswimmingdory said:


>



nutria hats!!!

hEY - WHERE'S THE PICTURE?  Anyway, it was the picture above that Dory posted.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

stefa70 said:


>



What a great picture, very nice family and a happy puppy,

very nice buggy too,


----------



## stefa70

Thanks Frank! The puppy is always happy when he gets to ride in the cart.


----------



## DisCamper

My two pups love cart rides too


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## anolefan

nm


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## kdonnel

Our first trip to FW, taken June 1st.

We were in a borrowed tent that turned out to be only mostly water resistant.


----------



## guardwife66

(May 26, 2010) Look what was in the canal behind the 300 loop.


----------



## opieandy1

guardwife66 said:


> (May 26, 2010) Look what was in the canal behind the 300 loop.



a piece of driftwood?


----------



## guardwife66

opieandy1 said:


> a piece of driftwood?



Yeah, that was it.  And that driftwood ate a "not doing so good" blue gill my DH caught.


----------



## DisCamper

where you can find most of us after 4pm


----------



## guardwife66

Granddaughter's first fish was caught in the Canal at Ft. Wilderness.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

guardwife66 said:


> Granddaughter's first fish was caught in the Canal at Ft. Wilderness.



Precious!

What's Grandpa looking at?

Driftwood?

TCD


----------



## clkelley

..............


----------



## Disneylitch

Can't wait until our visit in August.


----------



## DisCamper

Now Ronda is gone I will spend less time there and more time at my site


----------



## daddyphat808

guardwife66 said:


> Granddaughter's first fish was caught in the Canal at Ft. Wilderness.



That is awesome!


----------



## rapriebe

clkelley said:


> Nah, why buy their $$$$$ drinks when you can sit at your own site and have the same drinks for $.  That's the beauty of the Fort!!!



Definitely agree with drinking at the site.  We went to Crocketts Tavern for the first time last month and I almost fainted when she told me the price for 2 "foo-foo" drinks.  It was $20 (including tip).  Now I haven't been out to a bar in a long, long time and I always got bar-brand with coke (not a foo-foo drink).  Plus given the fact it was Disney, I should have expected it to be expensive.  I wasn't prepared for that.  Next time we want to sit on the "porch" with a beverage, I think I'll just bring mine in a large cup.


----------



## oldhag

love all the pictures - keep 'em coming.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## itch1

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## itch1

[/IMG]


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Memph1s

I remember the Boxes but don't remember the flour sacks. I also did not notice the boxes being labeled as MTBOX (empty box) I guess the sack has somthing in it.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

brain fart,,,sorry.


----------



## itch1

[/IMG]


----------



## thegooftroopfla

Memph1s said:


> I remember the Boxes but don't remember the flour sacks. I also did not notice the boxes being labeled as MTBOX (empty box) I guess the sack has somthing in it.


 never picked that one up. good catch on the mt box. i always  thought it was a magic tunes box. because the washboard in the picture said magic tunes washboard. but now it makes sense


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Ellen aka Snow White




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Lil' Lisa

Born 2 Fish said:


> brain fart,,,sorry.


 
You know... every time I open this thread lately I smell something "funny".  Now I know why!


----------



## guardwife66

Lil' Lisa said:


> You know... every time I open this thread lately I smell something "funny".  Now I know why!


----------



## guardwife66




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## flash828




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## YodaGirl

thegooftroopfla said:


> never picked that one up. good catch on the mt box. i always  thought it was a magic tunes box. because the washboard in the picture said magic tunes washboard. but now it makes sense



I never caught onto that, either, until DH said something.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## kazlac4

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## flash828




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Ellen aka Snow White




----------



## tungpo1

DisCamper said:


>



Hummm i wonder if Donnie had something to do with this after a night of looping


----------



## LORNADUCK

tungpo1 said:


> Hummm i wonder if Donnie had something to do with this after a night of looping


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## MedicBill

glad to finally be able to contribute!


----------



## MedicBill

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## MedicBill

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Born 2 Fish

MedicBill said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Hey I know those two guys ! They are like family !!

Not too sure bout that funny look'n guy in the middle tho.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## MedicBill

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## MedicBill




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## jodirn

Any pictures of the cabin swimming pool? I'm not having any luck finding it. Thanks!!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## MedicBill

jodirn said:


> Any pictures of the cabin swimming pool? I'm not having any luck finding it. Thanks!!!



ill grab a better 1 later tonight. it was pretty foggy when i took this


----------



## MadFF

Holy Toledo, that picture comes across as HUGE on my monitor!


----------



## Kurby

WOW Bill.

I think you get the award for the biggest photo to be posted LOL

i'm on one of those mini laptops too so i'm scrolling across for days to see the whole thing HAHAHAHA


----------



## MedicBill

Sorry about that. Posted it as I was running out for dinner. I didnt stay long enough to check it over!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Memph1s

ynottony99 said:


>


What do you do with a funnel on a stick? Is that what they used to use for a hand agitator to wash clothes?


----------



## kazlac4

ynottony99 said:


>



Ynottony, Just want to give a big thanks for the many interesting pics you have posted on this thread. We are always impressed!


----------



## ynottony99

kazlac4 said:


> Ynottony, Just want to give a big thanks for the many interesting pics you have posted on this thread. We are always impressed!



*Thanks for the kind words.  My photo supply is running low.  May have to make a FW, even if it is just a day trip!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## RocklandRVers

DisCamper said:


>



Hey DisCamper  when was this photo taken?  Around Memorial Day 2009?


----------



## DisCamper

The Pic was taken last month


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## MadFF

That's quite the setup!


----------



## AuburnJen92

That is Ms. Gus and her gaggle of kiddies.


----------



## AuburnJen92




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## itch1

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## itch1

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



Don't know if anyone has given you a hug lately , 
but I do so enjoy your photos,


----------



## ynottony99

*Thanks for the kind words!*


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## OK GRUMPY

Crockets Tavern my favorite place in Disney! Thanks for posting that pictures!


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## keylime359

May I request a picture of Christmas or Halloween at the Fort? I am needing something to keep me motivated on my dream board! Thanks!


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## keylime359

Thank you so much!!


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## jenscourt

That's just not right...I just miss the fort even more now   Counting down the days until my trip at Halloween!  I am so excited!


----------



## DisCamper

You will have a great time still looking for the pics from last year Halloween


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DaveInTN

Love the lighting in that last shot, Tony.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

DaveInTN said:


> Love the lighting in that last shot, Tony.




Me too.

Definitely late afternoon, judging by the shadows.

And, did y'all notice the poor lawnmower stump there in the center of the photo?

Makes me sad. 

TCD


----------



## ynottony99

*Thanks guys.  Yup, it was taken in February so the sun is way South too.  Anyway, I always have mixed feelings about the lawn mower stump.  I don't know if they should just take it all the way out, or if leaving it is better. *


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## luvftwilderness




----------



## luvftwilderness




----------



## Tootles

These beautiful pictures have me SO excited for our 1st trip to FW cabins at Halloween!!!  Thanks for posting everyone....


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Tri-circle-D

DisCamper said:


>



OK, Todd, this one has me stumped.

I always look at these photos, and know exactly where they were taken.

But that picnic table on the left is throwing me off.

Is this taken from the bridge behind the Meadow Trading Post?

So, is that the 1300 loop on the right?

TCD


----------



## DisCamper

Yes taken from the bridge behind the Meadow Trading Post that is the 1300 loop on the right


----------



## Tri-circle-D

DisCamper said:


> Yes taken from the bridge behind the Meadow Trading Post that is the 1300 loop on the right



Thanks.  I never noticed that there was a picnic table here, and those campers on 1300 have their stuff set up pretty far behind their site.

TCD


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Born 2 Fish

When did you take that photo ?
Certainly is covered with yuck.
Actually , the fish are most likely enjoy'n the yuck.


----------



## DisCamper

DisCamper said:


>


I took it in June


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## kampfirekim




----------



## jriae2000

Thank you again to all who post your pictures.   I still check this thread every day to see the new pics. Just brightens our day.


----------



## pnyltwk

jriae2000 said:


> Thank you again to all who post your pictures.   I still check this thread every day to see the new pics. Just brightens our day.



I agree.


----------



## kazlac4

jriae2000 said:


> Thank you again to all who post your pictures.   I still check this thread every day to see the new pics. Just brightens our day.



Ditto!


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## itch1

[/IMG]


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DebbieT11

There is a duck flying off the picnic table here.... look closely on the left side...


----------



## DebbieT11




----------



## 2goofycampers

We now have "the duck spotter".


----------



## DebbieT11

lol... well, the "other" deb is the "otter spotter"......   I'll gladly accept that title!!


----------



## storyteller

ynottony99 said:


>



Oh I love this pic, only thing it could use is a lighting bolt in the back ground.


----------



## s&k'smom

Oh I agree too, sometimes your having a bad day and you check your inbox and their's a pic from WDW, does make the day better.


----------



## Joanie




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



Hey ! Is that Magic's Bus ??


----------



## Joanie




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Gdad

Two more weeks....


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Joanie said:


>



Love the title of your photo!

But, that's a kayak!



Gdad said:


> Two more weeks....



Wow!

Great photo!

TCD


----------



## KimIce

Gdad said:


> Two more weeks....



Wonderful Photo....I Love it!!! Now this is what camping is about.
It is like Bambi and mother.


----------



## Joanie

Tri-circle-D said:


> Love the title of your photo!
> 
> But, that's a kayak!



LOL! You're absolutely right - *I *was the one in the canoe. My fat behind couldn't fit in the kayak.


----------



## Joanie




----------



## jriae2000




----------



## jriae2000




----------



## jriae2000

Last October.


----------



## jriae2000

ok, how do I make the pics smaller coming from photobucket?


----------



## stpetedisneydad

jriae2000 said:


> ok, how do I make the pics smaller coming from photobucket?




Once you upload and save the pic click on it to view it. Move your cursor over the pic and an options bar will appear at the top of the pic. Move the cursor to the resize option, I usually choose "large (640 X 480)" so click that size. It will say "you are about to resize this photo are you sure you want to do this". Click yes and it will resize it for you.


----------



## ynottony99

jriae2000 said:


>



*Great photos!!!  When was this one taken?  I see the water wagon is sitting in it's usual spot in the background.  Last I heard it had been removed.*


----------



## jriae2000

Last October mid month, and thank you by the way.


----------



## jriae2000




----------



## jriae2000

Still my favorite pic of the trip.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## jriae2000




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## clkelley

.................


----------



## Kurby

clkelley said:


> Cool picture!!  Also, unfortunately a guest will probably never be able to take that picture again




why not?

wasn't it taken from the boat as it passed by the contemp?


----------



## jriae2000

Sky while at Fantasmic.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Joanie




----------



## lklasing

Joanie said:


>



Love that one!


----------



## jriae2000




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## jriae2000




----------



## Joanie




----------



## jriae2000

Sorry about first pic. Was from trip down but somehow got into Disney file.


----------



## Memph1s

Is this a Fort Picture? I cant place it in my mind.


----------



## DisCamper

Memph1s said:


> Is this a Fort Picture? I cant place it in my mind.



Im with you I cant place it ether


----------



## jriae2000




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## itch1

[/IMG]







[/IMG]










[/IMG]


Since we are showing fort creatures


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Joanie

Lovin' all the critter pics!


----------



## SC DAD of 2

One of my most cherished Father & Son fort memories. 
I have a great life.


----------



## Violet Parr

Joanie said:


>



Wow, what loop was that in?

VP


----------



## DisCamper

jriae2000 said:


>


Where in the Fort can we find your last Pic's?


----------



## daddyphat808

SC DAD of 2 said:


> One of my most cherished Father & Son fort memories.
> I have a great life.



That is an awesome picture.  That is what the Fort is supposed to be about!


----------



## thecplusplusguy

DisCamper said:


>



Is that your Pom?  As you can tell from my Icon I have one too.  He's a Pomzilla though much bigger than normal he's 15 to 16 lbs and only about 13 months old.

Dan


----------



## DisCamper

thecplusplusguy- Yes Rudy is a 8 yr old pom he's about 15 lbs and loves camping


----------



## Joanie

Violet Parr said:


> Wow, what loop was that in?
> 
> VP



We were in the 2500 loop on the left side going in, a few cabins down from the entrance. 
Sorry I don't remember the exact number. This loop is really close to the quiet pool and laundry - and as you saw, our 'backyard' was very green and woodsy. 

Here's another critter that was roaming around our loop. I apologize about the blur. I was way too excited over the silly thing to get a clear shot, lol!


----------



## mikhen

I love this thread.  Making our first trip to Disney in 2 months.  Question about the majority of these pictures.  I thought there would be more people at the places in these pictures.  Were alot of these taken in early morning?


----------



## ynottony99

*Running low in the archives for fresh photos.  Happily we are making a camping trip to The Fort in about 1 1/2 weeks!  It will be a full year in October since our last camping trip.  It will also be our first trip since we got rid of the TT and are back in tents.  Should be interesting.....*


----------



## OK GRUMPY

That is a long time for you! Hope you have a GREAT Time with lots of pictures! Oh ya and Micky Waffles!


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Joanie




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## my3princes

Site 108 in 2004






Not sure which site this was, one of the very 1st pull through sites.  That was our tow rig and camper in 2004.


----------



## my3princes

Our honeymoon in 1992


----------



## my3princes

Segway Tour at the Fort


----------



## MadFF

my3princes said:


> Not sure which site this was, one of the very 1st pull through sites.  That was our tow rig and camper in 2004.



Is there a story behind that tow rig?  Or... do you just have a lot of kids?

Seems like that might work out to be a very good tow rig.


----------



## my3princes

Campfire Sing a long












Ms. Sundee


----------



## my3princes

MadFF said:


> Is there a story behind that tow rig?  Or... do you just have a lot of kids?
> 
> Seems like that might work out to be a very good tow rig.



DH went to an auction and came home with that.  It was a 25 ft bus that had been used by a nursing home.  We have 3 kids   We made some modifications, bed in the back, dinette table that turned into a bed.  We left enough seats for us and guests, but made it comfortable for the 28 hour drive.  Unfortunately insurance was super expensive so we only had it a couple of years.  It did work well for us though


----------



## my3princes

One of the Wilderness Cabins


----------



## ynottony99

*my3princes, great photos!  Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99

DisCamper said:


>



*This photo must be a couple of years old.  Unless they brought this back!?!?!?*


----------



## DisCamper

DisCamper said:


>



I took it Jan 2010.


----------



## ynottony99

DisCamper said:


> I took it Jan 2010.



*Well, maybe that camper belongs to snow birds!  It seems to come and go.  It was not there this weekend.*


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99

DisCamper said:


>


*
So they replaced the totem poles with a covered wagon. Interesting.*


----------



## Tri-circle-D

DisCamper said:


>


----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## luckycharm19335

ynottony99 said:


>


That's a fun picture.
I'm so blind I probably would never have seen him up there.
Good eye!


----------



## DisCamper

Ya Tony new pics I hope you took lots to share


----------



## dfchelbay

ynottony99 said:


>



Pretty Beauty Berry Bush.


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Magicbus

ynottony99 said:


> .


Isn't that a view from the Geyser area at the WL?


----------



## anolefan

nm


----------



## Gdad

Well I'm obviously never going to get around to writing a TR- so I guess I'll post some pictures here instead.  




We Made It by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## ynottony99

Magicbus said:


> Isn't that a view from the Geyser area at the WL?



*Yes it is.*


----------



## ynottony99

Gdad said:


> Well I'm obviously never going to get around to writing a TR- so I guess I'll post some pictures here instead.



*Well, we'd love to read a TR, but we'll settle for some awsome Gdad photos!!*


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## Gdad

Man Make Fire by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## takeme2epcot

Man, I really like this shot. Amazing how good photography can take a mundane subject and make it look great.


----------



## mnsprk

Not as elaborate as Judy but at least it's a start!


----------



## Lil' Lisa

mnsprk said:


> Not as elaborate as Judy but at least it's a start!


 
Looks Great!!


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

mnsprk said:


> Not as elaborate as Judy but at least it's a start!



Awww, the Pirate Mickey is too cute!  Where did you get him?


----------



## mnsprk

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> Awww, the Pirate Mickey is too cute!  Where did you get him?



Walgreens


----------



## Gdad

takeme2epcot said:


> photography can take a mundane subject and make it look great.



My mundane subject tasted great too.  




Steak by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr




Grillin' by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## pnyltwk

Gdad said:


> My mundane subject tasted great too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steak by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grillin' by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


Looks good.  What time should we be over?


----------



## takeme2epcot

Gdad said:


> My mundane subject tasted great too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steak by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grillin' by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr



Awesome. That's an awesome lens your using.

Are you a professional photographer or just a really, really good hobbyist?

You should be doing trip reports!

BTW, that picture of Cinderella's Castle you posted on Flickr is probably the best picture I've ever seen of it -- Disney photos included. You _had_ to Photoshop it!

For the benefit of the other Disboarders, here's the photo I'm talking about:


----------



## SC DAD of 2

[/IMG]



One of my favorite Fort memories, and yes it does echo through

the pages of my mind.            Memories.......


----------



## SC DAD of 2

Lil' Lisa said:


>



Lisa, I love those shots that make me feel like I'm there. Thanks.


----------



## Bdawgsc

Kind of a different shot. Waiting on the boat to head to, I think, the Contemporary.




Boat at The Fort by me, on Flickr


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Bdawgsc

Boat leaving the Fort. 




Boat at the Fort by me, on Flickr


----------



## Magicbus

ynottony99 said:


> .


Gotta love those faux Disney rocks.


----------



## anolefan

nm


----------



## anolefan

ynottony99 said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Magicbus said:


> Gotta love those faux Disney rocks.



Wait,,,,what ?
You mean Disney has real rocks too ???


----------



## Magicbus

Born 2 Fish said:


> Wait,,,,what ?
> You mean Disney has real rocks too ???


Imported. 
How come there are no boulders in central Florida?


----------



## des1954

Magicbus said:


> Imported.
> How come there are no boulders in central Florida?



There are Lou.  To a sugar ant, a grain of sand can be a boulder!!  It's all in the perspective.


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## Gdad

We need a Cart by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## Gdad

Rain at the Meadows by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## anolefan




----------



## mnsprk

DisCamper said:


>



Just proves "Dogs" can't read.


----------



## Lil' Lisa

mnsprk said:


> Just proves "Dogs" can't read.


 
Mine can... They just don't agree with the law...


----------



## Total Joker

Gdad said:


> Rain at the Meadows by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr



Can you spot the hidden micky???


----------



## itch1

In the clouds in the clouds !!!


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



Them is the biggest, ugliest, seagulls I have ever seen.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99

*Hey DisCamper, I have really been enjoying all your photos!  Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## DisCamper

ynottony99 said:


> *Hey DisCamper, I have really been enjoying all your photos!  Thanks for sharing.*



Thank You and thank you for sharing yours. I'm hoping to get more this year


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## RvUsa

Wow, grounds maintenance is slacking, not only does the grass need cut, it looks like it needs raked up as well   

Awesome pictures, what kind of camera are ya using?


----------



## DisCamper

It's Rudy's POV. I use a Nikon D3000


----------



## retired and happy

I can only assume that blue thing with wheels is a forerunner of the current portable blue waste disposal tanks.


----------



## Gdad

A little rain won't stop us from going to the Meadows.  

Also some good news- Our 3-Day September trip was such a hit we just booked a 9-Day trip in March.  




Rain at the Fort by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## ynottony99

*Look up........*






*Look Down........*​





*Watch your step.....*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


> *Look up........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look Down........*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch your step.....*



That looks like a house for "bats",,??


----------



## ynottony99

*Yes it is a bat house.  It is down by the Backyard BBQ.  You can see it in this picture, just a little left of center.






It is right near this fancy new sign.






There are more around the property.  These are in the parking area for the group camping, and have the snazzy bat on the side, just so the bats can find it easier.











Another one behind the old kennel.




*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

LOVE THIS THREAD!


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Tnbob

Hey, thats my secret fishin spot!




DisCamper said:


>


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Tnbob said:


> Hey, thats my secret fishin spot!


 
Looks like the secret is out!


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## Tri-circle-D

Tnbob said:


> Hey, thats my secret fishin spot!



Wow, you must have gotten tired walking there from your site on your last visit!



Lil' Lisa said:


> Looks like the secret is out!





TCD


----------



## Bdawgsc

Live from the beach at The Fort!




Fort wilderness beach by littlefatty, on Flickr


----------



## ynottony99

Bdawgsc said:


> Live from the beach at The Fort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort wilderness beach by littlefatty, on Flickr


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## DisCamper

DisCamper said:


>



Are they standing on Bear rock?


----------



## ChrisAlli

1


----------



## CDNCruiser

This is the heron who hangs out beside the dock at the Meadows.

Cast members call him Waldo!


----------



## ChrisAlli

This is not even the complete site


----------



## Lil' Lisa

ChrisAlli said:


> 1


 
Not... gonna... do... it...  Must... resist!!! 



ChrisAlli said:


> This is not even the complete site


 
Looks like Hilda is transitioning quite nicely from Halloween to Christmas.


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



I LOVE THAT !!!
What a awesomely cool picture !


Is there any particular significance with it or just a really cool pic ?


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Bdawgsc

Morning in the 2000 loop by littlefatty, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisAlli




----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## ynottony99

Born 2 Fish said:


> I LOVE THAT !!!
> What a awesomely cool picture !
> 
> 
> Is there any particular significance with it or just a really cool pic ?



*No, it's just that I had never ventured back to the stage at Backyard BBQ.  I just liked the gigantic corn, which you can see here on the left side of the stage back drop.*


----------



## ynottony99

DisCamper said:


>



*Where did you find this gem?*


----------



## anolefan




----------



## DisCamper

DisCamper said:


>



it's behind the gate at the settlement trading post




you can see it here


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## itch1

Someone needs to resque that DI trashcan and bring it to me for restoration purposes of coarse !


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

BEST. THREAD. EVER.


----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boo




----------



## Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boo




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## Gdad

The Meadows by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Gdad said:


> The Meadows by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


 Love this one!!


----------



## Gdad

Lil' Lisa said:


> Love this one!!



Thank you!


----------



## DisCamper

Gdad said:


> The Meadows by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr



Gdad do you use software to make your colors POP?
If so what kind?


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Gdad

DisCamper said:


> Gdad do you use software to make your colors POP?
> If so what kind?



I like Topaz Adjust - I use it with Photoshop CS5 but it is an add-on that works with a lot of other programs like Elements, Irfanview, Paintshop Pro, and maybe some others.  It's usually just one-click editing.


----------



## Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boo




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Gdad

Marshmallows by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4

That's a nice one Tony, just gorgeous.


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## akacake

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



What a AWESOME pic !


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## FWRR3




----------



## Lil' Lisa

Sooooo jealous!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## itch1

WOW did someone get a new camera Tony?
Extra ordinary !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
itch


----------



## ynottony99

itch1 said:


> WOW did someone get a new camera Tony?
> Extra ordinary !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> itch



*I wish!  No, I have just been trying that software that GDAD recommended a few days ago.*


----------



## FWRR3




----------



## Gdad

ynottony99 said:


> *I wish!  No, I have just been trying that software that GDAD recommended a few days ago.*



Fun right?


----------



## Gdad

Sing-a-long by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## Ivette1980

I am looking to camp next year for the first time. Any advice you can offer? I am clueless about the whole thing and trying to gather any information I can at this point. I was looking into either Nov or Dec., but Im sure its pricier at that time. 

I do know that I may either stay in one of the cabins or rent an RV that can be set up for us. How do these two options differ in prices, significantly? 

Anything thing you can to help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Ivette1980 said:


> I am looking to camp next year for the first time. Any advice you can offer? I am clueless about the whole thing and trying to gather any information I can at this point. I was looking into either Nov or Dec., but Im sure its pricier at that time.
> 
> I do know that I may either stay in one of the cabins or rent an RV that can be set up for us. How do these two options differ in prices, significantly?
> 
> Anything thing you can to help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


 Hi Ivette

This thread is just for pictures of the Fort, so you may want to start a new thread with your questions.  They are likely to get overlooked here.


----------



## ynottony99

Gdad said:


> Fun right?



*It is good stuff! As good as it is, it is evident I need a better camera, and some more practice though!*


----------



## FWRR3




----------



## stampin_fool




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## FWRR3




----------



## mikmouse

FWRR3 said:


>


 
We arrive this Saturday and we are so excited to see that the decorations are up at the Fort!  Thanks so much for posting.  Can hardly wait


----------



## FWRR3




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## MadFF

It is always interesting to see the pictures on this thread with all the flowers... seeing as it is brown and gray here in Connecticut!  

Keep'em coming!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

FWRR3 said:


>



Russell-  You have posted some great night-time shots of the Christmas decorations at the Fort!

Keep 'em coming! 

TCD


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## FWRR3

Thanks, TCD. Sorry this is late but thought it was cute:


----------



## stampin_fool

Beautiful flowers around the Fort!


----------



## stampin_fool

I don't know what kind of flowers these are but thought they looked beautiful hanging there.


----------



## SC DAD of 2

FWRR3 said:


>



I found my Holiday Season desktop background.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## FWRR3

[


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## rebelstand

I can't believe I'm actually really going to see all the things in the pics this year!  The excitement is like an adrenaline kick!!


----------



## Greenepona

FWRR3 said:


> [



I would love to have some of these bigger to use as a desktop background!!


----------



## CCIntrigue

Greenepona said:


> I would love to have some of these bigger to use as a desktop background!!



It works on my 28" monitor as is!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## thecplusplusguy

CCIntrigue said:


> It works on my 28" monitor as is!



Its not so much the monitor size, but the resolution you have it set to in the desktop settings panel.

Dan


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## akacake

.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## akacake

Disney by AKA cake, on Flickr


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## stampin_fool




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## martymarty

Lil' Lisa said:


>



where is this?


----------



## ynottony99

martymarty said:


> where is this?



*I believe that is at the Settlement.*


----------



## martymarty

was hoping in a loop


----------



## Lil' Lisa

,


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## mikhen




----------



## takeme2epcot




----------



## Lil' Lisa

.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## mikhen




----------



## ynottony99

takeme2epcot said:


> Hoo boy...now what?
> 
> Now somehow washing and brushing a horse is offensive?
> 
> Get a life, lady.



*I think she was just kidding around?!?!  Or rather, just 'horsing' around!  *


----------



## jriae2000

Looks like she is bobbing the tail for the parade. No big deal. Just the angle makes it look worse than what it really is.


----------



## DebbieT11

A couple of the horses at the stable had antlers on this past week.... too cute!!


----------



## DebbieT11

One of the Christmas decorations that you'll see at the Fort now.... here because my husband, TheBigGuy, happens to be a helicopter pilot!


----------



## DebbieT11

At the Meadows Trading post.... look up - they have some lovely swags up in the rafters!!


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## martymarty

Lil' Lisa said:


> Do you really feel this is appropriate to post on a family forum?



?? a picture of one of the horses at the fort is not appropriate??


----------



## jenscourt

martymarty said:


> ?? a picture of one of the horses at the fort is not appropriate??



She was just kidding.


----------



## 2goofycampers

On with the pics.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## mikhen




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## takeme2epcot

ynottony99 said:


>



Excellent photo! Did you apply a Photoshop filter to this? Your colors are really vivid.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ynottony99 said:


> *I think she was just kidding around?!?!  Or rather, just 'horsing' around!  *



Um, to quote a fellow Dis'er, (not me, cuz I don't use the word patoot)  "No one posts a pic of a horses patoot without a motive...."

Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lil' Lisa

.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Lil' Lisa said:


> Now who do we know who says patoot???



Tom and Sha do, but I am not them.


----------



## ynottony99

takeme2epcot said:


> Excellent photo! Did you apply a Photoshop filter to this? Your colors are really vivid.



*Yes, I did 'tweak it' a little.I've been trying out the program that GDAD recommended.  Topaz labs has a nice add on to Photoshop. *


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


> *Yes, I did 'tweak it' a little.I've been trying out the program that GDAD recommended.  Topaz labs has a nice add on to Photoshop. *



I really dig your new siggy Tony


----------



## takeme2epcot

ynottony99 said:


> *Yes, I did 'tweak it' a little.I've been trying out the program that GDAD recommended.  Topaz labs has a nice add on to Photoshop. *



Cool...I'm going to have to make the jump to Photoshop. I use Fireworks now, but there's just so much cool stuff for Photoshop. Although I think that plugin you're referring to might also be available for Fireworks?


----------



## DisCamper

Mrs. Troll said:


> I guess people are bored and need some Troll excitement.  It was a picture and folks are just looking for a reason to revisit middle school.
> 
> I need to give my friend Scruff a call so you guys can have someone to  play with.  How is that for snarky?


???????????????????? what are you talking about ??????????????


----------



## YodaGirl

DisCamper said:


> ???????????????????? what are you talking about ??????????????



My thoughts, exactly.

Random, much?


----------



## Mrs. Troll

AuburnJen92 said:


> Um, to quote a fellow Dis'er, (not me, cuz I don't use the word patoot)  "No one posts a pic of a horses patoot without a motive...."
> 
> Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



This!  Still carrying on about a picture of a horse for heavens sakes!

Sorry I forgot to quote!


----------



## Mrs. Troll

AuburnJen92 said:


> Um, to quote a fellow Dis'er, (not me, cuz I don't use the word patoot)  "No one posts a pic of a horses patoot without a motive...."
> 
> Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm





YodaGirl said:


> My thoughts, exactly.
> 
> Random, much?



Nothing I ever do is random I can assure of that!


----------



## YodaGirl

Mrs. Troll said:


> This!  Still carrying on about a picture of a horse for heavens sakes!
> 
> Sorry I forgot to quote!



To be honest, your husband has a penchant for posting questionable pictures - not to mention priding himself on being a troll.  Makes me think that the picture was meant to evoke the response that he got.

Hun, if you want it dropped, bringing it back up in a thread really isn't helping very much.  Not to mention the fact that the sentences you are quoting are from a different thread, anyway.  

If this is really getting under your skin, you need to be reminded that this is a message board.  What you are seeing are strictly words on the screen.  It'll be okay.  Trust me.

And if it really isn't getting under your skin, then you're posting this just to troll a bit.  Which, that in and of itself is kinda sad.

I'm sure you've got much more important things to do than be offended by words from someone you've never met, or to troll on a Disney message board.  Pretty silly.


----------



## YodaGirl

Mrs. Troll said:


> Nothing I ever do is random I can assure of that!



Why do I not doubt that in the least?


----------



## Mrs. Troll

YodaGirl said:


> To be honest, your husband has a penchant for posting questionable pictures - not to mention priding himself on being a troll.  Makes me think that the picture was meant to evoke the response that he got.
> 
> Hun, if you want it dropped, bringing it back up in a thread really isn't helping very much.  Not to mention the fact that the sentences you are quoting are from a different thread, anyway.
> 
> If this is really getting under your skin, you need to be reminded that this is a message board.  What you are seeing are strictly words on the screen.  It'll be okay.  Trust me.
> 
> And if it really isn't getting under your skin, then you're posting this just to troll a bit.  Which, that in and of itself is kinda sad.
> 
> Quite presumptuous aren't we?
> 
> I'm sure you've got much more important things to do than be offended by words from someone you've never met, or to troll on a Disney message board.  Pretty silly.



Quite presumptuous aren't we?


----------



## big kahuna1

YodaGirl said:


> To be honest, your husband has a penchant for posting questionable pictures - not to mention priding himself on being a troll.  Makes me think that the picture was meant to evoke the response that he got.
> 
> Hun, if you want it dropped, bringing it back up in a thread really isn't helping very much.  Not to mention the fact that the sentences you are quoting are from a different thread, anyway.
> 
> If this is really getting under your skin, you need to be reminded that this is a message board.  What you are seeing are strictly words on the screen.  It'll be okay.  Trust me.
> 
> And if it really isn't getting under your skin, then you're posting this just to troll a bit.  Which, that in and of itself is kinda sad.
> 
> I'm sure you've got much more important things to do than be offended by words from someone you've never met, or to troll on a Disney message board.  Pretty silly.





Yodagirl,

Just an FYI. Mrs. Troll and Mr. Troll(TM2E), are the same person.


----------



## ynottony99

*Just a gentle reminder to all, this is suppose to be a "picture only thread".  I am guilty of posting comments too, (just like this one for instance )but please, let's get back to photos!!!*


----------



## des1954

ynottony99 said:


> *Just a gentle reminder to all, this is suppose to be a "picture only thread".  I am guilty of posting comments too, (just like this one for instance )but please, let's get back to photos!!!*



I'll bring this back around, Tony.  Where was this picture taken?


----------



## ynottony99

des1954 said:


> I'll bring this back around, Tony.  Where was this picture taken?



*Up front at Check in.  I had never noticed this before.  In fact there are 2 more wheels mounted on posts here too.*


----------



## ynottony99

*Going back to 2004, a week after Hurricane Charley.*


----------



## DisCamper

Tony it's nice to have someone else adding pics to this thread


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## mikhen

This used to be the best thread on any forum.  PLEASE.......get back to the pics and stay there.


----------



## Lil' Lisa




----------



## takeme2epcot




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## BRDof3

takeme2epcot said:


> Sorry to further derail the Picture of the Day thread...I just couldn't resist!



I believe you also posted pics as Scruff, but that didn't mean that it wasn't the same person. You even busted yourself over that one.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Why is this sign in "QUOTES"???​



*​*                                              Did Someone famous once say this???????*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## CDNCruiser




----------



## CDNCruiser




----------



## CDNCruiser




----------



## big kahuna1




----------



## DisCamper

Steve what the Hale


----------



## thecplusplusguy

He's better looking than me!


----------



## thecplusplusguy




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## SC DAD of 2

Great shot Lisa, but I can't peg the exact location.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## mikhen

mikhen said:


>





Lil' Lisa said:


>




*I think we found the same tree.*


----------



## thecplusplusguy

Sorry about the color the camera phone is only 5 mega pixels and the light was kinda low.

Dan


----------



## ynottony99

thecplusplusguy said:


> Sorry about the color the camera phone is only 5 mega pixels and the light was kinda low.
> 
> Dan



*Where at the Fort is this?!!??  And, not a bad photo for a phone camera!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## mikhen

ynottony99 said:


> *Where at the Fort is this?!!??  And, not a bad photo for a phone camera!*



I'm gonna guess that's the bird show at Animal Kingdom.  Could be wrong,  though.


----------



## thecplusplusguy

Whoops you are right that is the Flights of Wonder.  Wrong place to post that pic, meant to post something else and work interrupted.

Dan


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## mikhen




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## CCIntrigue

I can hear the boat whistle ...


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## kazlac4

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99

*kazlac4..............*


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>




Very cool picture Tony,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>




Very cool picture Tony,


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## wla7

Thank you Tony for another background picture.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## kmrein

Just found this thread-soooo happy! We're in the middle of planning a Dec 2011 trip to the Cabins with a group........can't wait! This should help tide me over in the meantime...well, maybe a little bit, at least.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## itch1

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99

DisCamper said:


>


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## kazlac4

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## kazlac4

ynottony99 said:


>



Wow..this actually looked 3-D when I first glanced at it! You really have a talent for great picture taking!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## kazlac4

[/IMG]


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## mgsmom

What a great picture!  My DD is going to flip out when I show her that!


----------



## itch1

[/IMG]


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



LOVE this Tony,,very awesome cool !


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## mgsmom

Love the pics, guys!  I just love stalking this thread!

Dory - can you hear my 3 year old shouting "Look Mommy, it's Phillipe!!"  She's addicted to Beauty and the Beast and is now convinced that is Belle's horse.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

mgsmom said:


> Love the pics, guys!  I just love stalking this thread!
> 
> Dory - can you hear my 3 year old shouting "Look Mommy, it's Phillipe!!"  She's addicted to Beauty and the Beast and is now convinced that is Belle's horse.



That's too cute!  Glad she is enjoying the horse photos.  It was especially fun for me to visit them last trip.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## kazlac4

[/IMG]


----------



## WeCampDisney




----------



## WeCampDisney




----------



## WeCampDisney




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99

WeCampDisney said:


>



*That is great!!!!  Where did you get the camper?*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## WeCampDisney

ynottony99 said:


> *That is great!!!!  Where did you get the camper?*



Thanks Tony. I ordered it a few years ago from Hawthorn Collections, I think. It was the first in a series of Mickey and Minnie with different RVs. I only got this one. The golf cart is a Hallmark ornament.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## WeCampDisney




----------



## WeCampDisney

Me and SIL, One brief jaunt over to GF was enough. Boring! The Fort is where its at.


----------



## WeCampDisney

Sorry, its not the Fort or even WDW, please allow me this one time. Hot Springs Ark, wife and I and Basia our sweet Siberian.


----------



## ynottony99

WeCampDisney said:


> Sorry, its not the Fort or even WDW, please allow me this one time. Hot Springs Ark, wife and I and Basia our sweet Siberian.



*We use to vacation in Hot Springs when I was a kid at home.  Great picture!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Pinkee77




----------



## MadFF

Perked coffee!  One of the best ways to start the day!


----------



## ynottony99

Pinkee77 said:


>


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## mnsprk




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## WeCampDisney

Thank you for the daily pics Tony! I always go to this thread first every day.


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## NancyDee

BayLake Campers said:


>



Everyone is asking me why on earth I would want to camp at Disney.
THIS is why!!!


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## mnsprk

[/IMG]


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## mnsprk




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

mnsprk said:


>



Hey, thats Fred !! 
Last trip to the Fort, he would come by in the mornings for coffee and we'd sit under the awning making fun of the otters with their hang-over from the night before.



good times, good times.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## mnsprk




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



Very awesomely cool pic Tony, 

Few weeks ago Bobby (TnBob) and I caught some really nice swimmers outta that there water.


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## micherie

I wish I were there right now

Cherie


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## Born 2 Fish

BayLake Campers said:


>



Very awesomely cool !


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## mnsprk




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

mnsprk said:


>



Thank you Dave, very cool,,adults with young'ns fishing,  it's such a good thing,


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## coconut92

Tony, I would like to ask what kind of camera you use. I've been looking through the pictures and your pictures are amazing!


----------



## ynottony99

coconut92 said:


> Tony, I would like to ask what kind of camera you use. I've been looking through the pictures and your pictures are amazing!


*
I have an old Canon PowerShot S2 IS.  5 Megapixel.  Not impressive at all by today's standards.  I appreciate the complement. However, so many others have amazing photos and I can really see where my camera and my skills are weak.  

I love this thread, and I hope that more join in sharing their FW pictures with us!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KPSmithSr

If you see us, stop by for a glass of wine.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Great pic !  And I would absolutely love to take you up on that offer. 
Ya'll come a long way, you deserve that relax'n,


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## coconut92

Thanks for letting me know. I'm done hijacking the thread. More pics, please!


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## CCIntrigue




----------



## CCIntrigue

1988:


----------



## bsjs0708

I haven't posted on this thread yet but wanted to thank everyone for the AWESOME pics!!!!


----------



## jriae2000

bsjs0708 said:


> I haven't posted on this thread yet but wanted to thank everyone for the AWESOME pics!!!!



Dito.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## martymarty

ynottony99 said:


>



I am currently in the process of building a lake house (that we will live in full time) and will have a camp fire pit.  Once I saw these benches I decided that I am going to build 3-4 of them to go around the fire pit!! when I go to  the fort this summer Ill be taking a goo number of pics of these


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99

*Heading over for a long weekend in the morning.  Time for some new pictures.*


----------



## liv luvs disney

ynottony99 said:


> *Heading over for a long weekend in the morning.  Time for some new pictures.*



I never get tired of your_ old _pictures.


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## MedicBill




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## MedicBill




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99

*What's wrong with this picture?*​


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## MadFF

ynottony99 said:


> *What's wrong with this picture?*​



I didn't think dead plants / trees were allowed in Disney World...


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## Marshel

ynottony99 said:


> *What's wrong with this picture?*​



I'll bite, that's a full size travel trailer on a partial (2000 Loop) site,not supposed to be allowed but apparently is being, especially lately.


----------



## ynottony99

Marshel said:


> I'll bite, that's a full size travel trailer on a partial (2000 Loop) site,not supposed to be allowed but apparently is being, especially lately.


*
Ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is correct!!!   *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## AndrewJackson

ynottony99 said:


>



  Wow!  What a great picture!  It almost looks like a painting.


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## MedicBill




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

,,as always Tony.


----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## MedicBill




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## martymarty

MedicBill said:


>



whats the date this pic was taken?


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## opieandy1

ynottony99 said:


>



How are you doing this???? It looks like a painting.


----------



## BayLake Campers

A little photoshop magic


----------



## ynottony99

opieandy1 said:


> How are you doing this???? It looks like a painting.



*An add on to my Photoshop Elements from Topaz labs. *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## mgsmom

Beautiful pics guys - thanks so much!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thank you for your pics Tony,,always good to see your fine works,


----------



## thegooftroopfla

awesome pics


----------



## ynottony99

*Thanks.  I'm glad some of you all enjoy them.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## CCIntrigue

Tony, your pictures make me homesick ...


----------



## ynottony99

*Well, you will get to go "home" shortly!!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Gdad

A little "Fort" Infrared




Ice Fort by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## ynottony99

*That is awesome!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

Gdad said:


> A little "Fort" Infrared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice Fort by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr



I agree with Tony, that is awesome !

Hey ! A snowy winter at the Fort !


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Gdad

Thanks guys- a few more




DSC_4291 by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr




DSC_4304 by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr




DSC_4210 by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Gdad

Fort Wilderness Canoes by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr




Meadow Swimmin' Pool by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## ynottony99

Gdad said:


> Meadow Swimmin' Pool by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

Please forgive the this terrible pun but those wintery Fort pictures looks sooooooooo "kewl".

Bama ED


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## dfchelbay

Gdad said:


> A little "Fort" Infrared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice Fort by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr



No, no, no, no, no....make it go away...Never, never, never do I want that nasty snow ever invading this paradise of a place, Fort Wilderness.Make it go away...

I guess, begrudgingly, it's a nice picture!  I will say no more on the matter...lol.


----------



## ynottony99

*Back in February as I was out snapping photos, I noticed this bus stop shelter seemed to be leaning a bit.






A closer look.






Yet closer, pieces of someones RV.






Now most of us don't like checking out from the Fort in the first place.  This surely didn't make somebodies ride any better.*


----------



## WeCampDisney

Tony, you are the man!   Thank you so much for continually posting great pics. This thread is the best on all the Disboards.


----------



## Gdad

Bubbles by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr




Sister Fight 1/2 by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr




Sister Fight 2/2 by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr




Waiting for the Fort Wilderness boat by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## CDNCruiser

ynottony99 said:


>



What sort of filter or processing are you doing on these pictures?

They have a very odd look to them.  I haven't seen this look before.


----------



## DisCamper

We both use Topaz Adjust a add on for Photoshop


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Gdad said:


> Waiting for the Fort Wilderness boat by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr



What a great picture !  
And wear'n  Mickey gloves too.


----------



## Gdad

Born 2 Fish said:


> What a great picture !
> And wear'n  Mickey gloves too.



Excuse me!  *MINNIE* gloves you mean! and thank you very much.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

Gdad said:


> Excuse me!  *MINNIE* gloves you mean! and thank you very much.



ooopps,,my bad.
Minnie gloves, thats exactly what I meant say,


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tony, who is the fellow play'n the wash board and the gal sitt'n next to him ??


----------



## ynottony99

Born 2 Fish said:


> Tony, who is the fellow play'n the wash board and the gal sitt'n next to him ??



*That is my daughter and her boyfriend.  He really loved that wash board!!  He is also a CM, and got us seats at the HDDR that night for 1/2 price.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Gdad

Tri-Circle D Ranch by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr




Tri-Circle D Ranch by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## ynottony99

Yep.  That's what we were thinking.  A lot of people.


----------



## ynottony99

*The last 2 for now.  Leaving this afternoon for 5 nights at the Fort. *


----------



## TigLife4Me

I could sit & look at these pics all day long


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


> *The last 2 for now.  Leaving this afternoon for 5 nights at the Fort. *



Great pics Tony !  Love that one with 2 monorails in it.

Don't go outta your way, but if your in the neighborhood of the Meadows pond, would you check to see if Bear Head rock is visible ?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99

KeepSwimmingDory said:


>



*This little guy paid us a couple of visits in site 1511 this week! (Or maybe one of his brothers) *


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

ynottony99 said:


> *This little guy paid us a couple of visits in site 1511 this week! (Or maybe one of his brothers) *



We were in 1514 the week of March 6th so I bet you are right! 

Here's one for today:


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Mike Whitehead

I just want to thank everyone who contributes to this thread. I have relocated to the SW do to the distance and the cost of fuel we will probably never camp at FW again. Sure we can do a cabin but it will never be the road trip and camping in my rig that has been a very large part of my life. This tread let me re live and recall my fond memories though your daily posted pics. My last trip was a year ago May. 

I dont regret my move to the S.W. but I do get a sad feeling every time I think of the lost of this trip. I will return to DW and hope to start new fond memories. But till then keep posting and thanks again. 
Mike


----------



## rford

I agree!!!  I love looking at the pics and remembering our trips.  We can only make the trip every 4 years due to how far we are and the price of the trip.  Our last trip was last June and we are already counting down til summer of 2014!!!!  (this will be our 3rd trip)

Rosalyn


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

cute decorations in 1600 (not mine)


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## CCIntrigue




----------



## jeepfreak

CCIntrigue, that pic on your coach is AWESOME!!!  Leaving in 9 days! Be there in 11.


----------



## CCIntrigue

jeepfreak said:


> CCIntrigue, that pic on your coach is AWESOME!!!  Leaving in 9 days! Be there in 11.



Wish that were my coach!  It's the back of Hilda's.


----------



## mikmouse

CCIntrigue said:


>



I love this!  We were so fascinated with Hilda's Christmas decorations, I didn't even see this!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Gdad

Bike Barn by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr




Off Our Rockers by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr




Fort Wilderness by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## ynottony99

*Awesome photos as always Jeff!!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## s&k'smom

God bless you all for the sunny pictures, it's raining and cold here again, and these pix are a wonderful pick me up!


----------



## FWRR3

Great photos!!! Thanks, all!


----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## jriae2000

jeepfreak said:


>


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BayLake Campers




----------



## BayLake Campers

Even in the rain it's home.
Welcome home everyone.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## Disneylitch

I love the pictures, but I still don't understand why we have to park our expensive bikes in the sand at the Marina.  I've made a complaint about this many times, but nobody seems to care.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tidblgrr

We know that smile!!!!...such a great man and loved his voice!!!..he made our first visit to the Fort a memorable one....Thanks Tony for posting this picture!!!...can't wait to get back to the Fort.  We were there last year at the end of April beginning of May for 10 incredible days!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99

Tidblgrr said:


> We know that smile!!!!...such a great man and loved his voice!!!..he made our first visit to the Fort a memorable one....Thanks Tony for posting this picture!!!...can't wait to get back to the Fort.  We were there last year at the end of April beginning of May for 10 incredible days!!!



*Donnell has been at Trail's End for many years.  On a trip a few years back I went for breakfast by myself one morning and he was my server.  I drink iced tea all day long, even for breakfast.  Donnell could not keep up with me as I emptied one mason jar after another.  He came out with a small pitcher of tea and set it on the table.  Then he pulled out a straw and put it in the pitcher, and placed it in front of me.  That was awesome!!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## CCIntrigue




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## CCIntrigue




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## CCIntrigue




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## jbozarth

My oldest daughter getting a hug from Dale at the campfire (Sept 2008).


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

CCIntrigue said:


>


----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## Born 2 Fish

jeepfreak said:


>



This has to be my all time favorite scene when we hit Disney,
Once you've made it to here, you know that you are home,


----------



## ynottony99

*Remember a couple of years ago when Ken found out he was the subject of discussion here on the DIS???  He was appreciative of all the kind words.  Just to embarrass him, I still remind him of that, and call him "celebrity Ken". I know he joined the DIS and posted a comment or 2, so Ken, if you are reading this: Thanks for helping to get a lot of our days off to a good start!!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## ynottony99

jeepfreak said:


>


*
Six Bits!!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## disney4dan




----------



## ynottony99

disney4dan said:


>



*One of our favorite spots.  *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## rford

Where was this picture taken at?  Our next trip isn't until  the summer of 2013 and I'm hoping to have some time to just spend a day exploring!!  Thanks!!


----------



## ynottony99

rford said:


> Where was this picture taken at?  Our next trip isn't until  the summer of 2013 and I'm hoping to have some time to just spend a day exploring!!  Thanks!!



*Well, technically this is not For Wilderness.  This is a photo of Osprey Ridge, the golf course next door.  If you walk along the canal that runs behind 1500, 1600, etc you will end up at a gate that separates FW from OR.  Here is a photo looking back toward FW.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## ynottony99

jeepfreak said:


>



*Wow, got the whole porch to yourself!!!*


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



what a very way cool awesome pic, Tony ,


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## soarinup

ynottony99 said:


>



Okay, who else sees the African Queen?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

soarinup said:


> Okay, who else sees the African Queen?



 I do !! I do !!
And if ya look real  hard you can see Bogie steering it !!


----------



## caaraa

Prior to upgrading to our outback we had a Roadrunner and boy do I forget how small that was...


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

ynottony99 said:


>



Tony,

I want to invite your friends here to dinner.  I'll serve up some gravy, cornbread stuffing, whole cranberry sauce, and even punkin' pie for dessert.  Then you and me can snooze in the lounge chairs while we watch some college football on the telly! 

 I propose the 1500 loop this fall.  What say you?  

Bama ED

PS-I had pix of these guys in my April TR


----------



## ynottony99

bama_ed said:


> Tony,
> 
> I want to invite your friends here to dinner.  I'll serve up some gravy, cornbread stuffing, whole cranberry sauce, and even punkin' pie for dessert.  Then you and me can snooze in the lounge chairs while we watch some college football on the telly!
> 
> I propose the 1500 loop this fall.  What say you?
> 
> Bama ED
> 
> PS-I had pix of these guys in my April TR


*
Sounds like a plan!!!!  
*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## WeCampDisney

WISHES FROM THE BEACH, RIGHT SIDE OF THE DOCK.


----------



## Ellen aka Snow White

Wishing I was sitting there now.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## MedicBill




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bsjs0708

These pictures are all amazing!!! After the week I just had at work I would do ANYTHING to be at the Fort right now


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## soccerbabies

bsjs0708 said:


> These pictures are all amazing!!! After the week I just had at work I would do ANYTHING to be at the Fort right now



I AGREE!!!!!!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



Hey ! I've fished there !!


----------



## ynottony99

Born 2 Fish said:


> Hey ! I've fished there !!



*I bet you say that about all the water at The Fort!*


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


> *I bet you say that about all the water at The Fort!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



A most excellent , beautiful picture, Tony,
Wonderful real colors, just like standing right there


----------



## AprilLizbeth

Totally agree Frank! This picture takes me straight to the dock.


----------



## ynottony99

*Glad you enjoyed it.  *


----------



## luckycharm19335

I'm Home sick.


----------



## luckycharm19335

Really home sick.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



Beautiful,,simply beautiful.


----------



## ynottony99

Born 2 Fish said:


> Beautiful,,simply beautiful.



*Wouldn't it be even better if there were a bobber in there???*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## FortWildernessLoopy




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## tink2044




----------



## DisCamper




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tink2044

Kids fishing on the bridge.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

tink2044 said:


> Kids fishing on the bridge.



Very cool,


----------



## tink2044

Born 2 Fish said:


> Very cool,


Glad you liked it.  The boys had so much fun when we stayed there back in the 80's.  I just saw your name.  That's cool too!!!


----------



## dreamer03

KeepSwimmingDory said:


>



I love this picture! Where is this taken?


----------



## donac

dreamer03 said:


> I love this picture! Where is this taken?



I want to know also.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

donac said:


> I want to know also.




*I think it is the Settlement Trading Post.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DISNEY24/7365

I take pride in knowing where all of these photos are taken, located inside the Fort, but this one has stumped me!  Please Sir, give just a little detail on where you were when taking the picture of the small wild flower bed in front of the grassy tree area.  Is it up front by the Reception Outpost Check-In to go along with the photo of the building? Thanks you.


----------



## ynottony99

DISNEY24/7365 said:


> I take pride in knowing where all of these photos are taken, located inside the Fort, but this one has stumped me!  Please Sir, give just a little detail on where you were when taking the picture of the small wild flower bed in front of the grassy tree area.  Is it up front by the Reception Outpost Check-In to go along with the photo of the building? Thanks you.



*Yes you got it.  *


----------



## DougY

[/IMG]


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Josephine!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



Very pretty, Tony,

I've caught some really nice cats outta that water right there.


----------



## sweet maxine

Thank you for all the wonderful pictures!  Can't wait until we arrive at the Fort!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## pix13dust

thanks for the beautiful pictures ynottonny99  We are taking our first trip to Fort Wilderness this November, the kids are super excited  After seeing your pictures, i am equally as excited. thanks


----------



## ynottony99

pix13dust said:


> thanks for the beautiful pictures ynottonny99  We are taking our first trip to Fort Wilderness this November, the kids are super excited  After seeing your pictures, i am equally as excited. thanks



*Glad you enjoy them!!  Once you get there, I hope you get some photos of your own to share with us!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## proudmomof4

I love that one.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



HEY !! Thats  right across the pond from Bear Head Rock !!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## MedicBill




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## auntie

ynottony99 said:


>




Looks picture postcard perfect, very nice shot.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

when the Meadow was still a meadow


----------



## ynottony99

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> when the Meadow was still a meadow



*Awesome!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers

This is not the correct date.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## MedicBill




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisTito69

I really miss Minnie Moo


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## MedicBill




----------



## MedicBill




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## WeCampDisney

Our site in early June,  no.1812


----------



## WeCampDisney

Son-in-law caught this nice bass in the canal behind our site


----------



## 2goofycampers

Nice catch, quit teasing us. Behind which site ?


----------



## ynottony99

2goofycampers said:


> Nice catch, quit teasing us. Behind which site ?



*That looks like a loop 1800 bass.  Based on estimated weight and length, I'm going to say site 1812.*


----------



## bama_ed

WeCampDisney said:


> Son-in-law caught this nice bass in the canal behind our site



Wow!  What a catch.

If Frank would guarantee I would catch a big 'un like that I just might be tempted to throw a line in the water!  

Bama ED


----------



## WeCampDisney

ynottony99 said:


> *That looks like a loop 1800 bass.  Based on estimated weight and length, I'm going to say site 1812.*


Wow Tony! You really know the Fort fish, unbelievable! Yes it was a site 1812 bass.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

WeCampDisney said:


> Son-in-law caught this nice bass in the canal behind our site



VERY NICE !! 
I WANT ONE !!!!

ed, I can guarantee the fishing,,but can't guarantee the catching.


----------



## WeCampDisney

1800, the most quiet, peaceful loop of them all.


----------



## WeCampDisney

3 yr old Ava loved the splash zone.


----------



## 2goofycampers

ynottony99 said:


> *That looks like a loop 1800 bass.  Based on estimated weight and length, I'm going to say site 1812.*



Ok, spill it, how did you know ?


----------



## ScottOKW2K

2goofycampers said:


> Ok, spill it, how did you know ?



Check out this post from yesterday

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42503150&postcount=2475


----------



## tink2044




----------



## Born 2 Fish

tink2044 said:


>



Way cool ! A Musket Mickey map !!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

Nice picture, Tony!  Bama ED


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



I love that old ship wreck, 

I love all your pictures Tony,,they just make my day, everyday.


----------



## ynottony99

Born 2 Fish said:


> I love that old ship wreck,
> 
> I love all your pictures Tony,,they just make my day, everyday.



*Thanks Frank!

I love the ship wreck too.  I wonder how long it will be before it is gone though.  When you look at pictures from a few years back, you can see how much it has deterioated.  Either it is going to rot away, or disappear when someone deems it an eyesore.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

ynottony99 said:


>



nice picture tony.

bama ed


----------



## ynottony99

bama_ed said:


> nice picture tony.
> 
> bama ed




*Thanks!  I will be sitting on that porch a week from today!!! *


----------



## bama_ed

ynottony99 said:


> *Thanks!  I will be sitting on that porch a week from today!!! *



I am so J(ealous).  

ED


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## TOGA

January, 2011.  This show is simply a 'must' anytime we are at the Fort.


----------



## TOGA

This little critter came callin' a couple of times during our stay in January, 2011.


----------



## MedicBill




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Leaving in the morning for 5 nights at the Fort.  Time to break in the new DSLR!!*


----------



## TOGA

Those are some wonderful shots, Tony.  They really capture some of the essence of the Fort.  They'd make a good brochure!

Keep 'em coming!


.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



Oooooo, very super nice picture , Tony . Perfect, 

Hava awesome time at the Fort !


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Love this thread!


----------



## YensidCamper

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Love this thread!



Ditto


----------



## MedicBill




----------



## bama_ed

TOGA said:


> Those are some wonderful shots, Tony.  They really capture some of the essence of the Fort.  They'd make a good brochure!
> 
> Keep 'em coming!
> 
> 
> .



Please.  Toga.  

Don't encourage Tone-the-Bone.

Bama ED

PS-I have to admit I love his pix also.  

And Yensid, you're no help either.  Please.  Tone it down.


----------



## YensidCamper

When you gotta have a Fort fix the pixs on this thread usually do it for me, just had to comment.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



A all time "Tony" favorite, and his first picture post on this thread,,


----------



## ynottony99

*In response to that, here is breakfast October 3, 2011.  This photo doesn't make the food look very appetizing, but it was great!  I will post more about it later, but TE breakfast has improved dramatically since we were there earlier in the year.  IMHO *


----------



## Sue's Mum

Such lovely photos.  I am now feeling quite homesick!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

ynottony99 said:


>



One day I might get all silver haired, get me a job at the Fort, and drive a golf cart around telling people not to park the cars on the grass at their sites.  I'd be the "car nazi".

Tone, glad you're back and posting again buddy.

Bama ED


----------



## bama_ed

Ooops.  Double post.

Bama ED


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## flash828

Tony, do you work for Disney marketing? Every time I see your pictures I want to head on down again! Just fantastic.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

After a long day at the MK, I am headed back to the Fort on the boat:






Bama ED


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## angelmom27

Tony I love your pics. I cant wait to get to the forts for my first trip. You have a great eye for photography. Do you mind if I ask what kind of camera you have. I have a kodak camera now but want to get a slr one soon. I love taking pics. Just still need some more practice.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



Love your water photos , Tony, 

Between rotting away and the over growth , that old ship wreck is almost not visible anymore.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

Great job Tony! 

Bama ED


----------



## Anna114

Great pictures, you brought me right back there!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## littlejoe

I have been trying to post my pictures of the Fort, but I cant figure it out, not that computer literate....can anybody give me assistance? Thanks


----------



## bama_ed

littlejoe said:


> I have been trying to post my pictures of the Fort, but I cant figure it out, not that computer literate....can anybody give me assistance? Thanks



littlejoe,

You first have to have/set up a free account at a hosted photo website such as photobucket or flicker (I use photobucket myself).  Upload your pictures to the host site.  When you create a posting on the DIS then you paste the link of the picture on that hosted web site.  Specificially there is a link in PB that has the brackets [], the image codes IMG, and the slashes / in the right place with the full link name embedded in it.

Here is an example:






Here is what I pasted in the DIS to show the photo *



*(the two quote marks aren't really there.  I had to insert those so you could see the link here itself and fool the system so it wouldn't post the picture a second time.).  PB makes it easy to copy the entire IMG link/file name and paste it in the DIS.  

We'd love to see your pictures!

Bama ED


----------



## SinceDay1

Trying to see if this post.


----------



## bama_ed

SinceDay1 said:


> Trying to see if this post.



um, yeah you got it brother.  Thats alotta yellow right there.

Bama ED 

PS-where are you in Alabama?  I am in the Birmingham area....


----------



## SinceDay1

> um, yeah you got it brother. Thats alotta yellow right there.
> 
> Bama ED
> 
> PS-where are you in Alabama? I am in the Birmingham area....



I am from the Pell City area, I work in Birmingham alot....

Richard


----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## SinceDay1

2goofycampers said:


>



My DW has just found out about the refillable mugs on this last trip, I know I have told her about them, guess she just never heard, but now she can not wait to get hers in Dec. for our long trip...


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1

Just a few to get the morning going....


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## SinceDay1

2goofycampers said:


>



I love this, I am going to have to use it around the house....


----------



## SinceDay1

Best view at WDW in my opinion....


----------



## SinceDay1

Since we all worked hard to get the FW powers that be to bring back merchandise, maybe we can work them to bring the panhandler truck back...


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## disneychck




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*Probably the last post for a couple of weeks.  My daughters getting married, and then we are moving, and then we are spending a week in Ashville!*


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thanks for photos to hold us over til you get back Tony, 

Congrats on your daughters wedding, 
good luck on the move,
and have fun in Ashville,

be safe buddy, thats a whole buncha happening go'n on .


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## SinceDay1

A few to keep us going until our next trip or Tony gets back, he has some good ones!


----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1

Look for this to be hanging out, stop by and say hello!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## SinceDay1

Door mat going to the front bedroom in the 5ver...


----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## donac

SinceDay1 said:


> Door mat going to the front bedroom in the 5ver...



When did you get the door mat  Is it available now?  I would love to order it for our front entry way.


----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1

donac said:


> When did you get the door mat  Is it available now?  I would love to order it for our front entry way.



I found it on eBay, I got 2 at the time, haven't seen them since. I will see if I still have the seller saved and let you know.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## SinceDay1

Here is the link to the person I bought the Fort Wilderness door mats from, I am not sure if they have anymore, but I bet they will if more people ask for them....



http://myworld.ebay.com/dancingbearsgiftsco/


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## jonimce

2goofycampers said:


>



LOL. So cute.

joni


----------



## UKCatinGA

RV not ready for travel.  Had to change reservations to AllStar Movies.  I am soooo bummed.  Oh well, maybe next year!

Martha


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## TOGA

SinceDay1 said:


>



Beautiful!  I think I just found my new computer desktop wallpaper!

What time of year was this picture taken?

Thanks!


----------



## SinceDay1

> Beautiful! I think I just found my new computer desktop wallpaper!
> 
> What time of year was this picture taken?



Thanks! My DW and I were just walking and enjoying the Fort and I was just snapping pictures.... We were there at the first of November, so it was during that trip.... Wil will be in there this Thursday and I hope to take many more to share!! Thanks again and glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers

See the otter?


----------



## jeepfreak

fort segway tour


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Is that your travel trailer by any chance?


----------



## 2goofycampers

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Is that your travel trailer by any chance?



Yes.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Sending PM.  Thank you.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## rock_doctor

SinceDay1 said:


> Look for this to be hanging out, stop by and say hello!



Awesome.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## bayougirl198




----------



## tci1212

Love all the pictures, makes me really miss FW.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## my3princes




----------



## Born 2 Fish

my3princes said:


>



Okay, I'm gonna guess a picture of a polar bear in a snow storm ,


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## donac

Denise Thanks for the pictures of the laundry.  No one has ever done that shot before.  I miss the fort.  That is theonly  place I do the laundry other than my basement.


----------



## coconut92

Thank you to all who post pictures! They are wonderful. We would love to take the kiddos down there someday. It's really nice to at least have the pics to look at.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## innoculation

Sunset from the dock.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## ynottony99

innoculation said:


> Sunset from the dock.



*This is an amazing picture!!  I have seen and taken a lot of sunset on Bay Lake photos, and this is the best!*


----------



## SinceDay1

ynottony99 said:


> *This is an amazing picture!!  I have seen and taken a lot of sunset on Bay Lake photos, and this is the best!*



I have to agree, perfect lighting from the sun, makes me want to be on the beach napping!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## innoculation

SinceDay1 said:


> I have to agree, perfect lighting from the sun, makes me want to be on the beach napping!!  Thanks for sharing!!



Thanks for the comments!  The sunset that night was absolutely beautiful.  My favorite picture of my youngest was taken that same night:


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## PrincessMom4

I really miss Fort Wilderness. We have not been there since August 2009. We are DVC members now and have not been back


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## bigredbill




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Pinkee77

2goofycampers said:


>



What???  Is this a new shirt? Love it!!


----------



## innoculation




----------



## bsjs0708

WOW!!!!! Great pic, "innoculation"!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

2goofycampers said:


>



Denise,

Does one of those bobbers up there belong to Frank?  

Bama ED


----------



## TOGA

Thanks for these great pics.  When I have a tough day at work {like today} it's nice to be able to take a peek at 'home'.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99

2goofycampers said:


>



*Love these early morning shots!!!*


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## SgtClaymore

ynottony99 said:


>



Me and my grandson had a challenge to see who could eat the most Mickey cinibunns and I got 7 and he took it with 11! Good picture..


----------



## ynottony99

SgtClaymore said:


> Me and my grandson had a challenge to see who could eat the most Mickey cinibunns and I got 7 and he took it with 11! Good picture..



Whoa!!!!  I am glad I wasn't sharing the buffet with you 2 that day!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

Tony, your camera works overtime brother!  

Bama ED


----------



## CDNCruiser




----------



## ynottony99

CDNCruiser said:


>



*Very Nice!!!*


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## bama_ed

2goofycampers said:


>



Denise,

Where are the 20 kids that are usually in the hot tub?  Did you pay them each $5 to get out while you took this picture?  

Bama Ed


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## KingK12

Oh my gosh! Now that spa session is definitely needed... Plan to do this in the near future must have some RnR.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99

2goofycampers said:


>



*Wow!  The clock says 7:20, and you posted it at 7:36.  That's almost like a live Web Cam!!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## stanmills34




----------



## bama_ed

stanmills34 said:


>



Stan,

Looking good man!  

Bama ED


----------



## storyteller

rock_doctor said:


> Awesome.



love it


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## jeepfreak

I realize this isn't the Fort but this is the only thread I hang out on and ran across this 1996 photo of the Castle made to look like it was covered in frosting. Thats the DW waving. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## YensidCamper

A little fuzzy, taken on phone without a flash at dusk.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Gdad

A week from today we'll be back at the Fort for 10 days- can't wait!




One More Week by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## angelmom27

jeepfreak said:


> I realize this isn't the Fort but this is the only thread I hang out on and ran across this 1996 photo of the Castle made to look like it was covered in frosting. Thats the DW waving. Hope you enjoy.



I have a pic of me and my sister in front of the castle when it was like that too. It was our first adult free Disney trip.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## YensidCamper

Christmas Decorations during Thanksgiving Week


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## YensidCamper




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## stanmills34

Site 113 great site very easy to back in to..


----------



## bama_ed

stanmills34 said:


> Site 113 great site very easy to back in to..



Very nice Stan.  100 loop is down in the middle of the action!  

Bama ED


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## bama_ed

2goofycampers,

You armadillo picture above reminds me that it seems I saw more of those creatures on this most recent trip.  Maybe it was chance.  

Bama ED


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Gdad

My favorite time & place at the Fort-




Making the perfect marshmallow by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tiggerdad

2goofycampers said:


>



Whoa!  I haven't even been there yet, but that looks like the "This is the view on your way out of the Fort" picture.  Not so sure I like that one


----------



## Judith27

You armadillo picture above reminds me that it seems I saw more of those creatures on this most recent trip.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Gdad

Our 'back yard' at site 618- our favorite so far.  We loved being so close to the sing-a-long.




Back of 618 by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## auntie

Gdad said:


> Our 'back yard' at site 618- our favorite so far.  We loved being so close to the sing-a-long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of 618 by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr




 Love the reflection of the bridge in the water.


----------



## SinceDay1

I can not remember what I have posted and have not, so I hope these are not reposted photos....


----------



## SinceDay1

This is right after the WDW opened, there use to be this truck that went "looping" and sold drinks and snacks. That is me about to make a big purchase, I miss this truck.


----------



## Mouse14

Gdad said:


> Our 'back yard' at site 618- our favorite so far.  We loved being so close to the sing-a-long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of 618 by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr




i love this picture, wish tents could be in this loop...


----------



## 2goofycampers

Mouse14 said:


> i love this picture, wish tents could be in this loop...



Tents can go in all loops.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## SinceDay1

Gdad said:


> Our 'back yard' at site 618- our favorite so far.  We loved being so close to the sing-a-long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of 618 by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr



I agree, I have actually thought about saving this photo and having it printed and framed for our 5ver! There are so many great places at FW for some great shots, I want to personally thank everyone for sharing theirs with us!!


----------



## UndercoverMama

2goofycampers said:


>



Is this by the quiet pool?  I saw a picture of a hot tub near the big pool and it looked larger than this.


----------



## 2goofycampers

UndercoverMama said:


> Is this by the quiet pool?  I saw a picture of a hot tub near the big pool and it looked larger than this.



Yes, this is the quiet pool by the cabin loops.


----------



## Gdad

Thanks all!  One from the campfire sing-a-long.




Lu by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## pmdeve

We will be staying at the cabins in July.  Does anyone have pictures of the cabin loops? How far back do the cabins go from the road?


----------



## SinceDay1

pmdeve said:


> We will be staying at the cabins in July.  Does anyone have pictures of the cabin loops? How far back do the cabins go from the road?



I will check to see if we have any, if not we are at Wilderness Lodge now and will try to go get some. Which road, the main one or the loop road the cabins are on?


----------



## pmdeve

Any pictures you have will be wonderful.  My husband and I just finished looked at all the pictures on the picture thread.  We are so excited.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## CommaHolly

such awesome pictures!!  We are spending friday and saturday night there in our pop up and we can't WAIT!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## storyteller

Good picture...


----------



## storyteller

YensidCamper said:


> A little fuzzy, taken on phone without a flash at dusk.



Anybody swimming?


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## storyteller

jeepfreak said:


> I realize this isn't the Fort but this is the only thread I hang out on and ran across this 1996 photo of the Castle made to look like it was covered in frosting. Thats the DW waving. Hope you enjoy.



We were there too. our honeymoon... great times. I'll see if I have some pics.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## jeepfreak

site 101


----------



## SinceDay1

jeepfreak said:


> site 101



To me, the best part of being at FW, kicking back and enjoying the day!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## marclichon

I know this probably sounds weird... but I've never seen a picture of a restroom that gave me a warm and fuzzy before... only happy Disney Camping could cause that response; I've never felt that way about a State Park 



2goofycampers said:


>


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

*I found this image online somewhere long ago.  If it is yours, I apologize.  I 'aged' it a little bit, and just printed it out to hang on the wall in my Railroad room at home.*


----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## jonimce

jeepfreak said:


>



I so wish I were pulling into here right now.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## B.B. Sots

ynottony99 said:


>



This one is fantastic.


----------



## tiggerdad

ynottony99 said:


> *I found this image online somewhere long ago.  If it is yours, I apologize.  I 'aged' it a little bit, and just printed it out to hang on the wall in my Railroad room at home.*



You have a railroad room?


----------



## ynottony99

tiggerdad said:


> You have a railroad room?



*Why yes, yes I do!   It is something I've wanted for a long time, and when we moved into the condo a few months ago, we made it happen.  It is a small space, so I have had to get creative, but I have managed to place a genuine FWRR tie and misc hardware in there, along with my G scale FWRR engine and 5 cars.  It's a work in progress, but I love that space. *


----------



## jeepfreak

Electic boat parade


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## dreamer03

ynottony99 said:


>



We're the pollinators!!!!!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## ynottony99

*Another morning shot from 1500.*


----------



## SinceDay1

A great way to start the morning, wishing I was right there...


----------



## SinceDay1

I can hear that whistle blow, a great sound to wake up to!


----------



## ynottony99

SinceDay1 said:


> I can hear that whistle blow, a great sound to wake up to!



*I agree!!!!  I miss the horns they had before though.  I know they were too loud for some folks, but I loved um!!!  Great pictures, by the way!!!*


----------



## Mouse14

SinceDay1 said:


> A great way to start the morning, wishing I was right there...



Looks really low


----------



## SinceDay1

> I agree!!!! I miss the horns they had before though. I know they were too loud for some folks, but I loved um!!! Great pictures, by the way!!!



Thanks! I do enjoy taking them to share and I really enjoy all the ones you take, that are great and make the time between seem less and less, so please keep them coming!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## SinceDay1

Wishing I was walking into those doors....


----------



## SinceDay1

Sitting right here is the best part of the trip!!


----------



## SinceDay1

A welcome site!


----------



## SinceDay1

Anyone care to play a game or two?


----------



## SinceDay1

DW day dream then, I am day dreaming now about being right there....


----------



## storyteller

Nice busy campsite... love it.


----------



## fsmith2845

SinceDay1 said:


>


 

Wish I was on that bus!!


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4

Waiting for the bus


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

ynottony99 said:


>



It's like.........


He can read my mind........


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## SinceDay1

tiggerdad said:


>



I can see us there now... I am in a plane heading home from an Alaskan cruise, which was beautiful! Now setting my sites on the Fort!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## SinceDay1

ynottony99 said:


>



I can hear the music and laughter and the corny jokes, it is a blast! Thanks Tony for the recent postings, I have some more I will up load, just have to remember which ones I have already posted.... Thanks again!


----------



## articfox676

Your pictures are great what brand of camera did you use???


----------



## ynottony99

articfox676 said:


> Your pictures are great what brand of camera did you use???



*I have a Nikon D3100 with just the standard lens that came with it.  I'm hoping to get a better lens soon.  Too many other priorities getting in the way!*


----------



## MedicBill




----------



## storyteller

jeepfreak said:


>



Wish I was in that line right now... could use some Fort wilderness magic


----------



## bama_ed

storyteller said:


> Wish I was in that line right now... could use some Fort wilderness magic



storyteller,

all you have to do is drive up to the guard and tell him....

"uh, I'm here to see a guy named jeepfreek".

"It's probably listed under 'J'".

"I think he's here right now".  

Bama ED


----------



## storyteller

bama_ed said:


> storyteller,
> 
> all you have to do is drive up to the guard and tell him....
> 
> "uh, I'm here to see a guy named jeepfreek".
> 
> "It's probably listed under 'J'".
> 
> "I think he's here right now".
> 
> Bama ED



would love too...


----------



## ogfalconsr

I'm thinking...I miss this place already. What a downer to go back to work after being at the 'Fort'.


----------



## ogfalconsr

I just happened to be sitting under the awning kicking back and saw this falcon land on the campsite power pole across from our 625 site.


----------



## guardwife66

ogfalconsr said:


> I'm thinking...I miss this place already. What a downer to go back to work after being at the 'Fort'.



I ALWAYS miss the Fort before we are completely out of the drive.  I could live there year round and be perfectly happy.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## HdnOut2WDW

Just wanted to thank everyone who takes the time to post such great pictures.  Some people would probably look at some of them and say "Well thats just a picture of a swimming pool or a building" but to me it is like being transported to a most wonderful place to have all my daily cares taken away.  Again thanks to all of you who post the pics.

  Sydney       Samantha


----------



## ynottony99

HdnOut2WDW said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone who takes the time to post such great pictures.  Some people would probably look at some of them and say "Well thats just a picture of a swimming pool or a building" but to me it is like being transported to a most wonderful place to have all my daily cares taken away.  Again thanks to all of you who post the pics.
> 
> Sydney       Samantha



I think we all agree with you!!!  That's why we all post many similar pictures of the same ole thing!!!  It's always nice to get a glimpse from 'home'.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

ynottony99 said:


>



Ominous picture Tony.  Where ya been, bro?

Bama ED


----------



## ynottony99

Been spending more time on the Photography Threads recently.  I do have a few more pics from our recent trip.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ogfalconsr

Dancing in the rain!


----------



## bama_ed

I've been "that guy" before....

Bama ED


----------



## storyteller

bama_ed said:


> I've been "that guy" before....
> 
> Bama ED



I've been that guy who has to carry everything....see him in the back there  even the kids.  I wish someone took a picture of me... that was only a couple of years ago at the fort.... wife just starting laughing as I wrote this... she said "you seemed happy or were you crying for help, OOPS" still laughing she is!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1

Oh what a view, counting the days until I am right there!!


----------



## SinceDay1

Let's kick off the weekend the best way we can!!


----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## ynottony99

SinceDay1 said:


>



*Love the pictures, especially this one!*


----------



## SinceDay1

> Love the pictures, especially this one!



Thanks Tony, I look forward to seeing the great pictures you take as well, thank you for sharing!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## SinceDay1

ynottony99 said:


>



Gotta love the flowers at the Fort! Great picture.... Makes me want to be there right now!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## musket mickey

Nice photos I wish I was there


----------



## SinceDay1

musket mickey said:


> Nice photos I wish I was there



Thanks! I do enjoy sharing them, as well, Tony has some of the best ones on here, I will continue to share, as it keeps me connected with the Fort until I return!!


----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## AndrewJackson

Love the picture of the Loop 900 comfort station. My parents go to FW every March for 2 weeks. We usually join them for 1 week.  We stay at another WDW resort, but spend a lot of time at the Fort riding bikes, grilling steaks, etc. Loop 900 is like a 2nd home to me.


----------



## SinceDay1

AndrewJackson said:


> Love the picture of the Loop 900 comfort station. My parents go to FW every March for 2 weeks. We usually join them for 1 week.  We stay at another WDW resort, but spend a lot of time at the Fort riding bikes, grilling steaks, etc. Loop 900 is like a 2nd home to me.



I love to share them, it helps me when I am away..... I have some more to share.... We always stay in the 900 loop as well, great location in the Fort!! Have a great day!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers

As you can see it can be towed with a  car.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## jeepfreak

Now thats better!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Southern Bell

[/IMG]


----------



## Southern Bell




----------



## Southern Bell




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## MedicBill




----------



## MedicBill




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## bama_ed

So 'freak, are you tryin' to say you know important people at the Fort?  

Bama ED


----------



## MedicBill

bama_ed said:


> So 'freak, are you tryin' to say you know important people at the Fort?
> 
> Bama ED




I saw those guys in concert once!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## CampingDad

[/IMG]

Sorry for the bad picture we spotted this as we were leaving the pool right where the cart path ends by the road. I didn't want him to slip under the water before I could get the picture.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## jeepfreak

site 1116


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Ivette1980

Dear PenskeSth1, I am in dire need of information on how to go about camping on the Disney grounds. I aspire and ambitiously want to take the a road trip in an RV from NYC to Orlando, FL. Is there anything you can help me with as far as how does it work. I was admiring your picture of your RV. 

Did you stay on camp grounds in the RV, Cabin,  or both?


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Maggie at the Fort




----------



## bama_ed




----------



## scotiacat

bama_ed said:


>



That's going to leave a mark!

But seriously, I hope everyone is OK. This should be a good lesson to everyone, regardless of the circumstances around this to keep trailering safety in mind. Always, before hopping into the tow vehicle and pulling away, do a quick walkaround (ie. circle check) of the trailer. Make sure slideouts are in, steps up, antenna down, elctricity and hoses put away, etc...


----------



## kbert

This looks like a structural failure on its own. I can't see any sign of impact on the slide out and the opening on the side of the trailer seems to perfectly aligned with the fallen slide.
Still good advice about walk arounds though. I do one when ever we stop for gas or breaks.


----------



## FireEngine70

2goofycampers said:


>



Where is this?


----------



## innoculation

FireEngine70 said:


> Where is this?



By the main pool  Facing the pool - waterslide on the right - this is on the farside on the left.


----------



## SinceDay1

bama_ed said:


> http://s947.photobucket.com/user/ba...2013/IMG_20130411_124528_zps233580d4.jpg.html



Does anyone know what actually happened? It looks like awning is still out too and that is a WDW truck in the picture, that is not a good way to end or begin a trip, I too hope no one was hurt....

Richard


----------



## 2goofycampers

A tree fell on the camper. It was in BE's latest TR.


----------



## bama_ed

2goofycampers said:


> A tree fell on the camper. It was in BE's latest TR.



Yes it was in site 220 during my recent trip (it actually happened the day before this picture was taken).  A tree to the right of the trailer rotted in the trunk from water intrusion and the top third of the tree fell out of the sky at suppertime (no high winds).  Fell on the slide out and snapped it clean off.  Nobody got hurt.

Bama Ed


----------



## MedicBill




----------



## MommaluvsDis

I know there's a story there!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers

FireEngine70 said:


> Where is this?



The Fort hot tub.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

2goofycampers said:


>





HEY !!! 
I know that place,,,
I've fished there before !!!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## tlkgt76

ynottony99 said:


>


 

LOVE this picture!!  My husband was pulled up to be the end character with a tutu, what a riot!  Thanks for transporting me back to one of the funniest days of my life.  My daughter and I laughed for days about that experience.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

KevinNYC said:


> Here is an old advertisement I found highlighting FW Camping in the 1970's:




I was going thru some old post pictures, I thought this was very cool,,notice Mickey Mouse waving from the engine.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Born 2 Fish

proudmomof4 said:


>



I am reposting other peoples old pics again,,

this is a pic of the marina beach the year it snowed a lot, 

just kidd'n ! but it does look like a snowy beach !


----------



## ynottony99

*Well, I've been gone for a while, but here is a dusty one from a few years ago.*


----------



## bama_ed

ynottony99 said:


> *Well, I've been gone for a while, but here is a dusty one from a few years ago.*



Glad to have you back, buddy! 

Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

Tony!  Glad to see your posts man.  Your pics helped convince me to come to the Fort for the first time last year.  Funny, I was just wondering the other night where you were.  Good to hear from ya.

Sent from my Desire HD using DISBoards


----------



## 2goofycampers

We have missed ya. Welcome back!


----------



## ynottony99

*Yeah I am still alive and kickin'!  Life has kept me busy doing lots of good things, but non FW and DIS related.   

We cancelled our plans to attend the Carolwood Pacific Historical Society, Un-meeting this year. However we are going for a day trip tomorrow that will be spent between WL, FW and MK. 

Great to see this thread is still alive.  Nice to see so many of the 'old timers' and new ones too, sharing some wonderful photos!*


----------



## SinceDay1

Glad to see you back Tony! Life does that from time to time, look forward to seeing some other photos from you soon. I found a bunch I took on a flash card and thought about this thread the other day!

Richatd


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tony !! How awesome it is to see you !
As you know, I'm a man of few words rotfl2 but I'd like to say that we have sure missed you and your beautiful captions. I am not a good photographer and the views from your camera make the most excellent memories from our trips .


----------



## BigJon

I've been going to Disney World since I was a kid..and me, Mom and Dad camped there back in the 70's, in a "slide-on" truck camper. Now if I were to step back in that same camper, it would seem like a "cracker box"! But I had the best time at Fort Wilderness. Just a few months ago, back in May, we were staying off-site, and one day, while the ladies went shopping, I drove to Fort Wilderness and went exploring. (I usually do this on almost every Disney World trip) It brought back some great memories of the Railroad days at the fort. When I took the picture below, back in 2011. I was walking down the old railroad bed back through the woods, when I came upon a dad and his little girl. Turns out, he was doing the same thing I was doing, tracing the old tracks of the railroad. We talked a few minutes about the FWRR, and then went on our way, back to exploring.


----------



## SinceDay1

BigJon said:


> I've been going to Disney World since I was a kid..and me, Mom and Dad camped there back in the 70's, in a "slide-on" truck camper. Now if I were to step back in that same camper, it would seem like a "cracker box"! But I had the best time at Fort Wilderness. Just a few months ago, back in May, we were staying off-site, and one day, while the ladies went shopping, I drove to Fort Wilderness and went exploring. (I usually do this on almost every Disney World trip) It brought back some great memories of the Railroad days at the fort. When I took the picture below, back in 2011. I was walking down the old railroad bed back through the woods, when I came upon a dad and his little girl. Turns out, he was doing the same thing I was doing, tracing the old tracks of the railroad. We talked a few minutes about the FWRR, and then went on our way, back to exploring.



Loved that Railroad, found my old ticket the other day to ride it. Thanks for sharing!

Richard


----------



## ynottony99

*I spent part of Saturday afternoon visiting the Fort.  I am sorry to report that the wagons didn't all make it.  It appears that there was an attack, at the Settlement.  Wagon took a beatin'..............*


----------



## ynottony99

*Disregard my previous attempt at humor (wagon train attacked).  

I see that Mickey has had a wardrobe change down at the Meadow Trading Post.
This is how he has been dressed for many years.  Farmer Mickey was 'OK', but not really what The Fort is all about.......IMHO.



Here he is now.  A CM told me he got the Wilderness Mickey outfit in the last few months.


*


----------



## RitchG

Greetings.

I was in FL for business a while back and spent a couple days at WDW. Went to The Fort and captured some images I've always wanted to get but couldn't (the family wanted to go to the parks, of all things).

Here's one of the beach around sunset:





Thanx.
---Ritch


----------



## BigJon

Picture taken from "Marshmellow Marsh" looking back toward the Contemporary Resort, Bay Lake Tower and the Magic Kingdom...


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


> *I spent part of Saturday afternoon visiting the Fort.  I am sorry to report that the wagons didn't all make it.  It appears that there was an attack, at the Settlement.  Wagon took a beatin'..............*



Looks like Disney has Sequestration of their own happening, doesn't it, 

Awesome pis everyone, 
Okay, I'm officially home sick.


----------



## RitchG

Greetings.

Since no one has yet posted today, here's another from my photo-only Fort trip:





Thanx.
---Ritch


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Oldie but Goldies



ynottony99 said:


>


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Oldie but Goldies, 
part 2



BayLake Campers said:


> Early morning


----------



## ynottony99

*Have you seen these 2 in their CM outfits?  I hear that when the morning crew comes in to open  the Meadow Trading Post, they never know where they will turn up.*


----------



## SinceDay1

ynottony99 said:


> Have you seen these 2 in their CM outfits?  I hear that when the morning crew comes in to open  the Meadow Trading Post, they never know where they will turn up.
> http://s103.photobucket.com/user/ynottony99/media/FW Day Trip August 30 2013/DSC_0122.jpg.html



Now that is funny, would be a great item for them to sale at the Fort!

Richard


----------



## RitchG

Greetings.

Here is another image from my photo-only Fort trip:





Thanx.
---Ritch


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BigJon




----------



## Born 2 Fish

Couple more Oldie Goldies




Gdad said:


>





ynottony99 said:


>


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Boy Howdy I could sure use a mess'a these this morning,,mmmmmmmmm.



ynottony99 said:


>


----------



## ynottony99

Born 2 Fish said:


> Boy Howdy I could sure use a mess'a these this morning,,mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## MedicBill

13 days to go.......


----------



## RitchG

Thanx.
---Ritch


----------



## dmaxphil




----------



## ynottony99

*Getting into mischief....*


----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


> *Getting into mischief....*


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Another one of tony's pics that I love.
And I too miss it.




ynottony99 said:


>


----------



## RitchG

(dmaxphil-nice image!)
Here's another one from a few months ago:




Thanx.
---Ritch


----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## Born 2 Fish

ynottony99 said:


>



The sign may not be there anymore,
but it won't be long before we are here !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Hey MedicBill, does this ring any bells ?


----------



## MedicBill

Born 2 Fish said:


> Hey MedicBill, does this ring any bells ?



yummmmm!


----------



## MedicBill

Wishes from the beach at Fort Wilderness on 10/1/13!


----------



## RitchG




----------



## ddavis6901

How do I post a picture on here?


----------



## RitchG




----------



## RitchG

ddavis6901 said:


> How do I post a picture on here?



First, you will need to upload your image to an image hosting service such as Flickr, Smugmug, PhotoBucket or the like. I have my own website so I just use that.

After you have uploaded your image, the site can supply a sharing URL. This varies from site to site, but if you look for instructions on Sharing on that site you should be able to find out more information.

When creating your Reply here on the Boards, click on the little Picture icon (a mountain with a yellow background) and insert the URL you got from your image hosting site into the dialog box.

Preview your post and you should see your image in your reply.

Good Luck.
---Ritch


----------



## 2goofycampers

ddavis6901 said:


> How do I post a picture on here?



and you have to have at least 10 posts.


----------



## BigJon

Anyone recognize this? It was near the parking lot at Typhoon Lagoon in 2010 when I took this picture........I use to ride it at Fort Wilderness....."back in the day"!


----------



## N365PA

I bet some of those Carrolwood people would love to get their hands on that and do a fantastic restoration! 

I love the picture above with the metal plates. Makes me want to go camping just looking at it!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

BigJon said:


> Anyone recognize this? It was near the parking lot at Typhoon Lagoon in 2010 when I took this picture........I use to ride it at Fort Wilderness....."back in the day"!



I don't recognize this , but it is a very cool picture,,boat,,pontoon. I wonder what they used it for


----------



## Flametamr

Obviously it is an old FW train car but I am wonder too why they put it on pontoons. Was it ever used to carry people like this ???


----------



## stpetedisneydad

I think the pontoons were just to blend it in with the theme at TL. I thought at one time this was repurposed as a snack bar at TL in the parking area.


----------



## BigJon

I had heard this old FWRR car was at Typhoon Lagoon, so I had to take some pictures of it (back in 2010)




Upon closer inspection, I noticed the door was unlocked....




I don't remember an air conditioning unit on the side when I rode these things at the fort!!!!




And I...yes only I get the top secret pictures of what's inside...




I wonder where this railroad car is at now......anyone????
Wish they would restore it, and place it on display at the fort. Now that would be cool.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

BigJon, LOVE the pics 

Here's a rehashed pic from the past,,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

This is one of Tony's pic from the past.
Can anyone pick out Bear Head rock ?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Rehashed pic,,,a blast from the past,


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## staceyrhood

[/URL][/IMG]
Friday October 18, 2013 3:00pm


----------



## staceyrhood

[/URL][/IMG]

Sunday October 20, 2013 6:00pm
Our son fishing along the trail behind the 300 loop...lots of fish jumping...none biting


----------



## staceyrhood

[/URL][/IMG]

lawnmower tree
Sunday October, 18


----------



## staceyrhood

all set up! Site 846 Friday October 18, 2013 1:00pm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## staceyrhood

view from the fishing spot






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tiggerdad

Great set of picks Stacey.


----------



## MedicBill




----------



## Born 2 Fish

OMG Bill,,I've never seen such a white out blinding snow storm ! Where'd ya take that pic ?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Another BEAUTIFUL rehash from our Tony,,


----------



## coconut92

That one of Tony's is beautiful. I got a D3100 for my birthday and next summer, I am taking my daughter there as a graduation present. I cannot wait. No joke! I don't know how many days we are going to get to stay, depends on $$ of course, but even if it's only a few days, it will be so worth it! I love all the pics! Keep them coming!


----------



## SinceDay1

Anyone up for a ride?


----------



## SinceDay1

Just in case someone on here likes fishing!


----------



## SinceDay1

Here is a great thing to see on the way to the Magic Kingdom!


----------



## snowmedic




----------



## Born 2 Fish

snowmedic said:


>



very way cool,,me likey.


----------



## snowmedic

Born 2 Fish said:


> very way cool,,me likey.



Thanks.  I have never seen one posted of the water parade and came across this one.


----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## Zabnee




----------



## Born 2 Fish

Zabnee said:


>



Great pic,


----------



## Zabnee

Born 2 Fish said:


> Great pic,



Thanks, Frank..  here's another one!


----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## Zabnee

It's been a while since we've had a pic of the day....  does this little cutie belong to anyone here?


----------



## DVCBill

we have looked EVERYWHERE for a Ft Wild railroad pic...where did u get it? Thanks Bill from Marco Island!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

And yet another oldie but goldie,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Two inna row,,this ones from Tony,


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## jess2008

When do they do the water parade?


----------



## snowmedic

Jess,
 from last that I remember the water parade is @9:30-9:45.  It has a few shows at the other resorts before it gets to the Fort.  Then after the parade is the fireworks.  You can't see the parade as it is going in front of the beach, but when it gets in to viewing area then the lights and music come on.  It is really nice to see.


----------



## bama_ed

BTW, I want to grow up and have the opportunity to take all the pictures that ynottony99 posts.    You're my hero, brother!

I bought this Christmas ornament on my March 2012 trip so it must have been left over from the 2011 Christmas season.  I was in the 1500 loop and on the last day needed to find another loop to empty my gray tank since there is no dump station at the Fort.  While I was backed into the 500 loop I took this snap.  That was a great trip.





Bama Ed


----------



## whitney37354

bama_ed said:


> BTW, I want to grow up and have the opportunity to take all the pictures that ynottony99 posts.    You're my hero, brother!
> 
> I bought this Christmas ornament on my March 2012 trip so it must have been left over from the 2011 Christmas season.  I was in the 1500 loop and on the last day needed to find another loop to empty my gray tank since there is no dump station at the Fort.  While I was backed into the 500 loop I took this snap.  That was a great trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bama Ed



I just got the same ornament in October 2013.  It is at the top of my small tree.


----------



## ynottony99

*Glad to see the thread still alive.  I love seeing the old pics!  I just don't make it to the Fort like I use to.  Hope we see more new pics soon!!!

Here is one from a day trip a few weeks ago.  One of the buses with the new wraps.*


----------



## rav4lcrv

Thank you all for your Beautiful creative pictures, spent the last 2 days enjoying them all. Planning our March trip to the Fort. It's -5 here right now so the Fl. weather looks inviting


----------



## SinceDay1

Here I am waiting to pay for chips, this was about 1976 on the second trip camping that summer, they had this cool olde timey truck that came to each loop with food and snacks. Wished they would bring that back!

Richard


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Bear Head rock at the Meadows store pond.



the Bear is going after the stick.


----------



## pluto67

How about the Mako shark that's going after the bear that's going after the stick?


----------



## 2goofycampers

pluto67 said:


> How about the Mako shark that's going after the bear that's going after the stick?



Good eye. And welcome to the camping board.


----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## pluto67

thanx !


----------



## bama_ed

Born 2 Fish said:


>



So I take it you've arrived?  Bama ED


----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Born 2 Fish




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## SinceDay1

I can hear the horn right now!

Richard


----------



## Born 2 Fish

AndrewJackson said:


>



very nice vibrant blue colors


----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## RFP

So, here's our little home in the 'wilderness'  !


----------



## RFP

And one more... this time showing our next door neighbors' "Scrooges!"

[URL=http://s5.photobucket.com/user/z-me-go/media/DSC_9045_zps7a4d2ff4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## auntie

RFP said:


> So, here's our little home in the 'wilderness'  !




Very Nice!


----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## WECAMP2

My goal in life is to captain one of these


----------



## JETS70

RFP said:


> So, here's our little home in the 'wilderness'  !


My DW and I really like your tiny camper!
Here is a picture of ours on its maiden voyage to the Fort last Thanksgiving.


----------



## lodge

Great campers! Super thread!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## chateau

Oh my!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## storyteller

SinceDay1 said:


> Here I am waiting to pay for chips, this was about 1976 on the second trip camping that summer, they had this cool olde timey truck that came to each loop with food and snacks. Wished they would bring that back!
> 
> Richard



Now that is awesome.. Brings back a lot of great memories. Thanks


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## N365PA

WECAMP2 said:


> My goal in life is to captain one of these



Hopefully they're still around when I retire in 17 years because thats my goal as well!


----------



## nabi

They may be airborne by then...maybe right up your alley!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

Tony, all those pix look so peaceful.  <sigh>  

Bama ED


----------



## ynottony99

*Been wishing I could be there.  'Strolling' through some albums, and sharing a few here and there.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1




----------



## SinceDay1

I was lucky enough to see Big D get his 20 year of service award, what a great guy and blessing he is to everyone he comes in contact with!


----------



## ynottony99

SinceDay1 said:


> I was lucky enough to see Big D get his 20 year of service award, what a great guy and blessing he is to everyone he comes in contact with!



*That is really nice.  He is one of my favorites for sure.  One day he got tired of filling my mason jar of tea over and over.  So he came back with a pitcher of tea and put a straw in it for me!!!!  
*


----------



## SinceDay1

> That is really nice. He is one of my favorites for sure. One day he got tired of filling my mason jar of tea over and over. So he came back with a pitcher of tea and put a straw in it for me!!!!



Tony, he is an awesome person, more cast members need to learn from Big D! He is always a blessing to me and my family, it was a true honor to be there and see a great man get rewarded!

Richard


----------



## VikingInMouseEars

SinceDay1 said:


> I was lucky enough to see Big D get his 20 year of service award, what a great guy and blessing he is to everyone he comes in contact with!



Thats great!  While we don't stay at FW, Trails End is one of our favorite places to eat on property.  We had this gentleman for our waiter at breakfast 2 years ago and we still talk about him, what a great personality.  I am a big guy like he is and he brought me some kind of special juice that he had concocted to "keep me healthy".  So glad to hear that he is as highly thought of by others as he was by us.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99

*Just thought I'd share another pic of one of our favorite servers.*


----------



## chateau

<like!>


----------



## bama_ed

It should be noted that this thread has surpassed one million views.

Keep it going towards two million!  You guys are fabulous.  

Bama Ed

PS - special helmet tap to poster ynottony99 who had a picture on page 1 of this thread.  That was in year 2006.


----------



## SinceDay1

Awesome!!   Thanks Tony for all the photos you share and for the one of Big D! Keep them coming friends!

Richard


----------



## JETS70

Can you say "relaxed"





Not exactly "from the Fort".........


----------



## Belle5

ynottony99 said:


> *Just thought I'd share another pic of one of our favorite servers.*



This guy is just terrific and really knows how to put magic into a Disney guest's vacation!


----------



## ynottony99

Belle5 said:


> This guy is just terrific and really knows how to put magic into a Disney guest's vacation!



*Everyone be sure and let him know the next time you see him,  that he is being talked about on the DIS.  I am sure he will appreciate it!!

I remember how much Ken appreciated all of the nice comments he was receiving here.
Here is the link to one of those, that Ken actually logged onto and commented. His one and only post on the Dis.*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1276102


----------



## SinceDay1

ynottony99 said:


> *Everyone be sure and let him know the next time you see him,  that he is being talked about on the DIS.  I am sure he will appreciate it!!
> 
> I remember how much Ken appreciated all of the nice comments he was receiving here.
> Here is the link to one of those, that Ken actually logged onto and commented. His one and only post on the Dis.*
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1276102



I agree 110%, we will be at Trails End this Sunday and hope he is there. Does anyone know his real name is, I have heard it many times, but for the life of me, I can not remember it. 

Richard


----------



## Nan P

Hi SinceDay1, ynottony99's message right above yours has a link with a thank you message from Ken on page 2 of that link.  He signed it Ken Walley.


----------



## JETS70

I really like to sit on the porch in a rocking chair in the evenings at TE.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SinceDay1

Nan P said:


> Hi SinceDay1, ynottony99's message right above yours has a link with a thank you message from Ken on page 2 of that link.  He signed it Ken Walley.



Thanks Nan, I did see that, but I was wondering if anyone knew Big D's name, I always have called him, Big D. I did hear it the other day when they gave him the award, but can not remember it at all, goes with getting old I guess  LOL

Richard


----------



## ynottony99

SinceDay1 said:


> Thanks Nan, I did see that, but I was wondering if anyone knew Big D's name, I always have called him, Big D. I did hear it the other day when they gave him the award, but can not remember it at all, goes with getting old I guess  LOL
> 
> Richard



*His name is Donnell.  Not sure if that is the correct spelling.*


----------



## SinceDay1

ynottony99 said:


> His name is Donnell.  Not sure if that is the correct spelling.



You are right my friend! We will be eating there in the morning, I hope he is working.

Richard


----------



## SamRoc




----------



## SamRoc

Really miss the Fort, hoping to be there on Halloween this year!


----------



## SamRoc

Figured i would post this one from a few years ago from the Halloween decorations.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Ayleana

Thank you for all the wonderful photos of Fort Wilderness! It has really gotten my family ready for our first camping trip later this year. I do wish there were more photos of tent campers. I can't wait to experience the serenity of the Fort!


----------



## friendofeeyore

Thanks Tony for all of the great pictures - makes me home sick for FW. We are planning our next trip in April 2015


----------



## SamRoc




----------



## connor2002

Awesome shot, lighting perfect!




ynottony99 said:


>


----------



## ynottony99

*Thanks!  I'm glad you like some of the pics!  I've been looking back through my old albums and wishing we were there.   I'm looking forward to our first Fort Wilderness vacation in a while now, hopefully for a week in October!  *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DisneyMom73

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing that one


----------



## hstrickland

These pictures are awesome guys!!! Can hardly wait until our trip...not long now!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ynottony99

2goofycampers said:


>



*Looks chilly!  Brrrr!!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

Tony, I love your pix brother.

I have no problem with all the pix u post but I was wondering when will u be back at the fort next for real?

I was hoping I could carry your camera bag or golf clubs or something like that.

Bama ed


----------



## ynottony99

bama_ed said:


> Tony, I love your pix brother.
> 
> I have no problem with all the pix u post but I was wondering when will u be back at the fort next for real?
> 
> I was hoping I could carry your camera bag or golf clubs or something like that.
> 
> Bama ed



*Hmmm???  A caddy huh???  We might be able to work something out!  We are hoping to go sometime around the end of October this year.  I will be our first trip in some time. *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

ynottony99 said:


> *Hmmm???  A caddy huh???  We might be able to work something out!  We are hoping to go sometime around the end of October this year.  I will be our first trip in some time. *



Yeah, you can call me your camera caddy.

Seriously, though, in years past I have been a employee-caddy for a PGA-sponsored event where we needed caddies to carry the bags for some of our bigger customer executives on Pro-Am days:  Tuesdays and Wednesdays of a tour week (3 amateurs pay money to play with a professional PGA player).

I wanted an excuse to get out of the office so I put my name in the ear of the Event Director and when he had an Account Manager cancel to carry the bag for one of his customers, the ED remembered my name and called me.  I was on the road in less than 24 hours headed to Gotham City to tote a bag.

I got a crash course in PGA caddying-I had the little colored vest and everything.  I lived "inside the ropes and the clubhouse" for two days.  Tony, this will help me when I carry your camera bag so bear with me.

There are 3 rules to caddying on the PGA Pro-Am days:

1.  Show up (don't be like my predecessor and cancel out)
2.  Keep up (your Am doesn't want to wait for you in the fairway to tote his 60 lb bag)
3.  Shut up (don't say, "Oh, I bet we can find your ball over by those houses, Mr. Scupper")

Tony, I promise to be good.  

Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

Hey Ed...you got something on your nose brother.

Tony, your pics are great as usual.  I always believed that your pics helped convince me and DW to give the Fort a try.  Keep em coming.

P.S.
If you take Ed up on the caddy thing be sure to get us a pic of him lugging that stuff around.


----------



## bama_ed

tiggerdad said:


> Hey Ed...you got something on your nose brother.



Tony's campsite was pictured in one of my past trip reports.  He had probably my favorite site in all of the Fort.  In the 1500 loop back against the canal in the biggest site on the loop (1511).





Tony that was back in spring 2011...


----------



## ynottony99

bama_ed said:


> Tony's campsite was pictured in one of my past trip reports.  He had probably my favorite site in all of the Fort.  In the 1500 loop back against the canal in the biggest site on the loop (1511).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony that was back in spring 2011...



*This is one of my favorite sites too.  This was one of my favorite trips as well.  When we were forced to downsize and leave the 35' travel trailer for a tent, I wasn't sure how we would do.  WE LOVE IT!!!  Looking forward to our next trip!!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## SamRoc

This picture was taken 24 years ago! It was our first trip to the cabins with my Dad. We were celebrating my daughters 1st birthday (she will be 25 this month) and my son was 5 years old. My Dad is 94 now and i'm visiting him at my sisters in North Carolina. Love this picture! Great memories!


----------



## ynottony99

SamRoc said:


> This picture was taken 24 years ago! It was our first trip to the cabins with my Dad. We were celebrating my daughters 1st birthday (she will be 25 this month) and my son was 5 years old. My Dad is 94 now and i'm visiting him at my sisters in North Carolina. Love this picture! Great memories!



*Great picture!  Thanks for sharing!  *


----------



## loriandmatt

I saw Ken mentioned on the previous page, any idea if Ken is still at the Trails End?    he made our Fort stays so memorable.   we will finally be returning to the Fort later this summer and hoped to see him and say hi.  I know he would not remember us, but at least we could tell him how much we remember him.  he stands out among CM's.


----------



## jeffrey1966

I finally figured out how to post pictures!  This was our setup at site 115.


----------



## jeffrey1966




----------



## bama_ed

jeffrey1966 said:


> I finally figured out how to post pictures!  This was our setup at site 115.



Look at the furniture!  

Jeffrey, you look like you could settle in there for about a 6-month stay...

Bama Ed


----------



## jeffrey1966

bama_ed said:
			
		

> Look at the furniture!
> 
> Jeffrey, you look like you could settle in there for about a 6-month stay...
> 
> Bama Ed



Yeah, We we're really comfortable for our 10 days.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## jeffrey1966

A weekend to remember those who have given so much.


----------



## jeffrey1966

This is the one I meant to post.


----------



## SinceDay1

Tony did you drowned shooting that one? Hahaha, bet you got wet!

Richard


----------



## ynottony99

SinceDay1 said:


> Tony did you drowned shooting that one? Hahaha, bet you got wet!
> 
> Richard



No, I didn't get wet taking the picture.  But when I got home today, the picture sure looked inviting and cool!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## SinceDay1

Hey Tony, you going to the Fort the first week of June? We will be there for the week, would like to meet you.

Richard


----------



## ynottony99

SinceDay1 said:


> Hey Tony, you going to the Fort the first week of June? We will be there for the week, would like to meet you.
> 
> Richard



No, I wish we were!!!  We are going in October.


----------



## SinceDay1

ynottony99 said:


> No, I wish we were!!!  We are going in October.



Bummer! We are doing a DCL cruise in October this year. Hope we can meet up there one day!

Richard


----------



## tiggerdad

I'll try and get some pics in November if I can find something Tony hasn't already posted a pic of...

;-)


----------



## SinceDay1

tiggerdad said:


> I'll try and get some pics in November if I can find something Tony hasn't already posted a pic of...
> 
> ;-)



I know what you mean, I have seen almost everything, but sometimes, I just shoot it from a different angle or whatnot. He does keep us covered in some great photos, as do many others, I love seeing all of them, so shoot and share!! 

Richard


----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## ynottony99

SinceDay1 said:


> I know what you mean, I have seen almost everything, but sometimes, I just shoot it from a different angle or whatnot. He does keep us covered in some great photos, as do many others, I love seeing all of them, so shoot and share!!
> 
> Richard



I really enjoy seeing everyone's pics on this board!  There isn't much left that somebody hasn't taken a pic or 2 or a dozen  of.   But as stated, few of them are really repetitive.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## grumpyaggie

Tony, post #3264 is great. Where were you standing? What time of the day? Is that mist, steam or fog between you and the boat? Unbelievable shot. 
Thank you for putting me at WDW.


----------



## tiggerdad

Looks like Wilderness Lodge hot springs...
Did I guess it?


----------



## hstrickland

tiggerdad said:


> Looks like Wilderness Lodge hot springs...
> Did I guess it?



That's what I thought, too.

Great pics, everyone!!!  Can't wait to get to the Fort next week!!


----------



## ynottony99

hstrickland said:


> That's what I thought, too.
> 
> Great pics, everyone!!!  Can't wait to get to the Fort next week!!





tiggerdad said:


> Looks like Wilderness Lodge hot springs...
> Did I guess it?





grumpyaggie said:


> Tony, post #3264 is great. Where were you standing? What time of the day? Is that mist, steam or fog between you and the boat? Unbelievable shot.
> Thank you for putting me at WDW.



It was indeed taken at the Wilderness Lodge, standing on the boardwalk looking across the geyser.  The boat was coming from Fort Wilderness.


----------



## tiggerdad

Great shot Tony


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## clmhood

Since I'm a newbie...What is this a pic of? And is that building really that tall? Or just oh a hill?


----------



## tiggerdad

That my friend is the Wilderness Lodge.  Yes, it is that tall.  Very impressive and something that should be walked through.  The lobby is huge.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tiggerdad

I figured you had a pic stashed somewhere Tony.


----------



## jeepfreak

Don't think many have seen the beach from 500ft up so here it is . Took my 9yr old Grand Daughter   Parasailing on Bay lake. Have more shots from above if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## SinceDay1

jeepfreak said:


> http://s857.photobucket.com/user/jeepfreak1979/media/005_na.jpg.html  Don't think many have seen the beach from 500ft up so here it is . Took my 9yr old Grand Daughter   Parasailing on Bay lake. Have more shots from above if anyone wants to see them.



That's awesome! Thanks for sharing....

Richard


----------



## ynottony99

jeepfreak said:


> Don't think many have seen the beach from 500ft up so here it is . Took my 9yr old Grand Daughter   Parasailing on Bay lake. Have more shots from above if anyone wants to see them.



What a view!  I'd sure like to see more!!!


----------



## tiggerdad

Don't get many photos from that high up, sure post away...


----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## jeepfreak

Pics were taken with a disposable water proof Fugi camera using only one hand , as I really felt I had to hang on to the harness.


----------



## Disneypeach

Y'all are brave people!


----------



## 4077

jeepfreak said:


> http://s857.photobucket.com/user/jeepfreak1979/media/012_na.jpg.html


  That is very cool!

Makes me wish I had taken pictures back when I used to fly small planes around Orlando and I took "the Disney tour".


----------



## nabi

I was off course on my first long cross country over Florida. Figured where I was immediately when the castle came in view (got to a proper altitude for nearby airspace right now)! My first fond memory of WDW!


----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## jeepfreak

Here's the brave 9 year old getting her harness on. She had no fear at all !


----------



## hstrickland

Made it to the Fort yesterday. Up at the crack of dawn...jumped on the golf cart with my camera and snapped some pics


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

hstrickland, thanks for sharing. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## ynottony99

hstrickland said:


> Made it to the Fort yesterday. Up at the crack of dawn...jumped on the golf cart with my camera and snapped some pics



Beautiful!!!  More please!!!


----------



## hstrickland

roomthreeseventeen said:


> hstrickland, thanks for sharing. Beautiful pictures.



You're very welcome!




ynottony99 said:


> Beautiful!!!  More please!!!



Your wish is my command... 



Another beautiful morning at the Fort!!! Up at 6am...wanted to catch the sunrise.


----------



## ynottony99

hstrickland said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your wish is my command...
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful morning at the Fort!!! Up at 6am...wanted to catch the sunrise.



Beautiful!  I love those early morning or evening time shots!


----------



## Disneypeach

beautiful pixs!  thanks for sharing
Peach


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tiggerdad

ynottony99 said:


>



Perfectly still mirror image off that water.  Another good shot Tony.


----------



## Mmketeer

Disney's Equipment Trailer


----------



## ynottony99

Mmketeer said:


> Disney's Equipment Trailer



I have never seen that before.  What equipment?  Is it for the horses?


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## hstrickland

Going through all of our pics today, and wishin' I was back at the Fort!!









Odd picture, I know , but I thought it was so neat how Disney used an old wash tub and board as part of the decor....perfect for the Fort!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## JETS70

My family and I had breakfast at Trail's End today and as in the past, had a top notch meal. This is a pic of our server. His name is Ed. (No Bama in front of the Ed. ) As with the tradition of the Fort, very polite and friendly. He made sure that we had an enjoyable time. Thanks again Ed!! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SamRoc

Back when there were peacocks at the Fort.


----------



## JETS70

OK.......I'm just going to post a couple of pics from the Fort from a couple of different perspectives. Tell me what you think.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tiggerdad

If that is a bag of garbage then somebody needs their rear stomped.


----------



## JETS70

You would be amazed tiggerdad how many people just walk out and set their garbage by the can. Not willing to either stuff it in or just lift the lid and drop it in.
Another one this morning. I will say this tiggerdad......I don't think a squirrel put that bag in the tree.  






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KristinU

JETS70 said:


> I will say this tiggerdad......I don't think a squirrel put that bag in the tree.



I'm also guessing that they're not confused backpackers making a half-hearted attempt to their foodstuffs up and away from the reach of bears and other critters!

My guess is kids goofing around then "Oh crap...it is stuck up there!"


----------



## JETS70

I'm pretty sure it was racoons. Visitors to the Fort need to make sure they secure their garbage at night. It needs to be put in a trash can with a lid or taken to a dumpster located in most loops. As in my second picture, a visitor has laid another bag of garbage by the can. Not sure why they did not put it in the can. I know it is not full because right before this was put there, I put ours in the can. Visitors need to be more responsible. After the "racoons" statement, the rest is just my opinion.


----------



## Mfisc

Looks like the Squirrels have formed an alliance with the Birds... I think they are planning on using Ariel surveillance for Tiggerdads next visit


----------



## tiggerdad

Mfisc, that is a funny picture indeed.  I am trying to talk my wife into letting me bring my jackrussel terrier with me for backup.  She said the best thing I could do is bring some extra unsalted peanuts for bribing purposes.


----------



## bama_ed

tiggerdad said:


> Mfisc, that is a funny picture indeed.  I am trying to talk my wife into letting me bring my jackrussel terrier with me for backup.  She said the best thing I could do is bring some extra unsalted peanuts for bribing purposes.



Yeah, tiggerdad.  If you brought the salted ones that would make the squirrels thirsty and then they would steal your beer.  

Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## bama_ed




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## airboat48

loop 1500 site 1512
Bama Ed i would take 1511 as a good outside site 1509 and 1512 are the best inside


----------



## bama_ed

Good looking setup airboat48.  

I don't remember 1509 but I will trust your judgement.

Bama Ed


----------



## sweet maxine

airboat48 said:


> loop 1500 site 1512
> Bama Ed i would take 1511 as a good outside site 1509 and 1512 are the best inside



I like your tent set up, and I'll remember those sites for my (hopefully) later trip in Sept.  when I'll be tent camping.


----------



## hstrickland

tiggerdad said:


>




THAT is way too funny!!  Thanks for giving me a laugh this morning.


----------



## rgrimm

2011 - Our First FW Trip (First few photos from MK .... just a short boat ride away)


----------



## rgrimm

2011 Our First FW Trip (photos from FW and MK)


----------



## rgrimm

2011 Our First FW Trip


----------



## rgrimm

2011 Our First FW Trip


----------



## rgrimm

2012 December - Our 2nd FW trip


----------



## rgrimm

2012 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















After selling our RV in 2013 and no FW stay in 2013, we now have another RV and will be returning to The Fort in early December!!! We can't wait to return.


----------



## WDWNerd

Love the pics!!


----------



## ynottony99

Nice pics!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## tiggerdad

Rgrimm, good looking shots you got there.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## rgrimm

... and a few more photos from our *December 2012 *FW Trip


----------



## rgrimm

*December 2012*


----------



## rgrimm

*December 2012*


----------



## rgrimm

*December 2012*


























December 2012 was our last trip to FW (not last trip to Disney). We sold our 5th Wheel and F250 in April 2013. By the end of 2013, after our annual December (anniversary trip) to Disney, we realize how much we missed staying at The Fort. In early 2014, we started searching for a new (to us) RV. Before we found one, in the sprit of being positive in our search, I booked our December trip (2014) trip to The Fort. In April (2014) we found a used (2006) RV that was a good fit for us and our travel style ....... so we look forward to our return to The Fort for our traditional Sprit of Christmas and anniversary trip.


----------



## AndrewJackson

ynottony99 said:


>



Wow!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tiggerdad

Tony I swear I tried that same shot but could not get it without a bunch of people in the way.  Even early in the morning.  And you were further back than I was.


----------



## ynottony99

tiggerdad said:


> Tony I swear I tried that same shot but could not get it without a bunch of people in the way.  Even early in the morning.  And you were further back than I was.



It is very unusual to see this area so empty.  Sheer luck, and of course there were probably a number of people just out of frame heading to or getting off a boat.


----------



## Sur

There's also a photo tool that, when you take multiple shots of the same place, can remove anything not in every shot(such as people walking through). I've seen it used on Main Street and other busy places...works great.


----------



## ynottony99

I've seen that too.  Great tool!!!!   But this was old school, no one was there!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## kimluvswdw




----------



## OlafLuvsWarmHugs

Beautiful photo.


----------



## OlafLuvsWarmHugs

Loving all the photos that are posted on here.  Makes me want to go camping, like NOW!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## purplekicks

I have really been enjoying these pictures!   I am excited to plan my first trip to FW... Trying to decide March or May.

I hope you guys keep posting!


----------



## ynottony99

purplekicks said:


> I have really been enjoying these pictures!   I am excited to plan my first trip to FW... Trying to decide March or May.
> 
> I hope you guys keep posting!



Glad you enjoy all of the pictures posted here.  Make sure you take your camera so you can share your pictures too!!!


----------



## ynottony99

Pre-Renovations at the Meadow Pool.


----------



## tiggerdad

This is the only pre-renovations picture I have in my library


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## VikingInMouseEars

I hope this thread doesn't fade away.  I have never stayed at the Fort (its is on the bucket list), but I love seeing the pictures.  The place looks fantastic.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

tiggerdad said:


> Perfectly still mirror image off that water.  Another good shot Tony.



What area or loop is this? Are there sites for small RV's with sewer there?


----------



## 2goofycampers

tinkerdorabelle said:


> What area or loop is this? Are there sites for small RV's with sewer there?



600 loop is on the right, Bike barn to the left.


----------



## ynottony99

tinkerdorabelle said:


> What area or loop is this? Are there sites for small RV's with sewer there?



A few Sites in the 600 Loop are located along the water to the right in this picture.  Those are Premium Sites, which do include sewer connection.  You can't request specific sites, but you can make your preference know when you make your reservation.


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Thank you all so much for sharing your photos!! I went through every single page  loved every one too.


----------



## snowmedic

Contemporary Resort 






[/URL]


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

jeepfreak said:


> Here's the brave 9 year old getting her harness on. She had no fear at all !



That was incredible! What great photos and what a brave kid!  Love it!!


----------



## ynottony99

*I haven't seen any other comments on this, so on our day trip in November I was saddened to see that another little piece of the old Fort Wilderness Railroad had disappeared.  The Outpost Depot water treatment building is gone. 











Does anyone else have a picture they would like to share of this little piece of history?

*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

One from the archives.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

rgrimm said:


> 2011 Our First FW Trip



What site is that, I like a site with water in the back.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

kimluvswdw said:


>



Tony, where is this pic taken and the one above?  I love the pics, but hope to know where all the beautiful pics are taken for us that have never been (but soon to be woo hoo!)


----------



## WDWNerd




----------



## Maggie at the Fort

DSCN2155.jpg by Little House on the Dairy, on Flickr

Going back through old photos before our trip at the end of the month.  This is my favorite of all time.


----------



## ynottony99

Maggie at the Fort said:


> DSCN2155.jpg by Little House on the Dairy, on Flickr
> 
> Going back through old photos before our trip at the end of the month.  This is my favorite of all time.



*Nice!*


----------



## Chip n Dale's Dad

I love this thread!!!


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

DSC_20529.jpg by Little House on the Dairy, on Flickr

This one shows remnants of the old train track.   It was taken near the 700 loop several years ago.  Wonder if it is still there.


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

DSC_1250.jpg by Little House on the Dairy, on Flickr

This one is more recent.  My husband is getting better at photography!


----------



## queenofthehive

Biking thru the Fort...


----------



## ynottony99

tinkerdorabelle said:


> Tony, where is this pic taken and the one above?  I love the pics, but hope to know where all the beautiful pics are taken for us that have never been (but soon to be woo hoo!)



*Sorry, I just saw your post.  I think the pictures you are referring to are first of all in front of the 800 Loop, not far from the Meadows.  The other picture was taken at the Meadows, looking across the lake to the trading post.*


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Beautiful thank you!


----------



## ynottony99

*Back from our week long stay  (Jan 12-17).  I don't know that I have anything especially worth sharing, but that never stopped me before.   At any rate, I will share a few here and there, figuring that if you are like me, you like seeing new pictures even if it is of the same ole beloved stuff.

Here is one I took of the installation of new playground equipment at The Settlement.



*


----------



## SamRoc

Swimming in October!!


----------



## ynottony99

*A little wider shot for perspective. *


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tiggerdad

I want to play on the tractor!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99

"Back Stage" stuff.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tiggerdad

Some more backstage stuff...


----------



## ynottony99

tiggerdad said:


> Some more backstage stuff...



*I have not been on the Dis much as of late, so maybe this has been discussed, but what is that barn on stilts?????*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tiggerdad

Reported to be a bathouse.  If it is, i bet the parties are massive.


----------



## ynottony99

tiggerdad said:


> Reported to be a bathouse.  If it is, i bet the parties are massive.



Wow, if true that is quite the bat house!!!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tinkerdorabelle

ynottony99 said:


>


Wow!  Tony, where is this taken, is it from a campsite and if so which one is it?  What area of the campground?  Heading down for the first time in a couple months.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## 2goofycampers

That is 600 loop by the pond.


----------



## ynottony99

2goofycampers said:


> That is 600 loop by the pond.


Yup it sure is.  Standing out back of the Meadow Trading Post.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

Hey Tony, didn't you have a trip to the Fort planned for last fall?  Did you make it there?  Ed


----------



## ynottony99

We had to cancel last fall.  But we went for almost a week in January.  Hoping to go back for the CPHS Un-Meeting in the fall.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Tony, of course it's the photographer  but what camera do you use?  Your pics are incredible.  Do you use something like Photoshop to get those colors or is it the camera?  I'm looking to get a new camera, want something small tho.   Also in the market for a new phone and looking to get one with a nice camera also to take unexpected shots, as I always have my phone with me.


----------



## ynottony99

tinkerdorabelle said:


> Tony, of course it's the photographer  but what camera do you use?  Your pics are incredible.  Do you use something like Photoshop to get those colors or is it the camera?  I'm looking to get a new camera, want something small tho.   Also in the market for a new phone and looking to get one with a nice camera also to take unexpected shots, as I always have my phone with me.



I have a Nikon D3100.  It was cloudy for so much of the trip so I have been tweaking the pictures to brighten them up.  I have used Photoshop Elements for years.  However with this batch of pics I have been using the editing tools on the Photobucket website.    I just got the LG G3, and did take a few of the pictures with it on this past vacation.  

Hope that is somewhat helpful.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Thanks Tony.  I think I've been through almost the entire 171 pages looking at all the photos,  your pics are really outstanding.  Love all the pics on here.  Definitely has been helping me through the horrible snow up here in the Northeast.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tinkerdorabelle

I wish I knew how to attach my pics so they come out larger.


----------



## tltay2005

When you attach, it should give you option of "thumbnail" or "full". Click on "full".


----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## proudmomof4




----------



## ScooterPie

Look closely at this guy and you'll see he is missing a foot!  Not to worry though as he seems to be enjoying the fish he caught!  Taken in front of the Meadows Trading Post at Disney's Fort Wilderness Campgrounds in December 2014.


----------



## tltay2005

bump


----------



## tiggerdad

Scooterpie that was a great one.  You could put that pic on the animal spottings thread and count it as two!


----------



## AndrewJackson

That's my size 12!  The only shot I'll ever post of me in my swimsuit.


----------



## Flametamr

I will be going down that slide the evening of October 30th.


----------



## tiggerdad

My slide on the 9th of October, and there will be no voluntary pics of me doing it either...


----------



## VikingInMouseEars

ScooterPie said:


> Look closely at this guy and you'll see he is missing a foot!  Not to worry though as he seems to be enjoying the fish he caught!  Taken in front of the Meadows Trading Post at Disney's Fort Wilderness Campgrounds in December 2014.



Wonder if a gator got him?


----------



## RMColosimo

19 days until we are there.  Love the pictures.


----------



## JETS70

Flametamr said:


> I will be going down that slide the evening of October 30th.



Flametamr...........the DW and I are leaving on October 30th to start my retirement trip. A couple of days in Charleston SC, a couple of days at Sebastian Inlet Fl and then 11 days at the Fort. How long will you be staying? Maybe a chance to say hello to a fellow Diser.


----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## Flametamr

JETS70 said:


> Flametamr...........the DW and I are leaving on October 30th to start my retirement trip. A couple of days in Charleston SC, a couple of days at Sebastian Inlet Fl and then 11 days at the Fort. How long will you be staying? Maybe a chance to say hello to a fellow Diser.



Hello, Congratulations on your retirement. I'm retiring from the Fire Service Sept 30 after 27 years. We'll be at the Fort from Oct 30 to Nov 8. We'll be hanging around the campgrounds for Halloween and then hitting the parks hard starting Nov 1st. Planned these dates hoping to catch the Osborne lights Friday or Saturday. We missed them by a few days in 2013. We're requesting the 700 loop but may not get it. Please look us up and say hi. We have a cart reserved so we should be mobile.


----------



## JETS70

Flametamr said:


> Hello, Congratulations on your retirement. I'm retiring from the Fire Service Sept 30 after 27 years. We'll be at the Fort from Oct 30 to Nov 8. We'll be hanging around the campgrounds for Halloween and then hitting the parks hard starting Nov 1st. Planned these dates hoping to catch the Osborne lights Friday or Saturday. We missed them by a few days in 2013. We're requesting the 700 loop but may not get it. Please look us up and say hi. We have a cart reserved so we should be mobile.



Thanks Flametamr and congratulations on your retirement. We plan to check in at the Fort on November 4th. We have requested 200 loop. We will have a cart and we enjoy looping so hopefully we will have the chance to meet up and we can congratulate each other in person.


----------



## Flametamr

Sounds Good JETS70. I look forward to meeting you. Would love to check out your super cool retro looking teardrop.


----------



## tltay2005

bump


----------



## 2SillyBirds

bump


----------



## tltay2005

5 more weeks, can't wait!


----------



## benjyt

From our December 2013 trip.  Two weeks and four days...


----------



## shannon1219

We hope to stay there in February can't wait


----------



## hershdog

I love this thread!


----------



## snowmedic




----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## stpetedisneydad

This was parked up by the Tri-Circle D ranch this afternoon. Snowman and the Bandit were no where to be found.


----------



## tiggerdad

Hey Southalabama5er, I didn't think you were going down until February.  That is your truck right?


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Morning All,
Just a few from the Trip....   Wish I was there. We have been back for less than a week and it seems like a year already.

115 days 6 hours and 20 minutes till we can sit on the porch and kick up the feet...........

Love it when its quite here.....

Rat in a cute costume............


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## stpetedisneydad

Resort decorations at the Fort are up.


----------



## stpetedisneydad

Resort decorations are up at the Fort.


----------



## stpetedisneydad

Rocking chairs at the Trails End porch disappeared a couple days ago.


----------



## stpetedisneydad

I know it's not the Fort but.......


----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## JETS70




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## tltay2005

This was at another campsite on out loop, thought it was super cute.


----------



## tltay2005

From our trip this week.


----------



## stpetedisneydad




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Kidatheart2010

View attachment 149166                                                                                                        Just a few from last Saturday...   Cant wait to go again

36 days 5 hours and 47 Minutes.......


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tiggerdad

Full strut on that one.  Good shot!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## mtnminnie

do you need a FL fishing license to fish at the fort?


----------



## mtnminnie

and, can I make a request?  would you happen to snap a picture of Cinderella's horse?  There are some mini mtn minnies that would be thrilled.


----------



## 2goofycampers

mtnminnie said:


> do you need a FL fishing license to fish at the fort?


No license required.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Nan P

Love visiting the Stables at the Fort.  Gotta do it every time. 

Pony rolls in the dirt.  (Actually did this for about 5 minutes... LOL)
 

All cleaned up for a "gig" at MK:
 

Inside the Stables:
 

Clean Up Time:


----------



## tiggerdad

NanP,

That same CM that was washing the horse is the one who lead my wife and oldest daughter on their horseback riding trip in 2014.
 

and since you posted pics from the stable and bath time, I have one of the locals lined up on the fence waiting for their bath as well...


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## jeffrey1966

Nice morning at the Fort.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jeffrey1966




----------



## N365PA

*Bump*


----------



## peg110

I can't wait to go and get some of my pictures to post!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## ms_flo

Bring on the marshmallows!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## tltay2005

Sunrise at the Fort.  Best time of the day.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Kidatheart2010

One from our trip in October.   
So ready to go back. 
We may have to make a quick weekend trip soon..............

199 days till the next big trip.....


----------



## snowmedic

This was back in March while waiting for the boat to Contemporary for monorail ride.


----------



## AliceAnn

See YOU at the Fort!!!


----------



## Barney Fife

What a wonderful feeling!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 2goofycampers

Our view from 1621


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## Kidatheart2010

Going to make a quick 4 day trip to WDW the first week in Feb..  We Can't wait to be back !!
Here is one from the last trip in October.
The most relaxing place in the world.


10 days 4 hours and 2 minutes........


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## bama_ed

I haven't seen a picture lately from our poster ynottony99.  Hope he's doing ok.  I will post this one in his honor.  The fence at the Meadow Pool - I took this pix early Jan 2017.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## disneydizzy2

My new quiet pool homies...they were super chill.


----------



## bama_ed

disneydizzy2 said:


> View attachment 222509 My new quiet pool homies...they were super chill.



Dizzy, 

You know it's a quiet time at the Fort when the turkey buzzards are working on their tans.   

Bama Ed


----------



## snowmedic




----------



## tiggerdad

The smaller horses are my youngest daughter's favorite


----------



## snowmedic

At the Meadows bridge looking back toward the Outpost.


----------



## snowmedic

In front of the campfire looking back at the Meadows trading post.


----------



## snowmedic




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## snowmedic

Taken at the entrance to loops 1600 and 1700.


----------



## AndrewJackson

WDW 2001027 by Andrew Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## AndrewJackson




----------



## Jim Harper

Making me wish my next trip was sooner than it is!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## BigJon

Took these pictures yesterday, of the old Fort Wilderness railroad.......


----------



## BigJon




----------



## BigJon

Picnic tables at River Country are waiting on guests...........well, not exactly!


----------



## bama_ed

Hey Big Jon, I've got some pix like those:

















I usually photo the tracks every other trip or so.  I didn't do it last trip so you've reminded me I'm due next time there.

Bama Ed


----------



## Kidatheart2010

This was last Sunday afternoon at twilight.  The water was very calm and it was still about 85 degrees.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Spring has sprung at the Fort.....


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 3kidsdad

Hddr


----------



## 4077

Bonus pic after TE and it's the dreaded "picture of myself" type picture...buuuut, if others can do it on a crazy bucking mechanical bull thing...we'll, I guess I can do this....


----------



## ynottony99

bama_ed said:


> I haven't seen a picture lately from our poster ynottony99.  Hope he's doing ok.  I will post this one in his honor.  The fence at the Meadow Pool - I took this pix early Jan 2017.


I am still alive and kicking!!!!  We've made a few day trips, and been to TE's a few times over the past few months.  Thanks for thinking of me!  We have a trip planned for October of this year, and it can't come soon enough!!!!


----------



## bama_ed

ynottony99 said:


> I am still alive and kicking!!!!  We've made a few day trips, and been to TE's a few times over the past few months.  Thanks for thinking of me!  We have a trip planned for October of this year, and it can't come soon enough!!!!



Glad to hear from you Tony my friend.  Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

ynottony99 said:


> I am still alive and kicking!!!!  We've made a few day trips, and been to TE's a few times over the past few months.  Thanks for thinking of me!  We have a trip planned for October of this year, and it can't come soon enough!!!!



Good!  Glad to hear you're still around.  Say, since you are always known for good pics...some shots from October might be nice


----------



## airboat48

Pineapple upside down cake just came out of the cardboard box oven


----------



## tiggerdad

4077 said:


> Bonus pic after TE and it's the dreaded "picture of myself" type picture...buuuut, if others can do it on a crazy bucking mechanical bull thing...we'll, I guess I can do this....



A shark, it was a shark.

A mean one too.  Somewhere there is a mechanical squirrel...


----------



## tiggerdad

airboat48 said:


> Pineapple upside down cake just came out of the cardboard box oven



Where!?  Where!?


----------



## airboat48

here it is


----------



## tiggerdad

Now that does look good.


----------



## Mermaid40




----------



## Mermaid40

At the fort today.  this was as you were leaving river country / Mickey backyard BBQ area


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Mermaid40

On the beach waiting for the July 4th fireworks


----------



## Mermaid40




----------



## sweet maxine

Beautiful pictures!

I wanted to bump this thread up yesterday.  Thanks for the new pictures.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## sweet maxine

Are there directions for how to take a picture and add it to a post?  From a phone?


----------



## tltay2005

sweet maxine said:


> Are there directions for how to take a picture and add it to a post?  From a phone?



I have to transfer my pictures from my phone to my Google Photos account.  From there, I can either download to my computer or save to my tablet,  then I can upload to here.


----------



## bama_ed

sweet maxine said:


> Are there directions for how to take a picture and add it to a post?  From a phone?



maxine, here is how I do it from a phone.

The short answer is I use photobucket to link the picture.

First I have downloaded the photobucket app, established an account, and built a default folder for picture uploads.

Second as I take pix and share them (tweet/instagram/text) I see the option for the photobucket app.  I select pb and make sure it uploads to the default folder.

I take lots of pix and always choose to upload to pb.

When I am ready to post on the DIS,

I open a second window/screen on my phone - one for the DIS to build a post and one for photobucket.  In the pb window I navigate down to the folder for this trip and for each picture go to the "share links" option (it looks like a capital V with the open end facing the right) and choose the "copy link to clipboard" and then select the IMG/4th link option (hold your finger on the link momentarily and it should say "copied").

Flip over to your DIS window and past the link.  This is not easy and it helps if you have a big screen (6.2" is what I have on my Samsung Mega).

If someone has an easier way, I'd love to hear what it is.

Bama Ed


----------



## JETS70

bama_ed said:


> maxine, here is how I do it from a phone.
> 
> The short answer is I use photobucket to link the picture.
> 
> First I have downloaded the photobucket app, established an account, and built a default folder for picture uploads.
> 
> Second as I take pix and share them (tweet/instagram/text) I see the option for the photobucket app.  I select pb and make sure it uploads to the default folder.
> 
> I take lots of pix and always choose to upload to pb.
> 
> When I am ready to post on the DIS,
> 
> I open a second window/screen on my phone - one for the DIS to build a post and one for photobucket.  In the pb window I navigate down to the folder for this trip and for each picture go to the "share links" option (it looks like a capital V with the open end facing the right) and choose the "copy link to clipboard and then select the IMG/4th link option (hold your finger on the link momentarily and it should say "copied").
> 
> Flip over to your DIS window and past the link.  This is not easy and it helps if you have a big screen (6.2" is what I have on my Samsung Mega).
> 
> If someone has an easier way, I'd love to hear what it is.
> 
> Bama Ed


@bama_ed that is how I do mine. After posting a few pictures the process becomes quick and simple.


----------



## sweet maxine

Thanks, bama_ed!  I'll have to print that response, and study it for awhile.  I will figure this out, I know.  It just seems complicated right now.


----------



## Jimsig

bama_ed said:


> The short answer is I use photobucket to link the picture.



@bama_ed do you use Photobucket on your pc as well?  I find PB is very quick on my phone but crawls on my pc laptop.  Wondering if you have the same issue.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## bama_ed

Jimsig said:


> @bama_ed do you use Photobucket on your pc as well?  I find PB is very quick on my phone but crawls on my pc laptop.  Wondering if you have the same issue.



Jim,

I can't say that PB is any slower on my laptop.  Honestly though, I find it awkward (despite jets70's assurances) to use the phone method but will do it but briefly.  On my trips to the Fort I usually bring my Chromebook and use that for late night/early morning updates.  Personally I'd much rather use my CB and grab the links off PB than try to use my phone and the mobile PB app to do the same.  But when I am in the parks if I want to post a picture or update I have no option but my phone.

Bottom line with laptop or Chromebook, PB works just fine for me.

Bama Ed


----------



## stpetedisneydad

On a side note, have any of you that use PB got your email notices yet? I had read about them on other forums and got my email yesterday. Basically they will no longer allow third party hosting with free accounts but if you join their Plus 500 Plan for a mere $399.99 a year you can continue to use it to link to forums.


----------



## bama_ed

stpetedisneydad said:


> On a side note, have any of you that use PB got your email notices yet? I had read about them on other forums and got my email yesterday. Basically they will no longer allow third party hosting with free accounts but if you join their Plus 500 Plan for a mere $399.99 a year you can continue to use it to link to forums.



Ouch!  This is news to me.

I reupped for the 20GB Plus package back in April.  I read your quote above and I thought, "*surely* he got that part wrong about hosting pictures that appear on forums being $400".






So I checked.  And he wasn't wrong.

 

Now, to clarify, 3rd party hosting is where you copy the IMG link in PB and paste it in the DIS forum post so that the picture appears automatically in the post.  What PB calls "linking" is being able to copy and paste just a URL which you have to click on and open the picture to view in PB.  So what nearly all of us do is the 3rd party hosting.

All I have to say, then, is





I got time to take my stuff and go home.

Bama Ed


----------



## Jimsig

I could not believe that email when I got it today.  I thought for sure it was a spam/phishing email at first.  I had to go to their site to make sure.  Have to wonder how many people they will loose now?  Have to think I could get a godaddy etc website to host photos a lot cheaper.


----------



## peg110

So..... What one CAN do, is get a "Hosting" account for a website. I actually host a few domains and I pay about $11/month. I have virtually unlimited storage PLUS, I have the benefits of a Webserver AND my own customized email addresses. (So I can use ANYNAME@mydomain.com). 

The downside of course is that you need to be a bit more "Tech Savvy" for this option (which I am), but I don't have to deal with all the "SPAM" of other "Free" email providers (Hotmail, msn, yahoo, gmail, etc..), I have a place to store ALL my pictures (if I want) and I can even do a website or 2 (or 20 as it's "Unlimited") 

What's more, the feature I love the most, is I have an "App" that let's me access the Control Panel to my site(s). When someone wants an email, I can just login and make one on the fly. I don't make an email, I make an email "Forwarder". In this way, I don't have to give my actual email, and when and if spam (or more technically UCE) comes in on that account, I know who sold my email AND I can delete the forwarder without having to change my main email account. It freaks out some though when they ask for my email address and I tell them (for example at Best Buy) that my email is "BESTBUY@mydomain.com" (or kmart@mydomain.com, amazon.com@mydomain.com, etc...)

There aren't always the "pretty" uploaders to make it easy to do this method but I have a lot less restrictions then some of these Other sites. Again, though, being tech savvy here is the key.

As a final note, I prefer to "Upload" the images I intend to use on these (and other) forums as opposed to Linking to them anyway. Mostly because, depending on the service you use, I (as well as others for sure) may or may not be able to "View" your images. When I am sitting at work and bored (with nothing to do, or at lunch or whenever) and I view the Dis, my company blocks PB and other Data storage providers, so I don't see the images. If you "Upload" the pictures to the Dis directly, then if I can see the Disboards, I can see the pictures.


----------



## bama_ed

Trying Google Photos....


----------



## bama_ed

trying different things.  please pardon my confusion.


----------



## sweet maxine

So, is the photo bucket issue the cause of the problem with seeing the images?  In looking back several pages, many of the images are gone, and there is a grey box.  I have always loved looking through the pictures, especially on really bad days.


----------



## Jimsig

sweet maxine said:


> So, is the photo bucket issue the cause of the problem with seeing the images?  In looking back several pages, many of the images are gone, and there is a grey box.  I have always loved looking through the pictures, especially on really bad days.



If you see the box that says something about upgrading your photobucket account to allow 3rd party linking or something like that that would be it.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Please use the chatter thread I bumped so this can be for pics only. Thanks guys.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Jackdude101

bama_ed said:


> Hey Big Jon, I've got some pix like those:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually photo the tracks every other trip or so.  I didn't do it last trip so you've reminded me I'm due next time there.
> 
> Bama Ed


Greetings, Bama Ed. Can you tell me the exact spot on the campground where you took these pics? I'm doing research about Disney trains on Wikipedia and would love to take some myself (there is zilch in terms of photos for this railroad there, currently), but I don't want to have to wander aimlessly in the woods to get them.


----------



## bama_ed

Jackdude101 said:


> Greetings, Bama Ed. Can you tell me the exact spot on the campground where you took these pics? I'm doing research about Disney trains on Wikipedia and would love to take some myself (there is zilch in terms of photos for this railroad there, currently), but I don't want to have to wander aimlessly in the woods to get them.



Well I don't want to publicize it any more than it already has been...

So Jack, I would be happy to send you the info in a Private Message/Conversation...

But to send/receive a PM on the DIS you need at least 10 posts.  As of now your count is only one.  So post anywhere, get the count to ten, then send me a PM.  Go to your name in the upper right of this web page, choose the "Conversations" link, then choose the "Start a Conversation".  Address it to me and I will see it and reply to you.

I really hate I missed riding the train.  It was closed by the time I first attended the Fort although the tracks were still all over the place.  I did attend near the end of River Country's days and regret that too. 

But seeing the tracks now is some comfort.

Bama Ed

*PS* - for further research, you can try Michael Broggie's Book on all thing Walt Disney and trains which has a chapter on the FWRR.

https://www.amazon.com/Walt-Disneys-Railroad-Story-Small-Scale/dp/1563420066

I see used versions are now $50.  Glad I got an original.  It's a great read especially for the train in Walt's backyard which is why I got it.

*PPS* - David Leaphart's book on the FWRR is the DEFINITIVE book in my mind. 

https://www.amazon.com/Disney-World...rd_wg=1JNG8&psc=1&refRID=VEW6Y655CM3H4FX85NPH

It and the accompanying photo volume is the final authority on the FWRR.  I have both of them and it is interesting.

*PPPS* - A couple years ago I met a FW Cast Member who worked on the FWRR and after it shut down stayed on at the Fort.  Dave Dietzel was his name.  I think he has retired by now.  I spoke with him for about 30 minutes about his FWRR reminisces and it was a pleasure.  It is a time gone by.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Jackdude101

bama_ed said:


> Well I don't want to publicize it any more than it already has been...
> 
> So Jack, I would be happy to send you the info in a Private Message/Conversation...
> 
> But to send/receive a PM on the DIS you need at least 10 posts.  As of now your count is only one.  So post anywhere, get the count to ten, then send me a PM.  Go to your name in the upper right of this web page, choose the "Conversations" link, then choose the "Start a Conversation".  Address it to me and I will see it and reply to you.
> 
> I really hate I missed riding the train.  It was closed by the time I first attended the Fort although the tracks were still all over the place.  I did attend near the end of River Country's days and regret that too.
> 
> But seeing the tracks now is some comfort.
> 
> Bama Ed
> 
> *PS* - for further research, you can try Michael Broggie's Book on all thing Walt Disney and trains which has a chapter on the FWRR.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Walt-Disneys-Railroad-Story-Small-Scale/dp/1563420066
> 
> I see used versions are now $50.  Glad I got an original.  It's a great read especially for the train in Walt's backyard which is why I got it.
> 
> *PPS* - David Leaphart's book on the FWRR is the DEFINITIVE book in my mind.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Disney-World...rd_wg=1JNG8&psc=1&refRID=VEW6Y655CM3H4FX85NPH
> 
> It and the accompanying photo volume is the final authority on the FWRR.  I have both of them and it is interesting.
> 
> *PPPS* - A couple years ago I met a FW Cast Member who worked on the FWRR and after it shut down stayed on at the Fort.  Dave Dietzel was his name.  I think he has retired by now.  I spoke with him for about 30 minutes about his FWRR reminisces and it was a pleasure.  It is a time gone by.



Okay, I'll do that. I do own the Broggie book. It was my primary tool for whipping the Disneyland Railroad and Walt Disney World Railroad Wikipedia articles into shape. I'm currently applying the same treatment to the one for the Carolwood Pacific Railroad. I don't own the Leaphart book you mentioned, but I do own his book on the Walt Disney World Railroad.


----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## jeepfreak




----------



## tiggerdad

Jeepfreak, your computers having seizures!  It keeps uploading the pics!

Funny thing, they look better with each post.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Teamubr

Great pics Terri. Even a gloomy day at the Fort looks better than a day here.

j


----------



## snowmedic

First in line on a Sunday morning.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## snowmedic

Canal behind 1621.  Jan. 2018


----------



## snowmedic




----------



## snowmedic

End of canal by the dog park.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Rwethereyet?

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]
The kids loved playing tetherball!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 4077

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 314534




How many days can you keep this going...,all the way to your next visit...? That would be impressive...


----------



## FtW Mike

4077 said:


> How many days can you keep this going...,all the way to your next visit...? That would be impressive...


 Now that is a great idea on how to keep your magic alive


----------



## tiggerdad

Mosquito monitoring equipment


----------



## Teamubr

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 314119


Has anyone ever figured out what the stilt shed by the canal in Terri's picture is? I see it when we are walking or fishing back there, but never could figure out what it is or why it's so high. Around here, we put things up high because of flood levels, but if the lake ever got that high, WDW has bigger things to worry about.

j


----------



## tltay2005

Teamubr said:


> Has anyone ever figured out what the stilt shed by the canal in Terri's picture is? I see it when we are walking or fishing back there, but never could figure out what it is or why it's so high. Around here, we put things up high because of flood levels, but if the lake ever got that high, WDW has bigger things to worry about.
> 
> j



It's a giant bat house.  It has thousands of bats inside.  If you go out right around dusk you can see them fly out.  It is Disney's natural pest control.


----------



## tltay2005

tiggerdad said:


> Mosquito monitoring equipment
> View attachment 314726



Too funny, I thought I was the only one that took pictures of weird stuff.


----------



## tltay2005

4077 said:


> How many days can you keep this going...,all the way to your next visit...? That would be impressive...



I take way too many pictures, so yes, I probably could.


----------



## Teamubr

tltay2005 said:


> It's a giant bat house.  It has thousands of bats inside.


I had heard that before, but it doesn't seem like the kind of place a bat would go to. Whatever works.

j


----------



## FtW Mike

Actually makes sense  Tight at junction of lake and canal.  Canal normal blocked off so water in closer to stagnant and and that is where skeeters breed,


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## tigger92662

tltay2005 said:


> It's a giant bat house.


Bat House? That's more like a bat chalet, or a bat mansion. If it works, I say make it bigger!!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## ynottony99

hmm


----------



## ynottony99

nope


----------



## ynottony99

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ODGCb5KAzI9663E93


----------



## tltay2005

ynottony99 said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/ODGCb5KAzI9663E93


Here, let me help, lol.


----------



## ynottony99

tltay2005 said:


> Here, let me help, lol.
> View attachment 315318


Thanks!   How did you??


----------



## peg110

ynottony99 said:


> Thanks!   How did you??


Right Click on the image. Save to your Computer, then use the "Upload a file" (Lower right, right next to Post Reply) and upload it.


----------



## peg110

Kind of like I did with the above image... It's not on Photobucket.... It's hosted here on the Disboards. 

I believe Photobucket disabled (or restricted) third party hosting some time back and want to know charge you for those features they used to allow for free... Seems like a variant of "Bait and Switch" if you ask me. I didn't use them any way. If I really wanted to, I could host them on my own domain.


----------



## 2goofycampers

@ynottony99, welcome back! Last year photobucket decided to charge $$$ to host photos. You can now upload directly from your computer/phone.


----------



## tltay2005

ynottony99 said:


> Thanks!   How did you??



Just like Peg110 said.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## mickeyfan0805

Love it - but looking out my window at 5" of snow (with morw coming tonight) , you guys are killing me!!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 4077

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 317208


That's one long selfie stick....


----------



## tltay2005

4077 said:


> How many days can you keep this going...,all the way to your next visit...? That would be impressive...


I'm trying, but October is a long way away!


----------



## FtW Mike

tltay2005 said:


> I'm trying, but October is a long way away!


 Reminds me of the time a defendant protested in front of the judge that he wouldn't live long enough to complete his sentence  The Hon. Justice M.G. told him " Then just do the best you can."


----------



## mickeyfan0805

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 318612



Ok - can someone explain this one to me?


----------



## FtW Mike

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Ok - can someone explain this one to me?


Someone brought their Therapy Pony with them or they have an eco friendly golf cart


----------



## team bradfield

FtW Mike said:


> Someone brought their Therapy Pony with them or they have an eco friendly golf cart


----------



## tltay2005

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Ok - can someone explain this one to me?



Training for the ponies that pull Cinderella's carriage.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## mickeyfan0805

tltay2005 said:


> Training for the ponies that pull Cinderella's carriage.



Had no idea.  Thanks!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005

Pre fence days


----------



## 4077

I applaud you taking up the every day challenge


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005

4077 said:


> I applaud you taking up the every day challenge


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tripleb

tltay. .. if you only had a handful of corn to coerce him into the camper ... Turkey sandwiches


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## FtW Mike

Terry your efforts are to be highly commended.  That last one looks like the NSS has given you their seal of approval


----------



## tltay2005

FtW Mike said:


> Terry your efforts are to be highly commended.  That last one looks like the NSS has given you their seal of approval



I was challenged to post one every day until our next trip, which isn't till October.  I doubt I have enough pictures, but I wont be posting on vacations or weekends, so maybe....just maybe.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Titay you really are a great photographer as are many others here also.    Your photos really move me and truly remind me what it is I love about FW and WDW.


----------



## bama_ed

Love the pix, Terri.  You have taken up the mantle from our poster ynottony99 with the frequent updates and I appreciate them.

Bama Ed


----------



## tltay2005

tinkerdorabelle said:


> Titay you really are a great photographer as are many others here also.    Your photos really move me and truly remind me what it is I love about FW and WDW.


Thank you.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## mickeyfan0805

Love that one, Terri.  Thanks!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 2goofycampers

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 327349


Love this one!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005

I am determined to meet my challenge of posting a picture every day until our next trip, but I will be on vacation out on the high seas for the next week, so if there is anyone who would like to fill in for me, please do


----------



## Kidatheart2010

130 days and counting till we are back for 9 days at the Ft......


----------



## Kidatheart2010




----------



## daverene

Can’t wait 7 days to go and we will be there. Woooooohoooo


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Kidatheart2010

Overcast and HOT..  Lots of rain at the Fort.  This is between showers.


----------



## Kidatheart2010




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Kidatheart2010




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## FtW Mike

Self Service??


----------



## tltay2005

FtW Mike said:


> Self Service??


Yes  .


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tigger92662

Can't even hardly see em in the bag, blends in very well. LOL


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Kidatheart2010

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 332560


Looks like the Back of 1600.  We had a sight right on the water a few years back at Christmas. 


3 months 23 days 15 hours 34 minutes till we are back at the Fort.........


----------



## Kidatheart2010




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Kidatheart2010




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Kidatheart2010




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 2goofycampers

LOL, great pic. Love the sprawled back legs!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## FtW Mike

2goofycampers said:


> LOL, great pic. Love the sprawled back legs!


 I agree with Denise great pic of Michael's little friend.  Quick FYI  he takes that position as he is the center on the NSS football team


----------



## StormyCA

Loving these!  When we were there in '15 we spent NO TIME in the Fort as we didn't factor in a 'down day'.  We had no idea there was so much to see and do.  Next year (May) we've built in TWO (and a half)!!!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## ilovedisneymm

@tltay2005 

Terri,

The above photo of the site in 1801.....they have their xmas decorations up already? In July? This photo is recent?


----------



## tltay2005

ilovedisneymm said:


> @tltay2005
> 
> Terri,
> 
> The above photo of the site in 1801.....they have their xmas decorations up already? In July? This photo is recent?


No, from Dec.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## FtW Mike

tltay2005 said:


> No, from Dec.


 Thanks for ruining my hopes that someone was celebrating Christmas in July


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## FortWildernessCamper

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 340272


Why DID the armadillo cross the road?


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## mickeyfan0805

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 340272



I looked the whole time I was there and never did find any Armadillo!


----------



## FtW Mike

FortWildernessCamper said:


> Why DID the armadillo cross the road?





mickeyfan0805 said:


> I looked the whole time I was there and never did find any Armadillo!


 There you have it, FtWC he crossed the road to escape MickeyFan 805 who was it in their game of tag.


----------



## himandher818

FortWildernessCamper said:


> Why DID the armadillo cross the road?



To prove to the possum that it could be done?


----------



## tltay2005

mickeyfan0805 said:


> I looked the whole time I was there and never did find any Armadillo!


We have seen them quite a few times, but it is always early in the morning, usually before 7:30am.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Kidatheart2010




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## ynottony99

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Y...ZLI-fD4BUtgwbLs3DuoKRlNrWo14AD-u=w762-h635-no


----------



## ynottony99

https://photos.app.goo.gl/rvBgsLSWsoP8UWgn8


----------



## tltay2005

ynottony99 said:


> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Y...ZLI-fD4BUtgwbLs3DuoKRlNrWo14AD-u=w762-h635-no


----------



## tltay2005

ynottony99 said:


> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Y...ZLI-fD4BUtgwbLs3DuoKRlNrWo14AD-u=w762-h635-no



I hope you don't mind, but I copied the photo so it could be posted instead of just the link.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## ynottony99

tltay2005 said:


> I hope you don't mind, but I copied the photo so it could be posted instead of just the link.


*Thank you!   It's been a while since I posted, and I've obviously forgotten how to do it!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Kidatheart2010




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## peg110

Saw this baby last night outside the Meadows Trading Post.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## peg110

I think Iove is in the air at the Fort.


----------



## tltay2005

This was last Christmas.  The Fort was so busy they added an extra bus stop in the hitch/unhitch pull through.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Teamubr

Storm Troopers with bunny ears... That's just funny.

j


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Now that's one of the funniest things I've ever seen!  Can't wait to show our son!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## peg110

Teamubr said:


> Storm Troopers with bunny ears... That's just funny.
> 
> j


Was that someones display or did Disney do that?


----------



## Teamubr

I thought it was Disney, but then I saw the little row of lights and the spot lights on them. I think that is someone's display.

j


----------



## tltay2005

peg110 said:


> Was that someones display or did Disney do that?


It was at someone's site.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## kittyab

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 333647


Do they make those Mickey's Sign at the resort?


----------



## kittyab

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 322747



I gotta get DH to make one of those lamps.


----------



## Teamubr

kittyab said:


> I gotta get DH to make one of those lamps.


The head is the easy part. Finding the milk can is the hard part. Thanks to a good DIS friend and DW shopping the flea markets, I'm hooked up for a little while.

 

j


----------



## kittyab

Teamubr said:


> The head is the easy part. Finding the milk can is the hard part. Thanks to a good DIS friend and DW shopping the flea markets, I'm hooked up for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 347851
> 
> j


I wouldn't mind it with a planter for the base


----------



## kittyab

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 336684



Where did you get those lights?


----------



## mickeyfan0805

kittyab said:


> I wouldn't mind it with a planter for the base



That’s what I’ve done, at least for now. Bought a ceramic flower pot and painted it red and yellow - then put a couple buttons on. I like the milk cans better - but this works for now.


----------



## kittyab

mickeyfan0805 said:


> That’s what I’ve done, at least for now. Bought a ceramic flower pot and painted it red and yellow - then put a couple buttons on. I like the milk cans better - but this works for now.


Paint pot like it is Pooh's honey pot


----------



## Teamubr

kittyab said:


> Where did you get those lights?


If you mean the globes, Home Depot for the "ears". They are 6 inch plastic globe's. I get the head from Menards. It is a 12 inch kit that comes with the mounting base.

j


----------



## tltay2005

kittyab said:


> Do they make those Mickey's Sign at the resort?


No, I made it with the help of my husband. He cut out the shape of the head and I did the rest.


----------



## tltay2005

kittyab said:


> I wouldn't mind it with a planter for the base



We used a Christmas tree stand, very easy to take the lamp out for travel.


----------



## tltay2005

kittyab said:


> Where did you get those lights?



I made them.  They started as a set of plain white paper lantern string lights, then I used paint and sharpies and glued on ears cut from craft foam sheets.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005

My sister sent me this one from her trip last weekend.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## ynottony99

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 349164


Great picture!  Just beautiful!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## bama_ed

Tony, 

I don't see your picture (for some reason it just says {symbol}[IMG} on my pc) but it's good to have you posting again.  I hope you are well.

Bama ED


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Hiitsme

titay2005, Very cool picture. Is this your display? Thanks to all of you for sharing. Makes my day better.


----------



## tltay2005

Hiitsme said:


> titay2005, Very cool picture. Is this your display? Thanks to all of you for sharing. Makes my day better.



Yes, that is our site and golf cart.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Kidatheart2010

33 more days till we are back........


----------



## tigger92662




----------



## tigger92662




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tigger92662




----------



## tigger92662




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tigger92662




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tigger92662

We returned from EPCOT late one evening. I went to take the trash out, and as I reached to open the garbage can, this guy moved right by the latch. Scared the buhjeebers out me.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

25 days and counting till we are back at the Fort......


----------



## mickeyfan0805

tigger92662 said:


> We returned from EPCOT late one evening. I went to take the trash out, and as I reached to open the garbage can, this guy moved right by the latch. Scared the buhjeebers out me.View attachment 353915



That cracks me up.  I swear that every time I would open the box at the utility pole a gecko would come bursting out.  Probably happened 6-8 times in our two trips there and it startled me every time!


----------



## tigger92662




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tigger92662




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tigger92662




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tigger92662

These are on the gate by the  building by the campfire


----------



## tigger92662




----------



## FtW Mike

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 354607


 Teri I think you might want to call an Exterminator


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tigger92662




----------



## tltay2005

I was challenged to post a picture every day until my next trip.....glad it is getting close because I am running out of pictures


----------



## lanejudy

tltay2005 said:


> I was challenged to post a picture every day until my next trip.....glad it is getting close because I am running out of pictures


I've been enjoying checking in to see your pictures.  Thank you for making the efforts!  Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 4077

tltay2005 said:


> I was challenged to post a picture every day until my next trip.....glad it is getting close because I am running out of pictures
> View attachment 355665



You have done very well!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

tltay2005 said:


> I was challenged to post a picture every day until my next trip.....glad it is getting close because I am running out of pictures
> View attachment 355665



Wow - others are going to have to help out!  I love seeing the daily shots.  Given the fact that we have nearly 700 days until our next trip , I know for a fact there's no way I'd pull it off!

Make sure to come back and share your new ones after your trip!


----------



## StormyCA

Today is our 7 month mark.  These pictures get me more and more excited each time I open this thread.  2018 has been a rough year for us and our trip next year is the 'second star to the right' in what has otherwise been a pretty cloudy sky.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

I can help add to the mix...  Here's our three at the sing-a-long last October!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## rideswithchrist

Love these! Can't wait to add our own. 
129 days until we head out


----------



## snowmedic

rideswithchrist said:


> Love these! Can't wait to add our own.
> 129 days until we head out



129 days will hopefully go by quick for you.


----------



## tltay2005

My challenge is almost complete.  4 more pictures to post.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## FtW Mike

tltay2005 said:


> My challenge is almost complete.  4 more pictures to post.
> View attachment 360396


 Almost only counts in horseshoes, hand grenades and atom bombs  You don't need to be dead on to score points


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## team bradfield

DD's and DS a couple years ago in the sea rays


----------



## KornBred




----------



## 4077

rideswithchrist said:


> Love these! Can't wait to add our own.
> 129 days until we head out



I can't wait until you head out and we see those pics from Ft Wilderness!! It's like a mission to see this trip come through!


----------



## tltay2005

Does anyone else see the hidden Mickey across the canal?


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## rideswithchrist

4077 said:


> I can't wait until you head out and we see those pics from Ft Wilderness!! It's like a mission to see this trip come through!



Gosh I KNOW! I may even have to make a FW photo album just for all the photos I know we will take.
I'm already trying to find a way to get in a Christmas trip thanks to the posts on here.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## snowmedic

Awful foggy on Bay Lake.  I think I see the Black Pearl.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tigger92662

Forgot that DW took this pic of me on the way in


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## FtW Mike

Looks like the NSS could have some competition


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## mickeyfan0805

Love the eerie look of that one - almost looks staged.  Beautiful!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Kidatheart2010




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## FtW Mike

Nice to see the board is set for Baby and Junior Medic


----------



## snowmedic

FtW Mike said:


> Nice to see the board is set for Baby and Junior Medic



Don’t think they will be with us next trip, maybe one will,but not both.


----------



## FtW Mike

I trust and hope that means things are changing for the better.  Will still keep you and Mrs Medic and all the young Medic's in my prayers and discussions with GUS


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## FtW Mike

The Wells Fargo Wagon is a comin to town, coming to town today


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Bayoumama

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 366184


What site is this? awesome!


----------



## tltay2005

Bayoumama said:


> What site is this? awesome!


1812.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 2goofycampers

An old pic.


----------



## jeffrey1966

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 387633


tltay2005, Do you use PB for posting pictures or some other app? I used PB in the past but it seems like something has changed and not sure if there's an easier app to use.


----------



## tltay2005

jeffrey1966 said:


> tltay2005, Do you use PB for posting pictures or some other app? I used PB in the past but it seems like something has changed and not sure if there's an easier app to use.


Actually, all my photos upload to Google Photos, then I just download to my computer and insert from my photos folder.  I do use Shutterfly to store and order prints, books, etc.


----------



## jeffrey1966

tltay2005 said:


> Actually, all my photos upload to Google Photos, then I just download to my computer and insert from my photos folder.  I do use Shutterfly to store and order prints, books, etc.


Great. Thanks, I'm going to try that.


----------



## 2rad4u

Just back from epcot.  Getting rested before heading to Kona for dinner and then to MK


----------



## jeffrey1966

Site #718 March/April 2018


----------



## 2rad4u

Waiting on our MK boat


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 2rad4u




----------



## 2rad4u

From yesterday.


----------



## 2rad4u

Sticks say "W buffer"


----------



## snowmedic




----------



## 2goofycampers

another oldie


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## bigdisneydaddy

If anyone has/sees any pics of the ongoing work please post them. I am interested in the impact to current guests.


----------



## jaredjohn4

There is no impact to most visitors. Maybe the walking trail to the Wilderness Lodge, I haven’t tried that yet. Most of the action is near the old swimming hole. You can see the pile of dirt from the boats. There is a little off and on action at the beach, but no real impact.


----------



## Kidatheart2010




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## bama_ed




----------



## team bradfield




----------



## team bradfield




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## team bradfield

Magic window at Crocketts


 

Meadows parking


----------



## bama_ed

Taken from the the bridge next to the Meadow TP headed towards the pool.


----------



## tltay2005

New baby "Lily"


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## bama_ed

This is not a cutout 2D picture.  It's a BIG male turkey in 1600 loop showing us why he's boss:





Bama Ed


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## bsjs0708




----------



## bsjs0708




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## mickeyfan0805

tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 398016



Where is this one?  That's a lot of open space behind that site!


----------



## Kagoguen

I want to know too!


----------



## tltay2005

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Where is this one?  That's a lot of open space behind that site!





Kagoguen said:


> I want to know too!



1617 on the canal.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## bama_ed

Somewhere in the Fort (a few other posters know where this is - they can verify):





I admit I worked hard for this.

Bama ED


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Tink-osophy

bama_ed said:


>





bsjs0708 said:


> View attachment 396695





tltay2005 said:


> View attachment 399720



_SIGH  _


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## snowmedic




----------



## snowmedic

Meadows creek side camping area


----------



## snowmedic




----------



## snowmedic

In front of Meadows Trading Post.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Early morning behind the campsite.. Walking the pups...


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Was so much fun looping this trip..  Love the cart from Tee Time......


----------



## snowmedic




----------



## tiggerdad

Kidatheart2010 said:


> Was so much fun looping this trip..  Love the cart from Tee Time......View attachment 447550


Wait a minute, is that the gold and black cart?


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Yep.  Was a very good ride for a week of looping at the Fort.....


----------



## tiggerdad

Kidatheart2010 said:


> Yep.  Was a very good ride for a week of looping at the Fort.....
> 
> View attachment 447804


I'll have to pull my old pics, but it looks just like the one we got from Kenny before.  @snowmedic might remember it was the one he and I were testing on the speed limit sensor on the road before 1400 loop.  22 mph!


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Fully charged we broke the speed limit there a few times this last trip.........

Looking forward to the next week long trip October next year....  Oct 3 - Oct 10.   342 days and counting....

Hopefully there will be several quick 3 day trips before that.


----------



## snowmedic

Back side of 300 near the bat house


----------



## bsjs0708

Best 2 sites so far..519 and 521.. easy walking distance to outpost and great buddies sites..thanks to a couple websites out there that have full dimensions of each site I was able to request a few buddy sites and got one of my requests..yay!


----------



## tiggerdad

Kidatheart2010 said:


> Yep.  Was a very good ride for a week of looping at the Fort.....
> 
> View attachment 447804


Yep, that's the speed demon!


----------



## snowmedic

tiggerdad said:


> Yep, that's the speed demon!
> 
> View attachment 448040
> 
> View attachment 448041



Is the cart you have now just as fast?  Thought I was going to need a seatbelt riding in that thing.  Rented a Disney cart for a day and it only made it to 14 mph in both directions


----------



## FtW Mike

We had that cart 2014 and the herky jerk at start up till at travel speed darn near knocked our fillings loose


----------



## tiggerdad

snowmedic said:


> Is the cart you have now just as fast?  Thought I was going to need a seatbelt riding in that thing.  Rented a Disney cart for a day and it only made it to 14 mph in both directions



NO!

My kids can drive mine so I did not adjust the motor on my personal cart to the lightspeed setting like that thing was set at.  I laugh, @FtW Mike you are absolutely right about the jerking on startup.  However, once that girl got planed out...man, she was a rocket!


----------



## KornBred

Dinner last night at Trails end.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

FtW Mike said:


> We had that cart 2014 and the herky jerk at start up till at travel speed darn near knocked our fillings loose
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Kenny must have gotten the jerky start fixed.   It was smooth on takeoff... now re-entry was a little scary.  REALLY good brakes.....


----------



## tltay2005

Getting ready for Trick or Treaters.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005

New Settlement playground.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## amcc

The beach on New Years Eve.

oops terrible picture, but you get the idea.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## featherface

tltay2005 said:


> New baby "Lily"
> View attachment 393384


Are the draft horses back at the fort. I know the grand kids would love to see them, and baby Lily.


----------



## tltay2005

featherface said:


> Are the draft horses back at the fort. I know the grand kids would love to see them, and baby Lily.


They never left, just moved to the front out of the public's view.  They new barn is expected to be done sometime in the Spring (March is what I was told) so thats when they will be back open to the public.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## bsjs0708

View attachment 467419


----------



## bsjs0708




----------



## bsjs0708




----------



## Kidatheart2010

I stood on the bench at the bus stop.  It's coming along pretty good looks like.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

I hate that we cant see the water anymore.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

What a mess.......


----------



## Stork

tltay2005 said:


> They never left, just moved to the front out of the public's view.  They new barn is expected to be done sometime in the Spring (March is what I was told) so thats when they will be back open to the public.



While riding horses on the trail ride two weeks ago, the guide told us the draft horses were being boarded off property. They return when needed for Disney specific events, then go back to the temporary facility.  FWIW.


----------



## snowmedic

Stork said:


> While riding horses on the trail ride two weeks ago, the guide told us the draft horses were being boarded off property.



When I was there in October the CM at the trail ride checkin told me that the horses are off Fort Wilderness property but are still on Disney property.


----------



## tltay2005

This was taken yesterday 2/1/20, they were pulling an empty wagon.  The CM driving said they take them out to keep them in their routine.  Also, the small white "Cinderella" ponies were in the fenced pasture behind the trail ride check in building this morning as we were leaving.


----------



## WDWNerd

My husband couldn’t believe how empty the parking lot is...


----------



## zemmer

We had the water to ourselves last week.


----------



## bama_ed

zemmer said:


> We had the water to ourselves last week.
> View attachment 505469



That water looks flat as a mirror, zemmer.  Nice pic.    

Bama Ed


----------



## ColleenFL

Pics from June 25-28, 2020


----------



## zemmer

bama_ed said:


> That water looks flat as a mirror, zemmer.  Nice pic.
> 
> Bama Ed


Thank you! It is such a beautiful place. We loved it!


----------



## WeLovePluto

Are we able to use our own kayaks somewhere at the fort?


----------



## rml0win

You cannot use your own kayaks. There are rentals at the bike barn. They can only be used in the canals at the fort.


----------



## WDWNerd




----------



## 4077

I also took a drive by while visiting Disney Springs... the whole experience of driving on empty Disney roads (seeing no other cars at all) around all the parks is a bit eerie... also driving by the Fort with NO campers or anything else really in the overflow lot... so strange


----------



## jwo1976

snowmedic said:


> Back side of 300 near the bat house
> View attachment 447937


Is this path open to carts or just foot traffic?


----------



## 2goofycampers

jwo1976 said:


> Is this path open to carts or just foot traffic?


It is a foot path.


----------



## G719




----------



## woodleygrrl

Just a sad photo of a boarded up Pioneer Hall from last week.


----------



## littlejoe




----------



## JETS70

Halloween 2021 site 406 Getting ready for ToT


----------

